# دراسة تفصيلية في الذبائح والتقدمات في الكتاب المقدس المقدمة العامة



## aymonded (19 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]دراسة تفصيلية في الذبائح والتقدمات في الكتاب المقدس*​
*[FONT=&quot]الذبيحة *​*[FONT=&quot]טֶבַח*​*[FONT=&quot] –  ط ب ح ؛ *​*[FONT=&quot]θυσίας *​*[FONT=&quot]σΦάζω*​







*===========================
*
*قد سبق وتم وضع الدراسة على أجزاء متفرقة*
*وفي هذا الموضوع سيتم تجميع الدراسة كموضوع واحد كامل*
*على فقرات كاملة لسهولة قراءته ووضعه كمرجع دراسي في المنتدى*
*سيتم غلق الموضوع وسيتم فتحه بعد الانتهاء منه للأسئلة والتعليقات*
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]*============================*​لنك الصفحة المخصصة لطرح الأسئلة على الفيسبوك
https://www.facebook.com/Enytion *============================*​​​​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*===== الفهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرس =====*
​*[FONT=&quot] 1 – تمهيد عـــام *​
[FONT=&quot]*2 *​*[FONT=&quot]– مقدمة عامة*​
 *[FONT=&quot]+ *​[FONT=&quot]مقدمـــــة                                                                                  ​​ *[FONT=&quot]أولاً*​[FONT=&quot]: تعريف المصطلحات (التقدمـــــــــة والذبيحــــة).                                  ​
*[FONT=&quot]ثانياً*​[FONT=&quot]: أصل وطبيعة الذبيحـــــــة ونظريـــــــــة تقدمها                                  [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ثالثاً[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: أهمية الذبيحة وشمولها – لمحة تاريخية سريعة                                  [/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](أ) البشرية الأولى[/FONT]* [FONT=&quot](1) التقدمــــــــــــــــة                                                      [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](2) ا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لمحرقــــــــــــــة [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](3) العهـد مع إبراهيم                                                      [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](4) إسحـــــــــــــــــق                                                      [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](5) يعقــــــــــــــــوب                                                      [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](6) الفصــــــــــــــــح                                                      [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](7) ذبيحة الشكر وتمجيد الله – يثرون                                    [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot](ب) الحقبة الموسوية[/FONT]* [FONT=&quot](1) ذبيحـــــــــــــــــــة العهد                                               [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](2) الذبائح في خيمة الشهادة                                               [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot](جـ) عصر القضاة والملوك[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot](د) عصر ما بعد السبي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رابعاً[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: مصدر تشريع الذبائـــــــــــح                                                        [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]خامساً[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: مواقع العبادة وتقديم الذبائح                                                               [/FONT]
=====================
*[FONT=&quot]3 – الملامح العامة للذبائح في العهدين                                                       [/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]أولاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] العهد القديم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أولاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: تطور طقوس الذبائح                                                        [/FONT]* [FONT=&quot]1 – البساطة البدائيــة                                                                 [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2 – تشعب الطقــوس                                                       [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ثانياً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: جوانب الذبيحة المختلفة                                                                      [/FONT]* [FONT=&quot](1) أنواع مختلفة تظهر في التاريــــــــخ                                      [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](2) نحو صورة جامعة في سفر اللاويين                                              [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ثالثاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: من الطقوس إلى الذبيحة الروحية                                                         [/FONT]* [FONT=&quot](1) الطقوس كعلامة للذبيحة الروحيـــــة                                        [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](2) الديانـــــــــــــــة الباطنيـــــــــــــــــة                                   [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]أ – أولوية الديانة الباطنية                                                          [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]ب – قمــة الديانة الباطنية                                           [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ثانياً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: العهد الجديد[/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot](1) استمــــــــــــرار وتفوق                                                              [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](2) معنى الذبيحـــــــــــــــة                                                               [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](3) يسوع يقدم نفسه ذبيحـة                                                                 [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](أ) تمهيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد                                                  [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](ب) يسوع المسيــــــــــح حمل الله                                                  [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](جـ) تقدمة يسوع تُنشأ عهداً جديداً                                                   [/FONT]​ ===========================
*[FONT=&quot]4 – ذبيحة الصليب في ضوء ذبائح العهد القديم                                              [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تمهيد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][أ] الذبيحــــــــــــة كهبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة                                                [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][ب] ترتيب الذبائح وارتباطها معــــــــــــاً                                                   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][جـ] الذبائح الدموية والتقدمات الطعاميـة                                                 [/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]1 – قاعدة عامــــــــة                                                                [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2 – الدم أساس الحياة                                                                 [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]3 – الدم قوة تطهير وتقديس وتكفير وعهد                                       [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]+ تعبيــر ولي الدم                                                            [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]4 – الدم في العهد الجديـــــــــــــــــــــــــد                                         [/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]+ دلالة كلمة [/FONT]**αἷμα**[FONT=&quot] (دم)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] وتعبير لحماً ودماً                                [/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]+ مفهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوم الدم القرباني                               [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][د][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الذبائح الدموية واستخدام الحيوانات وشروط الذبيحة                             [/FONT]*
 [FONT=&quot]1 - تمركز الذبائح حول الدم والهدف التكفير والتقديس                                   [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2 - الحيوانات المستخدمــــــــــة في الذبائـــــــــــــــــح                          [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]3 – شروط الذبيحة                                                                        [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot][هـ][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *تعدد أنواع الذبائح وغايتها وكيفية تقديمها عمليـــــاً*                                [/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]المراجــــــع                                                                                                 
==============================
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تم الكتاب الأول بنعمة الله *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وقريباً الكتاب الثاني*​*[FONT=&quot]: ذبيحة المحرقة[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]مع ملحوظة أن المراجع موجودة في النسخة الالكترونية PDF[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولتحميل الموضوع بشكل كتاب [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]أضغط (هنــــــــــــــــــــــا)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]لكي يتم التحميل أضغط على العلامة [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الخضراء [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]المكتوب عليها [/FONT]
*Download (2.08MB)*​[/FONT][/FONT] *==========================
للتعليق على الموضوع أو طرح أي سؤال فيه
أضغط هنـــــــــــــــا​*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (19 مايو 2020)

[FONT=&quot] *1 - تمهيد عـــــــــام*​​   [FONT=&quot]منذ البدء، بدء التاريخ الإنساني عند الخلق، الله خلق الإنسان بشكل مُميز ([FONT=&quot]Characteristically​[FONT=&quot])، على صورته كشبهه ليكون أرضه الخاصة، أرض اللاهوت​[FONT=&quot](حسب سبق التعيين والاختيار: أفسس 1: 4، 5)[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]، أي أن هيكله الإنساني صار مقراً لسكنى الله وحلوله الخاص، لأن الله بطبيعته لا يسكن في هياكل مصنوعة من حجر وطوب وخشب أو كل ما هو مصنوع بأيدي بشرية، لأن الله روح وليس مادة لكي يحتويه مكان مادي، ولكن بمحبة فائقة وتنازل مُذهل – غير مُدرك – الله القدوس البار وحده شاء أن يكون الإنسان وحده (بشكل فريد) أرض فلاحته الخاصة، هيكله الشخصي، المقرّ الوحيد لسُكناه وسط الخليقة، من خلاله يشع نوره ويعكسه على الخليقة كلها، لذلك نجد هذا الإعلان العجيب أعلنه الرب لنا نحن المؤمنين به، لأنه قال للرسل ومنهم لكل إنسان يؤمن: "*أنتم نور العالم*"، ولكننا لسنا نور العالم من ذاتنا كأننا نبع النور، فهذا مستحيل، لأن القمر يستمد نوره من الشمس فيُضيء، وهكذا أيضاً لكون الله هوَّ بذاته النور، هوَّ بشخصه يحل ويسكن ويستقر فينا، وبكونه نبع النور الحقيقي، ونحن نلتصق به ونتبع خطواته منقادين بروحه، لذلك ونحن أرضه الخاصة وهيكله الذي يسكنه، يشع من خلالنا نوره أمام العالم عبر كل الدهور وفي جميع العصور:[/FONT][/FONT]
  *+ *[FONT=&quot]فأنكم أنتم هيكل الله الحي كما قال الله إني سأسكن *فيهم* (والكلمة صار جسداً وحلَّ فينا) وأسير بينهم وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً [FONT=&quot][2]؛ أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
  *+ *[FONT=&quot]هذا هو الخبر الذي سمعناه منه ونخبركم به أن الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة البتة [FONT=&quot][4]، الظلمة قد مضت والنور الحقيقي الآن يُضيء [FONT=&quot][5][/FONT]؛ كان النور الحقيقي الذي يُنير كل إنسان آتياً إلى العالم [FONT=&quot][6][/FONT]؛ ما دام لكم النور آمنوا بالنور لتصيروا أبناء النور [FONT=&quot][7][/FONT]؛ أنا هو نور العالم من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة [FONT=&quot][8][/FONT]؛ أن سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية [FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*
+ *[FONT=&quot]أنتم نور العالم[FONT=&quot] لا يمكن أن تُخفى مدينة موضوعة على جبل [FONT=&quot][10][/FONT]؛ وأما من يفعل الحق فيقبل إلى النور لكي تظهر أعماله أنها بالله معمولة [FONT=&quot][11][/FONT]؛ فليُضيء نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا أعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا أباكم الذي في السماوات [FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وبالرغم من أن الله خلق حبيبه الإنسان على صورته المجيدة ليعكس بهاء مجده الخاص على الخليقة كلها، لأنه كُلل على الخليقة وترأسها لهذه الغاية، لكنه لم يحفظ الصورة وشوه طبعه وسقط وأضاع المثال، ودخل في حالة الظلمة والموت، فحدثت له كارثة عظيمة إذ فقد الكنز الثمين الذي له وسار في طريق الموت، فانغلق أمامه نور الحياة، ولم يعد قادراً أن ينظر للوجه الحسن المُنير، فانغلق على الله وانعزل عنه وفقد نقاوة طبيعته الأصلية وبساطتها، وانطفأ نور ذهنه المُضيء، ولم يعد بقادر أن يعكس النور الإلهي للخليقة كما كان، لذلك يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير:[/FONT]
  *+ *[FONT=&quot]أن آدم بتعديه الوصية، حدثت له كارثة مزدوجة، فهو فقد نقاوة طبيعته التي كان حاصلاً عليها، والتي كانت جميلة على صورة الله ومثاله، ومن الجهة الأخرى فقد أيضاً تلك الصورة عينها التي كان سيرث بها كل الميراث السماوي بحسب الوعد.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]فاذا افترضنا أن عملة ذهبية، عليها صورة الملك، قد خُتمت بختم مزيف، فأن الذهب يضيع، والصورة التي كانت عليه تصبح بلا قيمة، هكذا كانت الكارثة التي حلت بآدم. وإذا تصورنا عزبة كبيرة تدر خيرات كثيرة، ففي أحد أركانها كرم مزدهر، وفي مكان آخر منها حقول مثمرة، وفي غيره مواشي وقطعان غنم، وفي موضع آخر ذهب وفضة، هكذا كانت العزبة عزبة آدم - ثمينة جداً قبل العصيان، وأقصد بالعزبة، إناء آدم الخاص، ولكنه حينما *قبل* مقاصد وأفكار الشر ورحب بها، هلك من أمام الله.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]ولكننا مع ذلك، لا نقول، أن كل شيء قد ضاع وتلاشى ومات، بل انه *مات عن الله*، ولكنه ظل حياً بالنسبة إلى طبيعته، فها عالم البشر كله كما نراه، يسعى في الأرض، يشتغل ويعمل ولكن الله ينظر إلى أفكارهم وتصوراتهم فيصرف النظر عنهم *وليس له شركة معهم*، لأنهم لا يفكرون فيما يرضي الله، وكما أن الاتقياء إذا مروا أمام البيوت ذات السمعة القبيحة، والأماكن التي ترتكب فيها الفحشاء والفسق، فأنهم ينفرون منها ويرفضون مجرد النظر ناحيتها - لأن هذه الأمور هي موت في نظرهم - هكذا فإن الله يغض النظر عن أولئك الذين تمردوا على كلمته وعصوا وصيته فتعبر عينه عليهم ولكنه لا يكون في شركة معهم. ولا يستطيع الرب أن يجد راحة في داخل أفكارهم. [FONT=&quot][13][/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وهكذا دخل الإنسان في الموت ولم يستطع أن يفلت منه، وأصبح غير قادر على أن يُرضي الله بكل ما يعمله مهما ما كان سموه، [FONT=&quot]لأن الظلمة ملكت عليه وحجبت عنه النور الحقيقي، نور إشراق وجه الله الحي، وأحاطت بكل أفكاره[/FONT][FONT=&quot]من كل جانب، وصارت تغلبه بكونها تسكن أعضاؤه وقد تسلطت عليه بالموت، فأصبحت حياته كلها تحت العبودية ونيرها المُرّ [الذين خوفا من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية (عبرانيين 2: 15)] [/FONT][/FONT]
  *+ *[FONT=&quot]بَلْ أُغْلِظَتْ أَذْهَانُهُمْ، لأَنَّهُ حَتَّى الْيَوْمِ ذَلِكَ الْبُرْقُعُ نَفْسُهُ عِنْدَ قِرَاءَةِ الْعَهْدِ الْعَتِيقِ بَاقٍ غَيْرُ مُنْكَشِفٍ، الَّذِي يُبْطَلُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ[FONT=&quot][14][/FONT][FONT=&quot]؛ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فإني أعلم أنه ليس ساكن فيَّ، أي في جسدي، شيءٌ صالح، لأن الإرادة حاضرة عندي وأما أن أفعل الحسنى (حسب مشيئة الله طبيعياً) فلستُ أجد. [FONT=&quot][15][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وليس ذلك فقط بل صار صراخه الدائم – في العلن والخفاء – أين المُنقذ، من يُصالحني على الله، من يُصحح علاقتي به ويضمن عدم فسخها مرة أخرى، بل وإلى الأبد!!![/FONT]
  *+ *[FONT=&quot]ويحي أنا الإنسان الشقي من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت. [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][16][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
  *+ *[FONT=&quot]ليس بيننا مصالح يضع يده على كلينا. [FONT=&quot][17][/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وحينما بحث كل واحد وفتش عن آخر مُعين ليصير وسيطاً بينه وبين الله ليصنع سلاماً ويُعيد الشركة كما كانت، لم يجد، لأن كل إنسان مهما من كان حتى لو كان أعظم الأنبياء، غير قادر على أن يُصحح وضع نفسه مع الله، فكيف يستطيع أن يفعل هذا من أجل الناس، لذلك من الصعوبة التامة اللجوء لإنسان لأجل الخلاص من طبعنا الفاسد، لأن من يطلب ويفتش عند الناس على خلاص نفسه أو حتى عند ذاته بصنع أعمال حسنة ظناً انها تُصلح بينه وبين الله فأنه كمثل من يطلب العافية من السقيم، ويسأل الميت الحياة، ويستغيث بمن هو أعجز شيء عن الاغاثة. [FONT=&quot][18][/FONT][/FONT]

    [FONT=&quot]+ ولذلك فقد جاء الذي خلق النفس والجسد، جاء بشخصه وأبطل كل عمل الشرير، وكل أفعاله التي عملها في أفكار البشر، وجدد وأعاد خلقة الصورة السماوية، لكي يصنع تجديداً للنفس، لكي يعود آدم مرة أخرى ملكاً وسيداً على الموت. وفي ظلال الناموس سمى موسى مُخلِّصاً لإسرائيل لأنه أخرجهم من مصر، وكذلك *الآن* فإن المسيح المُخلِّص والمحرر الحقيقي، يدخل إلى مكامن النفس الخفية ويخرجها من ظلمة مصر، ومن النير الثقيل والعبودية القاسية المرة. ولذلك فهو يأمرنا، أن نخرج من العالم ونصير فقراء في الأمور المادية المنظورة ولا نهتم بالاهتمامات الأرضية، بل نقف ليلاً ونهاراً على الباب وننتظر الوقت الذي يفتح فيه الرب القلوب المغلقة ويسكب علينا موهبة الروح القدس. [FONT=&quot][19][/FONT][/FONT]
 
   [FONT=&quot]ولكن الله لم يخلصنا عن طريق إصلاح طبعنا الإنساني التي عضته الحية القديمة فسرى سمها القاتل فيه، لأن هذا الطبع قد فسد بالتمام وغير قابل للإصلاح مثل الطعام الفاسد أو الأثاث القديم الذي يحتاج لإحلال وتجديد: الكل قد زاغوا (ارتدوا عن الله) معاً، فسدوا، ليس من يعمل صلاحاً (حسب مشيئة الله وتدبيره الحسن)، ليس ولا واحد. [FONT=&quot][20]، فطبيعتنا القديمة الساقطة لا تستطيع أن تتقبل الصلاح الإلهي الفائق لأنها صارت صلدة كالصخر (من كثرة الإثم وشدة الظلام الذي يُحيط بها من كل جانب)، لأن: كل الرأس مريض وكل القلب سقيم. من أسفل القدم إلى الرأس ليس فيه صحة، بل جرح وإحباط وضربة طرية لم تعصر ولم تعصب ولم تلين بالزيت. [FONT=&quot][21][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]لذلك نجد أن الله في العهد القديم أظهر الطريق الوحيد للخلاص والنجاة من الموت، لأن [[FONT=&quot]أمر الله موسى - في الشريعة - أن يصنع حية من نحاس ويرفعها ويثبتها على رأس ساري فكان كل من لدغته الحيات ينال الشفاء بمجرد تثبيت نظره على الحية النحاسية، ولقد صنع موسى هذا بتدبير وقصد إلهي، حتى أن أولئك المعوقين بالاهتمامات الأرضية، وعبادة الأصنام، ولذات الشيطان، وكل أنوع الشر - (هذه الأشياء هي سم الحيات) - فأنهم بهذه الوسيلة يتطلعون إلى أعلى، إلى ما هو فوق إلى الأمور السمائية، واذ يبتعدون بنظرهم عن الأشياء السُفلية فترة من الوقت فأنهم يعطون اهتمامهم لما هو أعلى وأسمى، وهكذا يتقدمون رويداً رويداً إلى ما هو أعلى وأكثر سمواً لكي يعرفوا ويتعلَّموا ذلك الذي هو الأعلى جداً والأسمى جداً والفائق لكل الخليقة.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ولكن *ما المقصود بالحية الميتة؟* الحية المثبتة على رأس الساري كانت تشفي أولئك الذين لدغتهم الحيات. فالحية النحاسية التي بلا حياة قد أبطلت فعل سم الحيات التي فيها حياة. وهذا رمز إلى جسد الرب. فالجسد الذي أخذه من العذراء، قد قدمه على الصليب، وعلقه هناك مثبتاً على الخشبة، وهذا الجسد المائت على الصليب غلب وقتل الحية التي تعيش وتزحف داخل القلب. فهو أعجوبة عظيمة: كيف أن حية ميتة قتلت حية عائشة، ولكن كما أن موسى صنع أمراً جديداً لما عمل حية من نحاس، هكذا الرب ايضاً قد صنع شيئاً جديداً من العذراء مريم، ولبس هذا الجسد بدلاً من أن يحضر معه جسداً من السماء، فالروح السماوي دخل في الطبيعة الانسانية وعمل فيها، وجعلها تدخل في شركة مع اللاهوت اذ لبس الجسد البشري الذي صوره وشكله في بطن العذراء، وكما أن الرب لم يأمر بصنع حية من نحاس في العالم الا في عهد موسى، هكذا ايضاً لم يظهر في العالم جسد بلا خطية الا جسد الرب يسوع. لأنه حينما تعدى آدم الأول الوصية، ملك الموت وتسلط على جميع أبنائه بدون استثناء ولذلك جاء الرب وغلب بجسده المصلوب الحية العائشة.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وهذا الأمر العجيب "هو لليهود عثرة ولليونانيين جهالة" [FONT=&quot][22] ولكن ماذا يقول الرسول؟[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]يقول: "ولكننا نكرز بيسوع المسيح وإياه مصلوباً، وهو لليهود عثرة ولليونانيين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله" [FONT=&quot][23]، لأن الحياة هي في الجسد المائت على الصليب. هنا الفداء. هنا النور] [FONT=&quot][24][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ولكي ندرك قوة الفداء لندخل فيه ينبغي أن نعرف أن الرب يسوع أتى في ملء الزمان كالتدبير ليُقدِّم نفسه ذبيحة كفارة عن حياة العالم، لذلك قدَّم لنا في العهد القديم الرمز اللازم لكي يُؤهل فكرنا ويكيف كل قوانا وقدراتنا العقلية والكيانية لتستقبل خلاصه العظيم الفائق لنعي ونُدرك ما يقدمه لنا من مجد وبهاء يفوق كل قدراتنا، وذلك لكي يُعيدنا لما هو أعظم مما كنا فيه قبل السقوط، بل أيضاً يعطينا ضماناً أننا سنظل في الحضن الإلهي ولن نخرج خارجاً أبداً، طالما نحن متمسكين بخلاصه ولن نطرح عنا اسمه، لأنه اتحد بنا بسبب اتخاذه بشريتنا متحداً بها اتحاداً غير قابل للافتراق، لأن هو الذي نزل بذاته وبشخصه واتخذ جسدنا مسكناً له، هو عينه الذي صعد بنفس ذات الجسد عينه الذي اتحد به اتحاداً فائقاً بسرّ لا يُشرح، وجلس به عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي، ويستحيل أن يتخلى عن جسده، لذلك نحن قد *ضمنا به* أننا لن نُطرح خارجاً، فخلاصنا أصبح مضموناً ولنا الآن ثقة بالدخول للأقداس، لأننا لا ندخل بقدراتنا وأعمال الناموس بل بما منحه لنا، لأننا فيه وهو فينا فكيف لا نكون معه، [FONT=&quot]وهو متحداً بنا حسب التدبير الخلاصي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] المعلن في الإنجيل.[/FONT][/FONT]
  *+ *[FONT=&quot]ونحن أموات بالخطايا أحيانا مع المسيح، بالنعمة أنتم مخلصون؛ لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالإيمان وذلك ليس منكم هو عطية الله؛ لا بأعمال في برّ عملناها نحن، بل بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس. [FONT=&quot][25][/FONT][/FONT]
  *+ *[FONT=&quot]فإذ لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع. طريقاً كرسه لنا حديثاً حياً بالحجاب أي جسده. وكاهن عظيم على بيت الله. لنتقدم بقلب صادق، في يقين الإيمان، مرشوشة قلوبنا من ضمير شرير، ومغتسلة أجسادنا بماء نقي، لنتمسك بإقرار الرجاء راسخاً لأن الذي وعد هو أمين. [FONT=&quot][26][/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]لذلك علينا الآن بكل مهابة شديدة أن ندخل في هذا الموضوع باشتياق قلب مُصلي في الروح القدس، طالباً قوته لكي يعلن لنا عمله بالسرّ في قلوبنا ليُدخلنا فيه لنفهم ونُدرك سرّ ذبيحته الفائقة، لكي ندخل في سرّ الخلاص الذي فتش وبحث عنه أنبياء، الذين تنبأوا عن النعمة التي لأجلنا. [FONT=&quot][27][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وقبل أن ندخل في الموضوع، علينا أولاً أن نفهم بعض الأشياء عن الذبيحة من جهة التطبيق العملي وذلك من خلال كلمات القديس مقاريوس الكبير ونضعها في ذهننا أثناء قراءتنا للموضوع كله لأنها في منتهى الأهمية وذلك من أجل أن نحيا ونعيش في واقعية سرّ الخلاص العظيم في حياتنا الشخصية، (مع ملحوظة لا بُدَّ من أن نضعها في الاعتبار، وهو أن ذبائح العهد القديم ما هي إلا ظل باهت لذبيحة شخص ربنا يسوع ولا تساويها أبداً، لا في حقيقتها ولا في قوة فعلها الخلاصي والتطهيري للضمير ولا مفهومها الكامل وفعل قوتها الأبدي، لأن العهد القديم ظل الحقيقة مُقدَّمة للإنسان لكي تؤهله لاستقبال الخلاص الثمين)، فيقول القديس مقاريوس:[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]+ [FONT=&quot]فالذبيحة ينبغي أولاً أن تُذبح بواسطة الكاهن، وتموت، ثم تُقطَّع قطعاً وتُملح، وبعد ذلك توضع على النار. فأن لم يذبح الكاهن الخروف أولاً ويموت، فإنه لا يُملح ولا يُقرَّب كقربان محرقة للرب. [/FONT][/FONT]

 *[FONT=&quot]هكذا نفسنا أيضاً ينبغي أن تأتي إلى المسيح رئيس الكهنة الحقيقي ليذبحها، وتموت عن هوى فكرها الخاص وعن حياة الخطية الشريرة التي كانت تعيشها قبلاً.*[FONT=&quot] يجب أن تخرج منها الحياة، حياة الأهواء الشريرة. كما أن الجسد إذا خرجت منه النفس يموت، ولا يعود يعيش بالحياة التي سبق أن عاشها، فلا يسمع ولا يمشي، *كذلك المسيح رئيس كهنتنا السماوي حينما يذبح نفسنا بنعمة قوته، ويُميتها عن العالم فأنها تموت عن حياة الشرّ التي كانت تعيشها،* فلا تعود تسمع أو تتكلم أو يكون لها شركة وتوطن في ظلمة الخطيئة *لأن حياتها – التي هي الأهواء الشريرة – قد خرجت منها بواسطة النعمة.* والرسول يصرح قائلاً "قد صلب العالم لي وأنا صلبت للعالم" [FONT=&quot][28][/FONT].[/FONT][/FONT]

 *[FONT=&quot]فالنفس التي لا تزال تحيا في العالم وفي ظلام الخطيئة ولم تمات بواسطة المسيح ولا يزال روح الخبث في داخلها أعني نشاط ظلمة أهواء الشر، التي تتحكم فيها فإن هذه النفس لا تنتمي إلى جسد المسيح، لا تنتمي إلى جسد النور، *[FONT=&quot]بل هي في الحقيقة جسد الظلمة ولا تزال جزءاً لا ينفصل من الظلمة، أما الذين *لهم حياة روح النور، أعني قوة الروح القدس فإنهم جزء لا ينفصل من النور. *[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]لذلك فلنصلي لكي نُذبح بواسطة قوته ونموت عن عالم الظلمة الخبيث ولكي تموت فينا روح الخطية، لكي نلبس وننال حياة الروح السماوي، وننتقل من حيث الظلمة إلى نور المسيح، ولكي نستريح في الحياة إلى مدى الدهور. [/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فكما أن المركبات تتسابق في الميدان والمركبة التي تسبق الأخرى تصير لها مانعاً وحاجزاً وعائقاً، حتى أنها لا تستطيع ان تتقدم وتصل إلى النصرة، وهكذا أيضاً سباق أفكار النفس والخطيئة في الانسان. فإذا حدث أن سبق فكر الخطيئة فانه يعوق النفس ويحجزها ويمنعها، حتى أنها لا تستطيع أن تقترب إلى الله وتنال النصرة منه. ولكن حيث يركب الرب ويمسك بزمام النفس بيديه فانه دائماً يغلب لأنه بمهارة يدير ويقود مركبة النفس إلى ذهن سماوي ملهم كل حين. وهو - أي الرب - لا يحارب ضد الخبث إذ له دائماً القوة الفائقة والسلطان في نفسه، بل هو يصنع النصرة بنفسه. [FONT=&quot][29][/FONT][/FONT]

======================
         [FONT=&quot][1] [FONT=&quot]كَمَا اخْتَارَنَا فِيهِ قَبْلَ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، لِنَكُونَ قِدِّيسِينَ وَبِلاَ لَوْمٍ قُدَّامَهُ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، إِذْ سَبَقَ فَعَيَّنَنَا لِلتَّبَنِّي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِنَفْسِهِ، حَسَبَ مَسَرَّةِ مَشِيئَتِهِ[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (2كورنثوس 6: 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1كورنثوس 3: 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](1يوحنا 1: 5)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](1يوحنا 2: 8)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 1: 9)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 12: 36)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](يوحنا 8: 12)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](1يوحنا 1: 7)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (متى 5: 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][11] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](يوحنا 3: 21)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (متى 5: 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][13][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير عظة 12: 1و 2)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][14][FONT=&quot] (2كورنثوس 3: 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][15] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](رومية 7: 18)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][16][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رومية 7: 24)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][17][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أيوب 9: 33)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][18][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (الحكمة 13: 18)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][19][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير عظة 11: 6)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][20][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مزمور 14: 3؛ 53: 3؛ رومية 3: 12)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][21] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](إشعياء 1: 5و 6)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][22][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1كورنثوس 1: 23)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][23][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1كورنثوس 1: 23، 24؛ 2: 2)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][24][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير عظة 11: 8 و9 و10)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][25][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أفسس 2: 5 و8؛ تيطس 3: 5)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][26][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 10: 19 – 23)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][27][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1بطرس 1: 10)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][28][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (غلاطية 6: 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][29][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير عظة 1: 3 و9)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (19 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]2- مقدمـــــــــــــــة عامة*​
*[FONT=&quot]===============
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مقدمـــــــــــــــــــــــة*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*+ **[FONT=&quot]أولاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: تعريف المصطلحات (التقدمة والذبيحة)[/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]أن كلمة أو لفظة وتعبير [*[FONT=&quot]تَقْدِمَة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]] الخاصة بتقدمة الذبيحة؛ هي الكلمة العربية المكافئة للعبرية، ومعناها في اللغة العربية: [قَدَّمَه (قدم الشيءَ إِلى غيره): جَعلَهُ قُدَّامَهُ، وهي تُشير إلى عطية أي هدية مقدمة بشكل خاص كنوع من أنواع التقدير والتكريم]، لذلك يأتي معنى التقدمة (الخاصة بالذبائح) أنها تعني هبه لا تُرد لأنها تُذبح، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أي هدية أو عطية عن طيب خاطر بمسرة قلب صريح في الإيمان صادق في المحبة [[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بِالإِيمَانِ قَدَّمَ هَابِيلُ لِلَّهِ ذَبِيحَةً أَفْضَلَ مِنْ قَايِينَ، فَبِهِ شُهِدَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ بَارٌّ، إِذْ شَهِدَ اللهُ لِقَرَابِينِهِ. وَبِهِ، وَإِنْ مَاتَ، يَتَكَلَّمْ بَعْدُ – [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عبرانيين 11: 4[/FONT][FONT=&quot]]، أي أنها هديه مُميزة كاعتراف بالفضل والجميل، أو بالمعنى العام عند بعض الفلسفات الدينية والشعوب البدائية: [هي تقدمة لكسب تحالف أو منع شرّ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]].[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]والذبيحة في اللغة الإنجليزية مأخوذة من مجموعة كلمات لاتينية تعني "شيئاً مقدساً" أو "تقديس" (أي أنها تُشير إلى جعل شيء ما مُقدساً، أي تكريسه وتخصيصه أي وقفه لشيء، أو بمعنى أدق *فرزه وتخصيصه* لتقديمه [FONT=&quot]كهدية مُميزة لشخص عالي المقام، صاحب مكانة رفيعة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وفرزه تعني = فرز الشّيء من غيره، أي: عزله عنه، نحّاه وفصله، ميَّز جيِّده عن رديئهُ، مثل فرَز القمح عن التبن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أو[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فرَز الذهب من الرصاص).[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وبعض الباحثين يستخدمون المعنى الأول (*التقدمة*) ليعني تقديم شيء كمنحة أو هبه، والكلمة الثانية (*ذبيحة*) لوصف الهبة على أنها شيء عُرض وقُدم على وجه الخصوص لكائن إلهي. وآخرون يستخدمون كلمة ذبيحة للإشارة إلى أي تقدمة تتضمن طقس ذبح حيوان. وفي كلتا الحالتين تٌعتبر "التقدمة" أو "القربان" تعبيراً عاماً بأكثر مما هو الحال لكلمة ذبيحة، لأن التقدمة يتم فيها تقديم أي شيء ومن ضمنها الذبيحة، أما الذبيحة فهي تختص بالذبح فقط.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]+ والمصطلح العبري "*يُقدم قرباناً*" هو جمع بين الفعل يُقدم وقَرَّبَ، أو يُقدم قُرباناً (للمذبح): [/FONT][FONT=&quot]+ [ودعا الرب موسى وكلمه من خيمة الاجتماع فقال: قل لبني إسرائيل إذا قرَّب أحدٌ منكم قرباناً للرب، من البهائم] [FONT=&quot][1] [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]+ [وإذا قرَّب أحد قربان تقدمة للرب يكون قربانه من دقيق ويسكب عليها زيتاً ويجعل عليها لبانا. ويأتي بها إلى بني هرون الكهنة ويقبض منها ملء قبضته من دقيقها وزيتها مع كل لبانها ويوقد الكاهن تذكارها على المذبح وقود رائحة سرور للرب] [FONT=&quot][2] [/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]وتعبير* قرَّب* *[FONT=&quot]יַקְרִ֥יב[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]qarab[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) باللغة العبرية يعني على وجه الدقة: دنا أو اقترب، قَرُب مِنْه أو إلَيْه، أتَى بِـ؛ أحْضَر؛ أعْطَى؛ أوْرَد؛ جاء بِـ؛ منح؛ عَطَاء؛ هَدِيّة، [والتعبير هنا يأتي بمعنى: أسلوب أو طريقة، بمعنى ان الله هنا يتكلم عن الأسلوب أو الطريقة للتقديم أو التقريب].[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]أما بالنسبة للكلمة اليوناني (التقدمة) [FONT=&quot]prosfora - προσφορα[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فهي تعني في الأصل: *إحضار،تقديم*. وقد اُستخدمت *بمعنى تقديم الهبات (الهدايا) الذبائحية*، ثم بوجه خاص* تقديم الطعام*، خاصة في شكل تقدمة حبوب. وقد أُستخدم الفعل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]prosfero προσφέρω[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لعمل التقدمة وجعلها في شكل عطية (كتهيئة الهدية)، وقد أتى التعبير ليُشير إلى *الخضوع الكامل للألوهة*.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]أما كلمة *قُرْبان **[FONT=&quot]קָרְבָּ֖ן[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]qorban[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) تعني: إعْطاء؛ إهْدَاء؛ أُضْحِيّة؛ بَذْل؛ تَقْدِمَة؛ تَقْدِيم؛ ذَبِيحَة؛ مَنْح، والمعنى العام للكلمة: [كُلُّ مَا يتَقَرَّبُ بِهِ إِلَى الَّلهِ مِنْ ذَبِيحَةٍ أَوْ غَيْرِهَا][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]عموماً تعبير "*قرب قرباناً* [FONT=&quot]יַקְרִ֥יב[/FONT][FONT=&quot] קָרְבָּ֖ן[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" يُقدم السياق اللازم لتقديم جميع أنواع الذبائح. وكان بوسع الشخص أن يُقرَّب قُرباناً، قد يكون تقدمة مُحرقة كما في لاويين 1: 3، وهي تقدمة ذبح حيوان، أو قربان تقدمة كما في لاويين 2: 1، وهي تقدمة بلا ذبيحة، أو ذبيحة سلامة كما في لاويين 3: 1، ونلاحظ أن الكلمة العبرية "ذبيحة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]זֶבַח[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" لا ترد في لاويين من الإصحاح 1 حتى الإصحاح 3: 1 تقريباً، فالتركيز الأول كان على *التقدمة وبعدها الذبيحة*.[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]عموماً نجد أن كلمة "*قربان*" تُستخدم كتعبير شامل لتقديم الذبائح الحيوانية أو الغير حيوانية، وحتى بالنسبة للتي تُذبح خصيصاً لأكلات جماعية، وتعبير *"نظام الذبائح"* يُمكن استخدامه للإشارة إلى جميع ذبائح وتقدمات العهد القديم ككل.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وفي نظام التقدمة والذبائح في العهد القديم، نجدها معروفة على المستوى الأكاديمي والشعبي بأن تفاصيلها كثيرة جداً وقد تبدو لنا معقدة وصعبه للغاية، ولا يوجد تفسير مفصل لها، وذلك بسبب الطبيعة المتأصلة في العمل الطقسي نفسه، والمعنى أساساً يُفهم من العرض وليس من الشرح.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]===============[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (لاويين 1: 1و2)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](لاويين 2: 1و2)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (19 مايو 2020)

*ثانياً**: أصل وطبيعة الذبيحة ونظرية تقدمها 
========================
*​  إن أصل نشأة تقديم الذبائح أمر تحوطه الأسرار وكثير من الغموض، وذلك لأنه يرجع إلى عصور ما قبل التدوين التاريخي وقد عُرفت عن طريق بعض الرسوم التي وُجِدت في كهوف الجبال وغيرها من الآثار التي تدل على حياة الإنسان البدائي. ويُسجل لنا سفر التكوين حقيقة تقديم الذبائح، ولكنه لا يذكر شيئاً عن كيفية بدايتها أو نشأتها على وجه التحديد وبالتفصيل. كما أننا نقرأ عنها في عصور الآباء، ثم نجد شريعة موسى تقرها وتُقننها بأمر إلهي منظم ومرتب.

 وعموماً نجد أن تقديم الذبائح أمراً شائعاً عند كل الشعوب منذ أقدم العصور، وأنواع الذبائح التي عادةً تُقدَّم في جميع الحضارات القديمة، يا إما من الحيوانات أو البشر أو تقدمة من البقول أو العسل أو أي نوع من أنواع الطعام أو من الأشياء مثل حصاه أو عصا أو حربه... الخ. 
 وقد افترض علماء الثقافة وعلم الإنسان وعُلماء الاجتماع وأطباء علم النفس، ومؤرخو الديانات الكثير من النظريات المختلفة – بعيداً عن الكتاب المقدس – عن أصل وأهمية شيوع تقديم الذبائح بين كل الشعوب كظاهرة دينية والتي تتمثل معناها في الآتي:
 [*الهبة *كشكر للإله – *الوجبة* أي كشركة مع الإله – *التقديس* – *الرضا* – *التكفير*]​ 
 وتتلخص هذه النظريات والتحليلات في 6 نقاط كالتالي:
  *1*- النظرية النفسية لتخفيض القلق من خلال تقديم ذبائح لأحد الآلهة. ​  *2*- النظرية السحرية والتي تقول بأن هلاك الذبيحة التي تم التضحية بها تتسبب في إطلاق قوة سحرية لصالح مقدم الذبيحة.​  *3*- ويعتبر بعض العلماء أن تقديم الذبائح عموماً من ابتكار الإنسان [1] لتكوين علاقة مودة مع الإله أو لإكرامه أو لاسترضائه، أو لمشاركته الطعام للدخول في عهد معه.​  *4* – اعتقاد بعض العبادات بوجود روح الإله في حيوان ما، وإذ يأكل الإنسان (العابد لهذا الإله والمؤمن به) من الذبيحة فهو يأكل الإله ويكتسب في نفسه كل الصفات الجسمانية والعقلية والأدبية التي للإله الساكن في الذبيحة. وفي بعض الحالات كان العابد يشرب دم الذبيحة وبذلك – حسب اعتقاده الخاص – يمتص منها الحياة. كما كانوا في بعض الحالات ينهشون لحم الحيوان قبل أن يموت تماماً، أي وهو ما زال ينبض بالحياة، حتى يمتصوا روح الإله الذي يسكنه.​  *5*- نظرية المنحة، وقد أطلقها تيلر Tyler سنة 1871 والتي يقول فيها إن الذبيحة منحة أو هبة مقدمة، فقد اختزل كافة القرابين والذبائح إلى الفكرة الآلية الخاصة بالتبادل أو الرشوة أو دفع الثمن بمعنى: [*أُعطيك لكي تعطيني أيضاً مقابل ذلك*].​  وفلسفة هذه النظرية أتت من أن الذبيحة الحيوانية تعوزها السمة الأخلاقية، لذلك ليس لها – في الأساس – أي مغزى أخلاقي هام، ولم تكن تعبيراً عن العبادة الحقيقية بأي شكلٍ كان، بل كانت في جوهرها، *عملية اقتصادية تجارية* كتلك الموجودة بين البشر والمبنية على فكرة [خد وهات؛ اُعطيك فتُعطيني في المقابل، عطية أمام عطية متبادلة ومتساوية في القيمة]، فكل شيء له ثمن، وكل عطاء مُثمن بعطاء مقابل يساويه. 
 مع أن هذه النظرية لا تتفق – مثل سابقتها – مع ما جاء في تكوين الإصحاح الرابع، والذي يُعتبر أول ذكر لقربان الحبوب أو ثمار الأرض والذبيحة الحيوانية في تاريخ البشرية، طبقاً لما جاء في الكتاب المقدس. وعلى عكس هذه النظرية: 
 فيبدو أن قايين وهابيل قَدَما قربانهما *إجلالاً واحتراماً لله كإله شخصي*، وذلك لكي يكسبا رضاه، ومن الواضح أن الله في هذا الموقف لا يتأثر بالعطية أو مُعطيها على أساس رشوة أو شيء مقابل شيء، أو حتى مقابل رضاؤه كفعل مُقدَّم له من الخارج، فالله أظهر بوضوح شديد أنه *ينظر أولاً للقلب والنية والضمير وليس للعطية في حد ذاتها مهما عظمت أو كبرت أو صغرت أو مهما ما كان سموها، فالله مهتم بالنواحي الأخلاقية **الداخلية**، وبالاستجابة لأقواله بالطاعة.*

 لذلك نلاحظ أن الله استجاب لشخص ولم يستجيب للآخر [ولكن إلى قايين وقربانه لم ينظر فاغتاظ قايين جداً وسقط وجهه] [2]، ويشرحها القديس يوحنا الرسول: *[ليس كما كان قايين من الشرير وذبح أخاه، ولماذا ذبحه لأن أعماله كانت شريرة وأعمال أخيه بارة*] [3]، ومن هنا نفهم أن الله لا يرتشي أو ينظر لقربان مُقدَّم إليه حتى لو كان تنفيذاً للوصية المقدسة، إن لم يكن مُقدَّم من الداخل أولاً، بقلب طاهر لا يحمل شراً أو ضغينة لأحدٍ ما، لذلك الرب بنفسه قال كلاماً نجد فيه إشارة بليغة لموضوع قايين وهابيل: [فأن قدمت قربانك إلى المذبح وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئاً عليك. فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح واذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك وحينئذ تعال وقدم قربانك] [4]
  *6* – أما علماء الكتاب المقدس فيقولون إن تقديم الذبائح أمر وضعه الله للإنسان منذ البداية (مع أن ذلك غير مؤكد ولا يوجد أمر أو وصية محددة قبل شريعة موسى تأكد عليه)، ويبنون ذلك على أساس ما جاء في الإصحاح الرابع من سفر التكوين حيث نقرأ: [أن قايين قدم من أثمار الأرض قرباناً للرب، وقدم هابيل أيضاً من أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها. فنظر الرب إلى هابيل وقربانه. ولكن إلى قايين لم ينظر] [5]، وفي رسالة العبرانيين يقول: *[بالإيمان قدم هابيل لله ذبيحة أفضل من قايين*] [6]، وبناء على ما قاله الرسول فأننا نتيقن أنه من المستحيل أن يرفض الله عطية مقدمة من إنسان يتقيه ومن الداخل قلبه صالح يحترمه ويتقيه ويحبه، وكما نجد في سفر اللاويين أن الله لا يقبل فقط الذبائح الدموية بل هناك عطايا أخرى تُقبل من الإنسان كما سوف نرى فيما بعد، مما يُثبت ان الله لم ينظر لنوع التقدمة ذاتها كما يقول البعض حسب تأمله مبتعداً عن شرح الرسول وتفسيره لهذا الموقف، وعدم التأكيد – حسب ما عرفنا الله – على أنه ينظر بأي روح قُدمت العطية، وما هو نية الإنسان في قلبه من الداخل، لذلك فالشرح بناء على نوع التقدمة كان خاطئاً جداً وبعيد تمام البُعد عن قصد الله، بسبب النظر للموضوع من الخارج حسب الشكل وما ذُكر فيما بعد في سفر اللاويين، لذلك هذا التفسير لا نستطيع أن نقبل به على ضوء هذه الآيات:​  *+ *[لا تُحرِّف القضاء، ولا تنظر إلى الوجوه، ولا تأخذ رشوة، لأن الرشوة تعمي أعين الحكماء وتعوِّج كلام الصديقين] [7]؛ [فقال الرب لصموئيل لا تنظر إلى منظره وطول قامته لأني قد رفضته لأنه ليس كما ينظر الإنسان، لأن الإنسان ينظر إلى العينين وأما الرب فأنه *ينظر إلى القلب*] [8]​  ويقول فابر Faber: [حيث أن الإيمان هو الذي جعل الذبيحة مقبولة أمام الله، فلا بُدَّ أن هذا الإيمان كان على أساس وصية محددة من الله، أمر بها من قبل [9]، فبدون هذه الوصية الإلهية المحددة لضمان فاعلية الذبيحة، لا يكون ثمة معنى لإيمان هابيل. وبعبارة أخرى: لكي يكون للإيمان أساس ثابت وتوجه صحيح، لا بُدَّ أن يكون هذا الأساس بإعلان من الله يُعبَّر عن إرادة الله بكل دقة ووضوح]؛ بل ويذهب "فيربرن" Fairburn في كتابه "رموز الكتاب" إلى أبعد من ذلك فيؤكد على أن الجلود التي ألبسها الله لآدم وحواء ليستر عريهما، كانت جلود ذبائح قُدمت عنهم، وبالطبع لا يوجد ما يؤكد أو ينفي ذلك، وخاصة أن الجلود عادةً تأتي من ذبح حيوانٍ ما وسلخه، لكن طبعاً لا يوجد آية واحدة تقول أن الله أخذ من الحيوانات وذبح وسلخ وقدم ذبيحة كفارة لنفسه، فالنص غامض وغير واضح [وصنع עָשָׂהالرب الإله لآدم وامرأته أقمصة من جلد ע֖וֹרوألبسهما[10]] وخاصةً أن كلمة (صنع עָשָׂה) العبرية تأتي في هذا النص بمعنى (accomplish) للتعبير عن إحضار أو عَمِل أو اتمام (انجاز) الشيء بنجاح، مما أضفى على النص غموضاً ويصعب شرحه جداً، لأن من الصعب وضع تفسير دقيق أو شرح وافي عن كيف أو بأية طريقة صنع الله الأقمصة الجلدية، هل بالخلق أم من ذبح وسلخ حيوان فعلاً كما يقول البعض، ولو أن الله لا يمسك بيده سكين ويذبح ويسلخ، بل الإنسان، لذلك الكلام يعتبر مبالغ فيه من البعض ويحمل إسقاطات بشرية على الله العظيم القدوس الحي المترفع عن جميع الأعمال البشرية.
=====================
 [1](حسب اعتقاده وإحساسه النفسي بسبب ما يواجه من صعوبات في الحياة ورؤية أشياء لا يقدر على تحليلها فيلجأ لفكرة استرضاء الإله)
     [2] (تكوين 4: 5)
     [3] (1يو 3: 12)
     [4](متى 5: 23 – 24)
     [5](تكوين 4: 3و4)
     [6](عبرانيين 11: 4)
     [7](تثنيه 16: 19)
     [8](1صموئيل 16: 7)
     [9](وطبعاً هذا الكلام غير مؤكد، حيث أنه لم يظهر أي وصية أو أمر إلهي بذلك)
     [10] (تكوين 3: 21)​


----------



## aymonded (19 مايو 2020)

*ثالثاً**: أهمية الذبيحة وشمولها – لمحة تاريخية سريعة
*​    إن نظرة استطلاعية عامة للكتاب المقدس تجعلنا ننتبه لأهمية الذبيحة وشمولها. فهي تملأ كل جوانب التاريخ، لذلك سوف نقوم برحلة عبر التاريخ لنتعرف عليها بشكل عابر سريع:
============
​  *+ **[أ - البشريـــــــــة الأولى]*​  *(1) – التقدمة –* أول مرة نقرأ عن الذبائح هو ما جاء عن هابيل وقبول الله لذبيحته [وقدم (הֵבִ֥יא = أحضر ورفع) هابيل أيضاً من أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها (من أفضلها)][1]، وكان تقديم الذبيحة من نتاج العمل كهدية شكر لإحسان الله وفضله، والله قبلها بسبب قلب مقدمها – كما رأينا سابقا:
 *+ *[بالإيمان قدم هابيل لله ذبيحة أفضل (أعظم)[2]من قايين. *فيه شهد أنه بار*، إذ شهد الله لقرابينه. وبه وإن مات يتكلم بعد... ولكن بدون إيمان لا يُمكن إرضاؤه][3]
   وهنا يظهر جلياً سرّ قبول الذبيحة وهو الإيمان الحي التي تُظهره الأعمال البارة التي تكشف عن استقامة القلب الطاهر أمام الله.

   وتقول الدسقولية (تعاليم الرسل): [أن الله ليس بمحتاج للقرابين لأنه فوق كل احتياج بطبيعته،.. بل أن المُحب لله الأول هابيل ونوح وإبراهيم والذين جاءوا بعدهم*.. لما تحركت ذواتهم من جهة الناموس الطبيعي (وقلبهم الشاكر) أن يقرَّبوا لله*، لم يفعلوا ذلك بتكليف – هكذا أعطى الله موضعاً للعبرانيين بأن يصنعوا هذا ولم يأمرهم، لكن سمح لهم أن يكون ذلك منهم إذا أرادوا هم؛ *وسُرَّ بقرابينهم إذ قدَّموها بضمائر مستقيمة*][4]
================
 (2)* – المحرقة –* ثم نقرأ عن *نوح* عقب خروجه من الفُلك: [وبنى نوح مذبحاً للرب מִזְבֵּ֫חַ לַֽיהוָ֑ה (وهذه أول مرة يُذكر فيها [المذبح מִזְבֵּ֫חַ mizbeach] على صفحات الكتاب المقدس، ولو أنه لا يعني أنه أول مذبح يُبنى) وأخذ من كل البهائم الطاهرة ومن كل الطيور الطاهرة وأَصَعَّدَ וַיַּ֥עַל(صعيده) محرقات على المذبح، فتنسم الرب رائحة الرضا (وهذه أول مرة يُسمع فيها عن رضا الله بعد السقوط)][5]
    وعلينا أن نُلاحظ بتدقيق​أن ذبيحة هابيل سماها الكتاب *[قرباناً أو تقدمة = هدية شكر]* أما هنا – في وضع نوح – سُميت [صعيده (*עָלָה*– عوله = رَفَعَ) محرقة للرضا]، وهذه أول مرة نقرأ عن وجود هذه الذبيحة [محرقة للرضا، رائحة سرور للرب] وهذا كما جاء أيضاً في ذبيحة المحرقة في سفر اللاويين كالتالي: [ويوقد الكاهن الجميع على المذبح محرقة وقود رائحة سرور للرب][6]
   وكما يدعوها أيضاً [محرقة للرضا][7]، وكان ذلك تعبيراً عن منتهى خضوع (نوح) الكلي لله وشكره العميق بعبادة حسنة، مُلتمساً رضاه بعد أن أغضبه البشر بشرورهم التي ظلوا يخترعونها جيلاً بعد جيل متقدمين في كل أنواع الشرّ وألوانه حتى صاروا محترفين، كما أنه أراد أن يُعبَّر عن اعترافه بفضل الله الذي خلصه من الموت، فكان نوح هنا نائباً عن البشرية في هذا الموقف العظيم حينما أصعد محرقاته المُعبَّرة عن شكره وامتنانه وخضوعه التام والتماسه لرضا الله وهكذا [صار وارثاً للبرّ الذي حسب الإيمان][8]
  *+ *[قد اكتنفتني مياه إلى النفس، أحاط بي غمر.. ثم اصعدت من الوهدة حياتي أيها الرب إلهي.. أما أنا فبصوت الحمد أذبح لك وأوفي بما نذرته، للرب الخلاص][9]​    ونلاحظ أن نتيجة ذبيحة نوح التي قُدمت كإعلان للطاعة والخضوع: [*فتنسم الرب رائحة الرضا وقال في قلبه: لا أعود ألعن الأرض أيضاً من أجل الإنسان لأن تصور قلب الإنسان شرير منذ حداثته. ولا أعود أُميت كل حي كما فعلت*][10]، وأن كان نوح وهو من البشر قد قدم ذبيحة ردت غضب الله على إثم الإنسان وشره، وجعله لا يلعن الأرض مرة أخرى وذلك بوعد كما حدث وصار هناك سلام بالرغم من أن الله يعلم الإنسان وتصور قلبه شرير منذ حداثته، فكم تكون ثمرة ذبيحة المسيح وحيد الآب الفائقة جداً والتي لا تُقاس بذبائح ولا بتقدمات العالم كله [الذي أسلم نفسه لأجلنا قرباناً وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة [11]؛ الذي بروح أزلي قدَّم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي[12]؛ الذي أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة على الصليب عن خلاص جنسنا، فاشْتَمَّهُ أبوه الصالح وقت المساء على الجلجثة.] [13]

   وطبعاً لا يُخفى علينا أن الله بدأ (في هذا الموقف) بإعلان أن هناك حياة جديدة بعد الطوفان لا يوجد فيها إعلان دينونة هلاك الإنسان كما حدث في الطوفان بسبب الخليقة القديمة (ما قبل الطوفان)، وهذا إعلان نبوي واضح على زمان التجديد: إذاً، إن كان أحد في المسيح يسوع فهو خليقة جديدة، الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت، هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً [14]
=================
 *(3) – العهد مع إبراهيم ونسله:*
ثم من بعد نوح نصل *لإبراهيم*، ونجد أنه لم يقدم ذبائح في أور الكلدانيين أو في حاران، وطبعاً السبب واضح جداً في الكتاب المقدس وينبغي أن ننتبه إليه جداً أن كنا نُريد حقاً أن نحيا مع الله على مستوى الفعل والعمل، لأن الله أعطاه أمر ليخرج من وسط الجو الذي يعيش فيه المفعم بعبادة الأوثان، لأن الله مستحيل يُعبد في أرض غريبة وسط أوثان أو في وجود الخطية وتحت سلطانها المُدمر الذي يعمل بالموت في أبناء المعصية: 
 *+ *[هكذا قال الرب إله إسرائيل، آباؤكم سكنوا عَبر النهر منذ الدهر، تارح أبو إبراهيم وأبو ناحور وعبدوا آلهة أخرى، فأخذت إبراهيم أباكم من عَبر النهر وسرتُ به في كل أرض كنعان وأكثرت نسله وأعطيته اسحق.. فالآن أخشوا الرب واعبدوه بكمال وأمانة وانزعوا الآلهة الذين عبدهم آباؤكم في عبر النهر وفي مصر واعبدوا الرب] [15]
 *+ *[على أنهار بابل هناك جلسنا، بكينا أيضاً عندما تذكرنا صهيون. على الصفصاف في وسطها علقنا أعوادنا. لأنه هناك سألنا الذين سبونا كلام ترنيمة، ومعذبونا سألونا فرحاً قائلين: رنموا لنا من ترنيمات صهيون. *كيف نُرنم ترنيمة الرب في أرضٍ غريبة*] [16]

   ومن هذا الجو الذي عاش فيه إبرام جاءت الدعوة الإلهية ليترك كل شيء *ويتبع* *الله* وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يذهب: [وقال الرب لإبرام أذهب (أرحل) من أرضك ومن عشيرتك ومن بيت أبيك إلى الأرض التي أُريك] [17]، فنجد أن إبراهيم تحرك حركة الإيمان الحي وأطاع الله وترك بسهولة كل شيء وسار وفق الدعوة الإلهية: [بالإيمان إبراهيم لَّما دُعيَّ *أطاع* أن يخرج إلى المكان الذي كان عتيداً أن يأخذه ميراثاً، فخرج وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يأتي] [18]

   وعندما تمم خروجه الكامل ووصل إلى شكيم عند بلوطة مورة [19] وقف هناك يُصلي فظهر له الرب فبنى هناك مذبحاً للرب الذي ظهر له [20]؛ وعندما انتقل إلى بيت إيل بنى هناك مذبحاً للرب ودعا باسم الرب [21]؛ ولما عاد إلى مكان المذبح الذي عمله هناك أولاً دعا هُناك باسم الرب [22]، وعندما نقل خيامه وأتي وأقام عند بلوطات ممرا التي في حبرون، بنى هناك مذبحاً للرب [23]، وطبعاً لم يذكر هنا كلمة ذبيحة، ولكن من الصعب إقامة مذبح بلا ذبيحة أو تقدمة.

   عموماً نجد أول ذكر لمواصفات ذبيحة أمر بها الرب عندما أقام الرب مع إبراهيم ميثاقاً بعد أن [آمن (أولاً) بالرب فحسب له براً، وقال له: أنا الرب الذي أخرجك من أور الكلدانيين ليعطيك هذه الأرض لترثها؛ فقال (إبرام) أيها السيد الرب بماذا أعلم إني أرثها، فقال له (الله) خذ لي عجلة ثلثيه وعنزة ثلثيه وكبشاً ثلثياً ويمامة وحمامة، فأخذ هذه كلها وشقها من الوسط وجعل شق كل واحد مقابل صاحبه وأما الطير فلم يشقه.. فأخذها وقدمها ذبيحة للرب.. حيث قطع الرب مع إبرام ميثاقاً – عهداً בְּרִית] [24]، وهذه تعتبر ذبيحة عهد ميثاق لا ينفك، وهي أول ذبيحة يأمر بها الرب بمواصفات خاصة مع شقها من الوسط، كعلامة إبرام عهد مُلزم بالتنفيذ المؤكد من قِبل الله وحده فقط، لأن الله هو المسئول عن التنفيذ لأنه هو من جاز فيها وحده في النهاية، لذلك هي ليست تحالف، لأن التحالف يتم بين اثنين متساويين وقادر كل منهما على التعهد والتنفيذ، لكن الخليقة كلها لم ولن يوجد فيها من هو بقادر أن يصنع تحالف مع الله لأنه لن ينفذ بنود العهد أبداً، لأنه أكثر عُرضة للإخلال بشروط العهد، لأن آدم نفسه مع كل المجد الذي كان فيه لم يكن بقادر أن يحفظ مكانته وسقط، فكم تكون باقي البشرية التي عاشت في السقوط ولم تختبر ما كان فيه آدم من حالة مجد فائق بهي، لذلك فأننا نرى هنا ذبيحة عهد ميثاق قطعه الله وحده ولم يدع إبراهيم أن يجتاز معه وسط الذبائح.
    +* – طاعة الإيمان، الامتحان الكبير –* ​ ثم نقرأ عن أول مرة يطلب الله من إنسان أن يقدم له ذبيحة في تكوين 22، والعجيب أن الطلب فيه ما هو غريب عن الله الحي تماماً وهو ذبيحة بشرية، كما أنه لم يحدث قط أن يطلب الله ذبيحة بسفك دم بشري، لأنه يمقت كل تصرفات الأمم الوثنية الذين قدموا البشر ذبائح لآلهتهم [25] وبذلك جلبوا على أنفسهم غضب الله – لأن غضب الله مُعلن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم، الذين يحجزون الحق بالإثم[26] – فالله لا يُمكن أن يقبل تحت أي مبدأ أو حجه سفك دم إنسان، ولكن هناك قصد عميق من وراء هذا الطلب الذي يُعتبر غريب عن الله كُلياً!
   فكل الذبائح التي رأيناها سابقاً – عدا ذبيحة عهد الله مع إبراهيم – كان يُقدمها رجال الله باختيارهم الحُرّ، ويقدمونها من الحيوانات الطاهرة، وكان ذلك تعبيراً عن اعترافهم بفضل الله في وجودهم وحياتهم وخضوعهم وتعبُّدهم وشكرهم له بقلب يشعر بفضل الله وإحسانه.

   أما الآن يطلب الله من إبراهيم ذبيحة محرقة محدده الوصف: [خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه اسحق.. وأصعده محرقة] [27]، وطبعاً السبب واضح في بداية الكلام: [وحدث بعد هذه الأمور أن الله امتحن (נָסָהnasah بمعنى وضعه تحت الفحص) إبراهيم]، وحينما أطاع إبراهيم الله ونفذ ما طُلب منه [هناك ناداه ملاك الرب من السماء.. لا تمد يدك إلى الغلام.. فرفع إبراهيم عينية ونظر وإذا كبش وراءه ممسكاً في الغابة بقرنية، فذهب إبراهيم وأخذ الكبش وأصعده محرقة عوضاً عن ابنه] [28]، وبذلك تبرر إبراهيم بالإيمان [29] وتبرر أيضاً بالأعمال [30] التي أظهر بها صدق إيمانه بالله الحي، فالإيمان تُظهره أعمال الطاعة، لكن الأعمال لا تجلب إيمان بل تُظهر جهد الإنسان وكبرياء قلبه.
  *+ *بالإيمان قدم إبراهيم إسحق.. الذي قَبِلَ المواعيد وحيده.. إذ حسب أن الله قادر على الإقامة من الأموات أيضاً، الذين منهم أخذه أيضاً في مثال [31]
  *+ *أو: بالإيمان قدم إبراهيم ابنه الوحيد ذبيحة عندما امتحنه الله، قدمه وهو الذي أعطاه الله الوعد وقال له: بإسحق يكون لك نسل، معتبراً أو حسب (بالإيمان) أن الله قادر أن يُقيم من الأموات. لذلك عاد إليه ابنه إسحق وفي هذا رمز [32]​    وطبعاً ذلك كان رمزاً واضحاً كمثال حي لعمل الفداء الحقيقي والعظيم حين بذل الله الآب ابنه شخص ربنا يسوع الذي بذل نفسه – باختياره وسلطانة حسب التدبير – كفارة: 
  *+ *[الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه لإظهار بره، من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بإمهال الله [33]؛ وهو كفارة لخطايانا، ليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً [34] في هذه هي المحبة ليس إننا نحن أحببنا الله، بل أنه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا] [35]​    ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم: [هذه الحادثة ليست إلا رمزاً لذبيحة الصليب. ومن هُنا كانت كلمات الرب يسوع المسيح لليهود: إبراهيم أبوكم، أشتهى باشتياق شديد أن يرى يومي فرآه وغمره الفرح [36]. كيف استطاع أن يراه مع أنه سبق مجيء ابن الله بهذا القدر من القرون؟، لقد رآه في الظلال وفي الرمز، لأنه كما أن الكبش قُدِّم عِوضاً عن إسحق، هكذا الحمل الذي بلا عيب، الذبيحة الناطقة، قُدِّم عن حياة العالم كله. ولكن كان يلزم بالضرورة أن يُشار إلى الحقيقة بالرمز قبل ذلك بوقتٍ طويل] [37]
======================
 [1] (تكوين 4)
     [2] πλείονα θυσίαν - more excellent sacrifice
     [3] (عبرانيين 11: 4و6)
     [4] (دسقولية 33: 64)
     [5] (تكوين 8: 20و21)
     [6] (لاويين 1: 9)
     [7] (لاويين 1: 3و13)
     [8] (عبرانيين 11: 7)
     [9] (يونان 2: 5 و6 و9)
     [10] (تكوين 8: 21)
     [11] (أفسس 5: 2)
     [12] (عبرانيين 9: 14)
     [13] (رفع البخور – اعتراف الشعب)
     [14] (2كورنثوس 5: 17)
     [15] (يشوع 24: 2و3و14)
     [16] (مزمور137: 1 – 4) 
     [17] (تكوين 12: 4)
     [18] (عبرانيين 11: 8)
     [19] (نسبة لأصحاب الأرض الأصليين)
     [20] (تكوين 12: 8)
     [21] (تكوين 12: 8)
     [22] (تكوين 13: 4)
     [23] (تكوين 13: 8)
     [24] (أنظر تكوين 15: 9 – 18)
     [25] (هناك أدلة مادية قدمتها الحفريات وهي عبارة عن ألواح حجرية يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن ال 18 قبل الميلاد، ووجدت في مدينة ماري عند منتصف نهر الفرات وجاء فيها ذكر تقديم الذبائح البشرية للإله الملك Interpreter's Dictionary, vol. 4)
     [26] (رومية 1: 18)
     [27] (تكوين 22: 2)
     [28] (تكوين 22: 11 – 13)
     [29] (رومية 4: 3)
     [30] (يعقوب 2: 21)
     [31] (عبرانيين 11: 17 – 19)
     [32] (نفس الشاهد السابق حسب ترجمة الجامعة الأنطونية)
     [33] (رومية 3: 25)
     [34] (1يوحنا 2: 2)
     [35] (1يوحنا 4: 10)
     [36] (إبراهيم أبوكم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح – يوحنا 8: 56)
     [37] (للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفهم نقلاً عن شرح سفر التكوين – دير القديس أنبا مقار صفحة 287)​


----------



## aymonded (19 مايو 2020)

[FONT=&quot](4) *إسحق* –[FONT=&quot] يبدو أن لإسحق كان مذبح دائم في بئر سبع،​​​[FONT=&quot]يُقدم عليه ذبائح تعبيراً عن شكره وتعبده لله الذي قوَّاه وشدَّده مقابل مضايقات مقاوميه [FONT=&quot][1]، [/FONT][FONT=&quot][ثم صعد من هناك إلى بئر سبع. فظهر له الرب في تلك الليلة وقال أنا إله إبراهيم أبيك لا تخف لأني معك وأباركك وأكثر نسلك من أجل إبراهيم عبدي. *فبنى هناك مذبحاً ودعا باسم الرب* ونصب هناك خيمته وحفر هناك عبيد اسحق بئراً] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وبذلك قدَّم الحمد والشكر لله القدير الذي قواه وشدده مقابل ضيقات مقاوميه، وبسبب تأكيد الله على عهده ووعده لإبراهيم [أنا إله إبراهيم أبيك. لا تخف لأني معك وأباركك وأكثر نسلك من أجل إبراهيم عبدي]، ولنلاحظ أن بناء المذبح وتقديم الشكر والعرفان بالجميل يأتي بسبب عهد الله ومعاملته مع الإنسان بأمانة عدل المحبة الفائق [الله محبة][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً نجد أن الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر نوع الذبيحة التي قدمها إسحق لله، بل يتم استنتاج تقدمة ذبيحة – مع أنه غير معلوم نوعها – بسبب بناءه للمذبح، بل وقد تكون تقدمات من أي نوع.[/FONT]
===========================
 [FONT=&quot](5) *يعقوب* –[FONT=&quot] لو نظرنا في حياة يعقوب نجدها تتميز بكثرة بناء المذابح وتقديم الذبائح،[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فنجده عندما ظهر الله له في حلم ووعده بالبركة لهُ ولنسله كتجديد العهد الذي أعطاه لجده وأبيه: [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot][بكر في الصباح وأخذ الحجر الذي وضعه تحت رأسه وأقامه (نصبَهُ) عموداً وصب زيتاً على رأسه (ليكرسه للرب)، وسمى ذلك الموضع بيت إيل] [FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وبعد أن قطع عهد سلام مع خاله لابان: [ذبح ذبيحة، ودعا إخوته ليأكلوا طعاماً] [FONT=&quot][4]؛ كما أقام مذبحاً في شكيم [وأقام هناك مذبحاً ودعا إياه (باسم) إيل إله إسرائيل][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT].[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وعندما عاد إلى بيت إيل: [بنى هناك مذبحاً] [FONT=&quot][6]، وعندما وصل لبئر سبع، في طريقة إلى مصر [ذبح ذبائح لإله أبيه وإسحق] [FONT=&quot][7][/FONT] ملتمساً الإرشاد والمشورة الإلهية، لذلك سمع صوت الله في رؤيا الليل: [يعقوب، يعقوب.. أنا الله إله أبيك، لا تخف من النزول إلى مصر، لأني أجعلك أُمة عظيمة هناك: أنا أنزل معك إلى مصر وأنا أُصعدك أيضاً] [FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
===========================
         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رعاة أبيمالك الذين نازعوه على كل بئر يحفرها)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (تكوين 26: 25)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (تكوين 28: 18و19)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (تكوين 31: 54)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5] [FONT=&quot](تكوين 33: 20)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](تكوين 35: 7)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](تكوين 46: 1)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](تكوين 46: 2-4)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (19 مايو 2020)

[FONT=&quot](6) *الفصح **[FONT=&quot]פֶּסַח*​[FONT=&quot] (يوم القضاء والدينونة وانتهاء العبودية والدخول لعهد الحرية بدم الحمل) - *بنو إسرائيل في مصر تحت المذلة وقسوة العبودية* ​​​    [FONT=&quot]بلا أدنى شك قد شاهد بني إسرائيل المصريين يقدمون الذبائح لآلهتهم، فعندما طلب موسى من فرعون أن يُطلق الشعب ليعيدوا في البرية [ونذبح للرب إلهنا] [FONT=&quot][1]، لم يتعجب أو يندهش فرعون عندما سمع عن الذبائح، بل سأل موسى مباشرة [من هم الذين يذهبون؟] [FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]؛ ولما أراد فرعون أن تبقى الغنم والبقر، قال له موسى: [لا يبقى ظلف، لأننا منها نأخذ لعبادة الرب إلهنا] [FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
  *+ *[FONT=&quot]وطبعاً لا يُخفى عنا المغزى الروحي لبنيان حياتنا حينما نخرج من عالم العبودية لحرية مجد أولاد الله، فأننا لا نبقي شيئاً في أرض العبودية حتى لا يجعلنا نذكرها مرة أخرى أو يكون فيها ما يشغلنا، لأننا لا نترك شيئاً ورائنا ليشدنا للخلف لنعود للمذلة مرة أخرى: فقال له يسوع ليس أحد يضع يده على المحراث وينظر إلى الوراء يصلح لملكوت الله. [FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وبعد ذلك – وفي آخر الضربات – ذبحوا *الفصح **[FONT=&quot]פֶּסַח[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]، حسب أمر الرب: [/FONT][/FONT]
  *+ *[FONT=&quot][وكلَّم الرب [FONT=&quot]– يهوه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]יְהוה[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – [/FONT][FONT=&quot]موسى وهرون في [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]رض مصر قائلاً: هذا الشهر يكون لكم رأس الشهور، هو لكم أول شهور السنة. كلما كل جماعة إسرائيل قائلين في العاشر من هذا الشهر يأخذون لهم كل واحد شاة بحسب بيوت الآباء شاة للبيت [/FONT][FONT=&quot](لكل بيت)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. وإن كان البيت صغيراً عن أن يكون كفوا لشاة [/FONT][FONT=&quot](أو أقل من أن يقدروا على أكل شاه) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يأخذ هو وجاره القريب من بيته بحسب عدد النفوس كل واحد على حسب أكله تحسبون للشاة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (فليُشارك فيه جاره القريب من منزله حتى يجتمع عليه عدد من النفوس يكفي لأكل خروف كامل)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. تكون لكم شاة صحيحة ذكراً ابن سنة تأخذونه من الخرفان أو من المواعز. ويكون عندكم تحت الحفظ إلى اليوم الرابع عشر من هذا الشهر ثم يذبحه كل جمهور جماعة إسرائيل في العشية. ويأخذون من الدم ويجعلونه على القائمتين العتبة العليا في البيوت التي يأكلونه فيها. ويأكلون اللحم تلك الليلة مشوياً بالنار مع فطير على أعشاب مرة يأكلونه. لا تأكلوا منه نيئاً أو طبيخاً مطبوخاً بالماء بل مشوياً بالنار، رأسه مع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كارع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ِه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وجوفه. ولا تبقوا منه إلى الصباح[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]والباقي منه إلى الصباح تحرقونه بالنار. وهكذا تأكلونه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]حقاؤكم مشدودة وأحذيتكم في أرجلكم وعصيكم في أيديكم وتأكلونه بعجلة (مسرعين) هو فصح للرب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]] [FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وبعد ذلك ذبحوا الفصح – حسب أمر الرب – ورشوا الدم على القائمتين والعتبة العُليا، فعبر الملاك المهلك عنهم حسب وعد الرب: [فأرى الدم وأعبر عنكم] [FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]كلمة " فصح **[FONT=&quot]פֶּסַח[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] بيسخ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]pesach[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، وباليونانية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]πασχα[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] (بصخة) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Passover[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]،[/FONT][FONT=&quot] معناها عبور أو تجاوز، ومعناها الذي نستشفه من كلام الله حسب قصده من هذه الكلمة ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]هو *فصح* للرب[/FONT][FONT=&quot])،[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بمعنى أنه ليس مجرد وليمة عادية طبيعية للأكل والشرب لأجل حاجة الجسد، يشترك في أكلها مقدموها، ولكن هذا الحمل المذبوح [يخص الرب] الذي سيجتاز في أرض مصر تلك الليلة، ويضرب كل بكر فيها من الناس والبهائم؛ ودم هذا الحمل (فصح الرب) المرشوش على بيوت بني إسرائيل هو العلامة التي يراها الرب في اجتيازه [FONT=&quot](اجتياز دينونة وحكم الموت) ​[FONT=&quot]فيعبر عنهم ويُخلّصهم من ضربة الهلاك والموت. فهو عبور أو فصح للرب الذي نجاهم من الموت وصار سبب حريتهم، [لأن الذي ينفذ فيه حكم الموت لا يموت مرة أخرى، لأن الدم يعبر عن الحياة وسفكه يعتبر موت حتمي: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً تَأَلَّمَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ الْخَطَايَا، الْبَارُّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَثَمَةِ، لِكَيْ يُقَرِّبَنَا إِلَى اللهِ، مُمَاتاً فِي الْجَسَدِ وَلَكِنْ مُحْيىً فِي الرُّوحِ؛ عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ بَعْدَمَا أُقِيمَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ لاَ يَمُوتُ أَيْضاً. لاَ يَسُودُ عَلَيْهِ الْمَوْتُ بَعْدُ – 1بطرس 3: 18؛ رومية 6: 9][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ومن هنا نجد أن لهذا الفصح مكانة خاصة جداً في الكتاب المقدس، بكونه عبور واجتياز الموت، أي عبور من الحياة القديمة للحياة الجديدة، لذلك نجد أن اليهود يحتفلون بهذا العيد تذكاراً خالداً لهم، يعيدونه في كل الأجيال عيداً للرب وفريضة أبدية لتذكار خلاص الشعب من العبودية في أرض مصر، وهذا هو أول ذِكر لأول عيد يفرضه الرب للاحتفال به فريضة أبدية، لأنه عيد الحرية، وهذا العيد ليس بالعيد العادي بل رأس السنة الجديدة التي يختلف تحديدها عن تحديد العالم كله واحتفاله ببدء سنته الجديدة، لأن فيه تطلع إلى الخلاص على يد المسيا الآتي الذي يصنع عهد حرية حقيقي وأبدي، وهذا ما قاله الرب يسوع فصحنا الحقيقي: [[FONT=&quot]فأن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً[/FONT][FONT=&quot]][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فتحديد السنة هو تحديد بأمر إلهي باعتبار أن خلاص الإنسان بداية لتاريخه الجديد، لأن حياة الإنسان ليس لها وجود حقيقي إلا بخلاصه من موت الخطية وتحرره من مذلة إبليس الذي تسلط بالظلمة على النفس وذلك بتوسط دم حمل الله رافع خطية العالم [الله الذي هو غني في الرحمة، من أجل محبته الكثيرة التي أحبنا بها، ونحن أموات بالخطايا أحيانا مع المسيح (بقيامته).. لأننا نحن عمله، مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فأعدها لنا لكي نسلك فيها] [FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ويشرح القديس أغسطينوس كلمة (فصح – بصخة) رابطاً بينها وبين حمل الله الذي أنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة وسيادة الموت وعَبر بنا إلى سلطان النور وقوة الحياة لملكوت مجد لا يزول، فيقول: [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]["بصخة" – ليست كما يظن البعض – أنها كلمة يونانية الأصل، ولكنها كلمة عبرية، ومع ذلك فإنه يوجد توافق شديد في معنى هذه الكلمة في كلتا اللغتين. فمن حيث الكلمة اليونانية [FONT=&quot]παθεν[/FONT][FONT=&quot] التي تعني: "يتألم"، فقد اعتقدوا أن كلمة "بصخة" تعني "التألم"، كما لو كان الاسم قد أُشتق من الفعل يتألم. ولكن الكلمة في لغتها الأصلية – أي العبرية – بصخة تعني العبور، لأن شعب الله كان قد احتفل بالبصخة للمرة الأولى عندما عبروا البحر الأحمر في هروبهم من مصر. والآن تم الرمز النبوي وصار حقيقة عندما سيق المسيح كحمل إلى الذبح، حتى بدمه المرشوش على قوائم أبوابنا، أي بإشارة صليبه المرسوم على جباهنا يمكننا أن ننجو من الهلاك الذي ينتظره هذا العالم، مثل إسرائيل بنجاته من عبودية المصريين وإهلاكهم. وأصح عبور نعمله هو حينما نعبر من تبعية الشيطان إلى المسيح، ومن هذا العالم غير المستقر إلى ملكوته الثابت إلى الأبد. وهكذا فإننا بكل تأكيد يستحيل علينا أن نعبر إلى الله الدائم إلى الأبد ما لم نترك هذا العالم الزائل[FONT=&quot][9][/FONT].[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]والرسول في تمجيده لله من أجل هذه النعمة التي أنعم بها علينا يقول: "الذي أنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة، ونقلنا إلى ملكوت ابن محبته" (كولوسي 1: 13) [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]هذا الاسم "بصخة" الذي تكلمت عنه، يُطلق عليه باللاتينية [FONT=&quot]Transitus[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أي عبور، ويفسره لنا الإنجيلي المبارك (يوحنا) عندما يقول: "أما يسوع قبل عيد الفصح، وهو عالم أن ساعته قد جاءت لينتقل من هذا العالم (بصخة) إلى الآب" (يوحنا 13: 1). وترون هذا أننا أمام بصخة وعبور (ينتقل). فمن أين وإلى أين نعبر؟ - من هذا العالم إلى الآب. وهكذا أُعطي الرجاء للأعضاء في رأسهم (أي المسيح رأس الكنيسة) أنهم بدون أدنى شك سوف يتبعون ذاك الذي عبر أمامهم.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وماذا عن غير المؤمنين الذين انفصلوا تماماً عن هذا الرأس وأعضائه؟ ألا يعبروا هم أيضاً، نظراً إلى أنهم لن يبقوا هنا دائماً؟[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]إنه من الواضح أنهم سيعبرون، ولكن هناك عبور من العالم، وعبور آخر مع العالم؛ فالعبور إلى الآب شيء، والعبور إلى العدو شيء آخر. فالمصريون أيضاً عبروا، ولكنهم لم يعبروا البحر إلى المملكة؛ بل عبروا في البحر للهلاك] [FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ويقول الشهيد يوستين (165م): [إن الذين خلصوا من شعب إسرائيل في مصر إنما خلصوا بدم الفصح الذي مسحوا به قوائم أبوابهم وأعتابهم، لأن الفصح كان المسيح الذي ذُبح فيما بعد! فكما أن دم الفصح خلَّص الذين كانوا في مصر، هكذا دم المسيح يحفظ من الموت الذين يؤمنون به. ولكن هل هذا يعني أنه إذا لم تكن هذه العلامة موجودة على الأبواب كان الله يُخطئ في معرفة (الذين له)؟ كلا، ولكن هذه العلامة كانت استعلاناً مسبقاً عن الخلاص الذي سيتم بدم المسيح الذي به يخلّص جميع الخطاة في كل الأمم عندما يتقبلون الصفح عن خطاياهم ولا يعودون يخطئون] [FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ويؤكد القديس هيبوليتس (235م) نفس هذا المفهوم قائلاً: [إن الدم عندما مُسح به كعلامة صار هو السرّ القائم في ختم دم المسيح. نعم إن هذه العلامة لم تكن هي ذات الحقيقة بعد ولكنها مثال للحقيقة الآتية: أن كل الذين يأخذون هذا الدم ينطبع على نفوسهم، كما حدق وانطبع على بيوت اليهود عندما مُسحوا به كأمر الناموس، فكل الذين (أخذوا هذه المسحة) يعبر عنهم الهلاك.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فالدم كعلامة هو الخلاص، كما كانت على البيوت كذلك على النفوس، لأن النفوس بالإيمان وبالروح القدس ما هي إلاَّ بيوت (هياكل) مقدسة. هذا هو سرّ البصخة العامة (العبور) للعالم كله] [FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][/FONT]
============================
         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (خروج 5: 1-3؛ 7: 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (خروج 10: 8)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (خروج 10: 26)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (لوقا 9: 62)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (خروج12: 1 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]–[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 11)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](خروج12: 13)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 8: 36)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](أفسس 2: 4 و5 و10)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][9] [FONT=&quot]كما ترك شعب إسرائيل مصر خلفهم وعبروا البحر إلى البرية[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](On the Gospel of St. John, Tractate LV)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][11] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](أنظر شرح سفر الخروج – دير القديس أنبا مقار ص 238)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][12] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](أنظر شرح سفر الخروج – دير القديس أنبا مقار ص 239)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (19 مايو 2020)

[FONT=&quot](7) *ذبيحة الشكر وتمجيد الله* [FONT=&quot]– *يثرون* المدعو رعوئيل أي صديق إيل (صديق الله) – وهو كاهن مديان وحمى موسى وكان يعبد الله الحقيقي إله إبراهيم،​[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فقد وصلت إليه أنباء انتصار شعب إسرائيل بيد الله القوية: [فسمع يثرون كاهن مديان، حمو موسى، كل ما صنع الله إلى موسى وإلى إسرائيل شعبه، أن الرب أخرج إسرائيل من مصر] [FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]و[قص موسى على حميه كل ما صنع الرب بفرعون والمصريين من أجل إسرائيل، وكل المشقة التي أصابتهم في الطريق فخلصهم الرب. *ففرح* [FONT=&quot]חָדָה[/FONT][FONT=&quot](ابتهج وارتاح) يثرون بجميع الخير الذي صنعه إلى إسرائيل الرب الذي أنقذه من أيدي المصريين. وقال يثرون: مبارك الرب الذي أنقذكم من أيدي المصريين ومن يد فرعون، الذي أنقذ الشعب من تحت أيدي المصريين. الآن علمتُ أن الرب أعظم من جميع الآلهة، لأنه في الشيء الذي بغوا به كان عليهم. فأخذ يثرون حمو موسى محرقة وذبائح لله، وجاء هارون وجميع شيوخ إسرائيل ليأكلوا طعاماً مع حمى موسى أمام الله – "فإذا كنتم تأكلون أو تشربون أو تفعلون شيئاً فافعلوا كل شيء لمجد الله" [FONT=&quot][2][/FONT] ] [FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فنجد هنا ترتيب ذبائحي يخص الشكر: [فرح ابتهج وارتاح – بارك الله – أخذ محرقة وذبائح لله] وهذا هو طبيعة الفرح والبهجة بالرب المُخلِّص، لأنه فعل مقدم من الإنسان بدون قانون ولا حتى أمر إلهي لكنه ذبيحة النفس الفرحة بالرب إلهها التي ارتاحت بسبب عمله، فذبيحة يثرون كانت *لتمجيد* الله على خلاصه العظيم مع شعبه المختار، *وتقدمة* شكر وتسبيح من أجل الإنقاذ من الأعداء ومن كل الشدائد والضيقات التي أجتازها إسرائيل وخرجوا منها ظافرين.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot][إليك يا رب أرفع نفسي. يا إلهي عليك توكلت فلا تدعني أخزى، لا تشمت بي أعدائي. أيضاً كل منتظريك لا يخزوا، ليخز الغادرون بلا سبب. طرقك يا رب عرفني سبلك علمني. دربني في حقك وعلمني لأنك أنت إله خلاصي إياك انتظرت اليوم كله. أذكر مراحمك يا رب وإحساناتك لأنها منذ الازل هي. لا تذكر خطايا صباي ولا معاصي، كرحمتك أذكرني أنت من أجل جودك يا رب. الرب صالح ومستقيم لذلك يُعلِّم الخطاة الطريق. يدرب الودعاء في الحق ويعلم الودعاء طرقه. كل سبل الرب رحمة وحق لحافظي عهده وشهاداته. من أجل اسمك يا رب أغفر إثمي لأنه عظيم. من هو الإنسان الخائف الرب يعلمه طريقاً، يختاره. نفسه في الخير تبيت ونسله يرث الأرض. سرّ الرب لخائفيه وعهده لتعليمهم. عيناي دائما إلى الرب لأنه هو يخرج رجلي من الشبكة. التفت إليَّ وارحمني لأني وحد (منفرد) ومسكين أنا. أفرج ضيقات قلبي، من شدائدي أخرجني. أنظر إلى ذُلي وتعبي واغفر جميع خطاياي. أنظر إلى أعدائي لأنهم قد كثروا وبغضاً ظلماً أبغضوني. احفظ نفسي وأنقذني، لا أخزى لأني عليك توكلت. يحفظني الكمال والاستقامة لأني انتظرتك. يا الله أفدي إسرائيل من كل ضيقاته] [FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT]
   =====================
 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (خروج 18: 1)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](1كو10: 31)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](أنظر خروج 18: 2 – 12)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مزمور 25)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (19 مايو 2020)

*[ب – الحقبـــة الموسويـــة]*​ *(1) ذبيحة العهد*: أولاً يلزمنا أن نعرف ما معنى كلمة عهد، فكلمة عهد في العبرية בְּרית – بريث: معاهدة، اتفاقية، ميثاق؛ أما في اليونانية διαθήκη – diatheke وتعني عهد، وصية، وتُشير إلى قرار يتعذر تغييره، لا يمكن ومستحيل تبديله أو إلغاؤه أو التراجع عنه مهما ما حدث.
 ونلاحظ أن في اتفاقية العهد يوجد شريكان يقبلان عهوداً إلزامية، وهناك مادة التوثيق التي تُحفظ لقراءتها وتنفيذ بنودها بدقة أو حرفياً، وفيها شهود عيان ختموا ومضوا على بنود هذا العهد، ومن المستحيل العهد ينحل تحت أي سبب أو بند، فالعهد قانوني مُلزم، ومن خالفه يموت، وذلك ما نراه في البركات واللعنات بالنسبة لحفظ العهد أو كسره.
 عموماً كانت خدمة موسى النبي الأساسية هي إقامة العهد بين إسرائيل والله، وقد تم هذا عند جبل سيناء. وأساس هذا العهد هو *الطاعة*. وقد جاءت الشرائع تؤيد هذا، وتعلن أنه لا قيمة لتقديم الذبائح بدون طاعة – كما سنشرح فيما بعد [1]، لذلك يقول الرب لهم على فم أرميا النبي: [لأني لم أكلم آباءكم ولا أوصيتهم يوم أخرجتهم من أرض مصر من جهة محرقة وذبيحة، بل إنما أوصيتهم بهذا الأمر قائلاً: *أسمعوا** صوتي* فأكون لكم إلهاً وأنتم تكونون لي شعباً] [2]
+ وبالطبع هنا واضح شرط أن يكون الله إله إسرائيل وأن يكونوا له شعباً: وهو [*الطاعة*] +​ وهذا هو البند الرئيسي في المعاهدة أو العهد الذي أقامه الله مع إسرائيل، فهذا ما نراه حدث، فقد [جـاء موسى وأخبر الشعب بجميع كلام الرب (يهوه) وأحكامه]، *ووافق* عليها جميع الشعب فأجاب جميع الشعب بصوتٍ واحد: [كل ما تكلم به الرب (يهوه) نعمل بـه = آمين]، فكتب موسى جميع الأقوال (كلام الرب يهوه): [فبكر في الصباح وبنى مذبحاً في أسفل الجبل، ورفع أثنى عشر عموداً (كشاهد) بعدد أسباط بني إسرائيل، وأرسل فتيان (شبان) بني إسرائيل فأصعدوا محرقات (للدلالة على توثيق ما تعهدوا به وهو الطاعة) وذبحوا ذبائح سلامة للرب من الثيران. فأخذ موسى نصف الدم ووضعه في الطسوس، ونصف الدم رشه على المذبح. وأخذ كتاب العهد وقرأ في مسامع الشعب. فقالوا: كل ما تكلم به الرب نفعل (نعمله) ونسمع لهُ. وأخذ موسى الدم ورش على الشعب وقال: هوذا *دم* *العهد* الذي قطعه الرب معكم على جميـع هذه الأقوال][3]

وواضح جداً من هذه الفقرة *معنى العهد وإلزام الطاعة* الذي التزم به الشعب كله بلا استثناء، وقد أُقيم هذا العهد على دم توثيقاً له كختم لا ينحل، فالدم يحمل قوة الحياة، وهو كالحياة يخص الله وحده، ولذلك حرم الله بشدة سفك دم الإنسان [4]، حتى دم الذبائح لا يُمسح بل كان يُرش على المذبح، كما كان مُحرماً شرب الدم أو أكل ذبائح مخنوقة ودمها فيها [لحماً بحياته دمه لا تأكلوه، وأطلب أنا دمكم لأنفسكم فقط.. سافك دم الإنسان بالإنسان يُسفك دمه (قضائياً أي في محاكمة عادلة بحكم قاضي)، لأن الله على صورته عمل الإنسان] [5]. ولنا أن نربط بين هذا وبين قرار مجمع أورشليم للرسل الذين أرسلوه للمؤمنين من الأمم بأن: [يمتنعوا عن نجاسات الأصنام، والزنى، والمخنوق، والدم][6].

أما بالنسبة لاستخدام الدم في توثيق عهد، فلم يوجد في أي موضع آخر في العهد القديم سوى هذا الموضع، ثم في العهد الجديد في قول الرب يسوع المسيح ليلة العشاء الأخير، وهو يُقدم الكأس لتلاميذه قائلاً لهم: [أشربوا منها كلكم، لأن هذا هو دمي الذي *للعهد الجديد* الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا] [7]

عموماً رش الدم الحامل قوة الحياة، القصد منه *توثيق وتكريس وتقديس* العلاقة بين طرفي العهد. فمن خلال مشاركة الله مع إسرائيل في رش الدم الذي يُمثل الحياة، على كل من طرفي العهد (المذبح لله، وعلى الشعب) يتم الارتباط السري بينهما وترتفع حياة الإنسان نحو بُعداً جديداً من العلاقة الوثيقة مع الله، لأنهم مربوطين برباط دم الصلح وإقامة عهد مقدس جداً مع الرب إلههم.

 ونجد أن بعد *إبرام العهد والموافقة عليه بالطاعة وتوثيقه بالدم* *تراءى* الرب يهوه بمجده أمام الجماعة المختارة – حسب الأمر الذي أعطاه لموسى في خروج 24: 1، (ثم صعد موسى وهارون وناداب وأبيهو وسبعون من شيوخ إسرائيل) [8]، [فرأوا الله، وأكلوا وشربوا] [9]، وهذه هي وليمة إبرام العهد، لأن ذبائح السلامة قُدمت مع ذبيحة العهد، وذبائح السلامة تستلزم الاشتراك في الأكل منها بفرح وابتهاج أمام الرب، وذلك حسب ما أوصى الله موسى في التثنية: [وتذبح ذبائح سلامة، وتأكل هناك وتفرح *أمام* الرب إلهك] [10]، لأن ذبيحة السلامة تُقدم لأجل الشكر على احسانات الرب التي لا تُحصى [11]، وأهمها الصلح والسلام الذي صنعه الرب مع شعبه بقبوله الدم المسفوك عن خطاياهم ورضاه بأن يرتبط معهم بعهد مقدس، ويصير لهم إلهاً وهم يصيرون له شعباً.
===========================
 [1] (أنظر 1صم 15: 22)
     [2] (إرميا 7: 21 – 22)
     [3] (خروج 24: 3 – 8)
     [4] (أنظر لاويين 3: 17، 7: 26، 17: 10 و11.. الخ)
     [5] (تكوين 9: 4 – 6)
     [6] (أعمال 15: 20)
     [7] (متى 26: 27و28)
     [8] (خروج 24: 9)
     [9] (خروج 24: 11)
     [10] (تثنية 27: 7)
     [11] (لاويين 7: 11و12)​


----------



## aymonded (19 مايو 2020)

* (2) الذبائح في خيمة الشهادة*: 
​لقد أمر الرب موسى بإقامة خيمة الشهادة (לְאֹ֖הֶל הָעֵדֻ֑ת) في البرية لتصير مركز العبادة لكل الشعب، لتكون هي المقدس ومكان سكنى الله ومقرّ لقاؤه الخاص، أي مكان حلول الرب ليتجلى وسط إسرائيل ليقيم علاقة شركة مع شعبه الذي أفرزه من كل الشعوب وصنع معه عهداً لا ينحل أو ينفك أبد الدهر، إلا لو تخلوا هم عنه بالعصيان (كما سبق ورأينا في ذبيحة العهد) فخيمة الشهادة هي البيت، بيت الرب: [فيصنعون لي مَقْدِساً (مسكناً مقدساً) لأسكن في وسطهم][1]؛ وكانت قيمة وعظمة وسرّ خيمة الشهادة (أي مسكن أو بيت يهوه وسط شعبه) في: مجد حضور الله المهوب المخوف المملوء مجداً، وسبب تقديس الأمة كلها، لأن بسبب مجد حضور الرب وسط الجماعة، صارت هي الأمة المقدسة [والآن أن سمعتم كلامي وحفظتم عهدي، فأنكم تكونون شعبي الخاص بين جميع الشعوب.. وأنتم تكونون لي مملكة كهنة وأمه مقدسة] [2]

عموماً نجد بعد أن أعطى الله مواصفات الخيمة [3] وطريقة تصنيعها لموسى، أُقيمت الخيمة في اليوم الأول من الشهر الأول من السنة الثانية لخروج بني إسرائيل من مصر، بحسب كل ما أمر به الرب (يهوه) موسى مما أدى مباشرة إلى سكناه هناك في شكل سحابة مجد عظيمة: [وضع مذبح المحرقة عند باب خيمة الاجتماع وأصعد عليه المحرقة والتقدمة، كما أمر الرب موسى.. ثم غطت السحابة خيمة الاجتماع وملأ بهاء (مجد) الرب (يهوه) المسكن] [4]

وحضور الله بشكل مرئي بهذا المجد العظيم في النهار وبشكل نار في المساء [5]، يتطلب قداسة الشعب وطهارته ورفع الخطية ومحو الشرّ من قلوبهم ووسطهم، لكي يؤهلوا لحلوله الخاص وحضوره الدائم وسطهم ويقدروا على الاقتراب منه والشركة معه، لذلك ينبغي أن يحافظوا على طهارتهم ويكونوا قديسين: إني أنا الرب (يهوه) إلهكم فتتقدسون وتكونون قديسين (فتقدسوا وكونوا قديسين) لأني أنا قدوس ولا تنجسوا أنفسكم.. إني أنا الرب الذي أصعدكم من أرض مصر ليكون لكم إلهاً (لأكون إلهاً لكم) فتكونون قديسين لأني أنا قدوس. [6]
ومن أجل ذلك [دعا الرب (يهوه) موسى وكلمه من خيمة الاجتماع] [7] وأعطاه تعليمات مفصلة ودقيقة بخصوص الذبائح المختلفة التي يجب تقديمها للرب في الخيمة وكانت للتكفير عن نفوسهم [لأن نفس الجسد هي في الدم، فأنا أعطيتكم إياه (جعلته لكم) على المذبح للتكفير عن نفوسكم. لأن الدم يُكفَّر به عن النفس] [8]

والذبائح الرئيسية التي أمر بها الرب موسى هي بحسب ترتيبها الإلهي، *تبدأ* بما يختص بمجد الله ومتطلباته الخاصة من الشعب من جهة الطاعة ليستمر لهم إلهاً، *وتنتهي* بحاجة الإنسان من التقديس والطهارة ليؤهل للتقرُّب من الله القدوس، لذلك تبدأ بذبيحة المحرقة وتنتهي بذبيحة الإثم [9]؛ وهذا ما سوف نراه بتدقيق وتفاصيل شديدة من خلال بحثنا فيما بعد.

ولنلاحظبالطبع، أن العهد القديم تمهيد وإشارة للعهد الجديد الذي صنع بدم ابنالله الحي، فكم تكون قداستنا ولقاؤنا معه في سر تجسده العظيم وصليبهالمُحيي، لأنه بذبيحة نفسه صار لنا قداسة وطهارة: [الآن قد أُظهر مرة عندانقضاء الدهور ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه] [10]

ولنا أن نعلم أنه من المستحيل على الإطلاقعلىمستوى العهدين (القديم والجديد)أن يقترب أحدمن الله بطبع غريب عنه (طبع الظلمة) ليدخل في شركة معه، والظُلمة هي الشر والفساد [ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ»[11]]،لأنالله مطلق القداسة ولا يتعامل مع شبه شرّ، فكمينبغي أن نكون مؤهلينللاقتراب منه بتوبة صادقة، لذلك دعانا للمجد والفضيلة للقداسة: 
*+ *[كما أن قدرته الإلهية قد وهبت لنا كل ما هو للحياة والتقوى بمعرفة الذيدعانا بالمجد والفضيلة [12] كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيسالعالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة[13]؛ فلستمإذاً بعد غرباء ونزلاً، بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله [14]؛ وأما الزنى وكل نجاسة أو طمع فلا يسم بينكم كما يليق بقديسين [15]؛ بل نظير القدوس الذي دعاكم كونوا أنتم أيضاً قديسين في كلسيرة، لأنه مكتوب كونوا قديسين لأني أنا قدوس [16]]​وذلك بغرض أن نقرب إليه ويكون لنا شركه معهفي النور، لذلكنسمع القديس يوحنا الرسول ينبهنا وينذرنا قائلاً: [وهذا هو الخبر الذي سمعناه منه ونخبركم به أن اللهنور وليس فيه ظلمةالبتة. إن قلنا إن لنا شركة معه وسلكنا في الظلمةنكذب ولسنا نعمل الحق، ولكن أن سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور فلناشركة بعضنا مع بعض ودميسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية، أن قلنا انهليس لنا خطية نضل أنفسناوليس الحق فينا. أن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لناخطايانا ويُطهرنا من كل إثم] [17]
======================
[1] (خروج 25: 8)
[2] (الترجمة العبرية - خروج 19: 5 و6)
[3] (في خروج من الإصحاح 25 إلى الإصحاح 39)
[4] (أنظر خروج 40: 29 – 34)
[5] (أنظر خروج 40: 34 – 38؛ لاويين 9: 22 – 24؛ لاويين 16: 2؛ عدد 9: 15 – 23)
[6] (لاويين 11: 44 - 45)
[7] (لاويين 1: 1)
[8] (لاويين 17: 11)
[9] (أنظر لاويين 1: 1 إلى لاويين 6: 7)
[10] (عبرانيين 9: 26)
[11] (يوحنا 8: 12)
[12] (2بطرس 1: 3)
[13] (أفسس 1: 4)
[14] (أفسس 2: 19)
[15] (أفسس 5: 3)
[16] (1بطرس 1: 15؛ 16)
[17] (رسالة يوحناالأولى 1: 5 – 9)​


----------



## aymonded (19 مايو 2020)

*[جـ – عصر القضاة والملوك]*​   [فصعد جميع بنو إسرائيل وكل الشعب وجاءوا إلى بيت إيل وبكوا وجلسوا هناك أمام الرب وصاموا ذلك اليوم إلى المساء واصعدوا محرقات وذبائح سلامة أمام الرب] [1]
   [في ذلك اليوم قدس الملك وَسَط الدار التي أمام بيت الرب. لأنه قَرَّبَ هُناك المحرقات والتقدمات وشحم ذبائح السلامة لأن مذبح النحاس الذي أمام الرب كان صغيراً عن أن يسع المحرقات والتقدمات وشحم ذبائح السلامة] [2]
===================
 *[د – عصر ما بعد السبي]*​   [ولما استهل الشهر السابع وبنو إسرائيل في مدنهم اجتمع الشعب كرجلٌ واحد إلى أورشليم وقام يشوع بن يوصاداق وإخوته الكهنة وزربابل بن شالتئيل وإخوته وبنوا مذبح إله إسرائيل ليصعدوا عليه محرقات كما هو مكتوب في شريعة موسى رجل الله، وأقاموا المذبح في مكانه.. واصعدوا عليه محرقات للرب. محرقات الصباح والمساء وحفظوا عيد المظال كما هو مكتوب، ومحرقة يوم فيوم بالعدد كالمرسوم أمر اليوم بيومه وبعد ذلك المحرقة الدائمة.. ولجميع مواسم الرب المقدسة.. ابتدأ من اليوم الأول من الشهر السابع يصعدون محرقات للرب وهيكل الرب لم يكن قد تأسس] [3]
===========================
 + عموماً *نجد من كل ما سبق*​أن الذبائح – بشكل عام – تُضفي على حياة الفرد والجماعة إيقاعاً خاصاً، ونجد أن أيوب على المستوى الشخصي، كان يقدم باستمرار ذبائح عن أولاده قائلاً: ربما أخطأ بنيَّ وجدفوا على الله في قلوبهم. هكذا كان أيوب يفعل كل الأيام. [4]؛ وكان غرضه هو التكفير عن أي خطية محتملة، وهنا تظهر التقوى الشخصية والحفاظ على الأسرة في مخافة الله.
   ونجد أيضاً أمر الرب لأصدقائه في تقديم محرقات: [الرب قال لأَلِفَازَ التيماني: قد احتمى غضبي عليك وعلى كِلا صاحبيك لأنكم لم تقولوا فيَّ الصواب كعبدي أيوب، والآن فخذوا لأنفسكم سبعة ثيران وسبعة كباش واذهبوا إلى عبدي أيوب واصعدوا محرقة لأجل أنفسكم وعبدي أيوب يُصلي من أجلكم.. وذهب أليفاز التيماني وَبِلدد الشوحي وَصُوفَرُ النعماني وفعلوا كما قال الرب لهم] [5]
   وطبعاً نُلاحظ منذ أيام إبراهيم قصة ملكي صادق الغريبة الذي ظهر فجأة ولا نعلم عنه شيئاً من جهة نسبه وميلاده ويوم مماته [وملكي صادق ملك شاليم أخرج خُبزاً وخمراً وكان كاهناً لله العلي] [6]، حيث يعرض التقليد وليمة ذبائحيه، ونشاط ليتورچي [فأخذ يثرون حمو موسى محرقة وذبائح لله وجاء هارون وجميع شيوخ إسرائيل ليأكلوا طعاماً مع حمى موسى أمام الله] [7]

   ونجد عموماً خارج شعب الله المختار، أن الذبيحة تُعبِّر عن التقوى الشخصية والجماعية، ونجد هذا في سفر يونان حينما تكلم برسالة الله للتوبة لشعب نينوى: [فخاف الرجال من الرب خوفاً عظيماً وذبحوا ذبيحة للرب ونذروا نذوراً] [8]

   ومن كل ذلك نجد أن كل كتبة العهد القديم، عندما يرسمون، بخطوط عريضة لوحة التاريخ، لا يتصورون حياة دينية بدون ذبيحة، وبالطبع العهد الجديد سيُحدد هذا الإحساس بدقة ويقره بصورة فريدة لأن ذبيحة العهد الجديد تتفوق وتتمايز لأنها ذبيحة حمل الله الحقيقي رافع خطية العالم.
============
         [1] (قضاة 20: 26)
     [2] (1ملوك 8: 64)
     [3] (عزرا 3: 1 – 6)
     [4] (أيوب 1: 5)
     [5] (أنظر أيوب 42: 7 -9)
     [6] (تكوين 14: 18)
     [7] (خروج 18: 12)
     [8] (يونان 1: 16)​


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*رابعاً**: مصدر تشريع الذبائـــــــــــح باختصار*​ وعلمهم *الفرائض* *والشرائع* *תּוֹרָה* وعرفهم الطريق الذي يسلكونه والعمل الذي يعملونه (ما يستوجب عليهم القيام به من أعمال)؛ هذه هي *الفرائض* *הַֽחֻקִּ֣ים** والأحكام **וְהַמִּשְׁפָּטִים֮** والشرائع** וְהַתּוֹרֹת֒** التي وضعها **אֲשֶׁר֙**נָתַ֣ן** الرب* بينه وبين بني إسرائيل في جبل سيناء بيد موسى.[1]

سنجد في هذه الآيات الإشارة ليهوه على أساس أن هو المصدر أي هو الواضع נָתַן (وهي تعني جَعَلَ وأقام، أَعَدَّ ورَتَّبَ، حدد وثَبَّتَ) [الفرائض חֹק – الأحكام מִשְׁפָט – الشرائع תּוֹרָה] *والفرائض* المقصود بها شيء مَفْرُوض مُحَدّد وهو إلزامي مستحق الأداء، أما *الأحكام* القصد منها الأحكام والقضاء judgment والعدالة justice؛ *والشرائع* القصد منها هنا: إِرْشادات؛ أوَامِر؛ تَعْلِيمات؛ تَوْجيهات؛ فالله هو الواضع لتلك الفرائض والأحكام والشرائع فصارت شيء ثَابِت ومُسْتَقِرّ ورَاسِخ ومُحَدَّد بشكل قَاطِع ينبغي أن يتم بنفس ذات الترتيب والنظام الموضوع كما هو دون زيادة أو نقصان.

 عموماً تُقدِّم الكثير من الفقرات في العهد القديم الإرشادات والتعليمات والتوجيهات التي تختص بالذبائح وتوضح المغزى الواسع النطاق الذي بلغته الذبيحة في إسرائيل، والذي يتدرج من أول سقوط الإنسان إلى التشريع الموسوي، والذي أظهر الذبيحة كتشريع – بأمر إلهي – لتنظيم علاقة الشعب مع الله بالطاعة والتقوى ومخافة الله واحترامه وتقديره: 
 *+ *[فقال الرب لموسى: هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل. أنتم *رأيتم* أنني من السمـــاء. *تكلمت معكم*. لا تصنعوا معي آلهــة فضة ولا تصنعوا لكم آلهـــة ذهب. مذبحـــاً من تراب تصنع لي وتذبـــح عليه محرقاتك وذبائـــح سلامتك، غنمك وبقرك. في كل الأماكن التي فيها أصنع لاسمي ذِكراً آتي إليك وأباركك. وأن صنعت لي مذبحاً من حجارة فلا تبنِهِ منها منحوتــة. إذا رفعت عليها إزميلك تُدنسها. ولا تصعد بدَرَج إلى مذبحي كي لا تنكشف عورتك عليـــــه[2]؛ وأما أقداسك التي لك ونذورك فتحملها وتذهب إلى المكان الذي يختاره الرب.. أحفظ واسمع جميع هذه الكلمات التي أنا أوصيك بها لكي يكون لك ولأولادك من بعدك خيرٌ إلى الأبد إذا عملت الصالح والحق في عيني الرب إلهك] [3]​ وممكن الرجوع لحزقيال من الإصحاح 40 إلى الإصحاح 48، لنجد شمول أكثر في التشريع والتنظيم الإلهي بدقة، والمرتكز على التوبة واتقاء الرب والخضوع بدقة لكل تعليماته ليعود الشعب إليه ويحيا في خوف اسمه العظيم القدوس المملوء مجداً ويُقدِّم لهُ العبادة اللائقة.
=====================
 [1] (خروج 18: 20؛ لاويين 26: 46)
     [2] (خروج 20: 22 – 26)، (أنظر لاويين من 1 – 7 و16)
     [3] (تثنية 12: 26، 28)​


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*خامساً**: مواقع العبادة وتقديم الذبائـــــــــــح*​ كان تقديم الذبائح يتم – دائماً – في أماكن العبادة أمام الرب بكل تقوى وخشوع، والتي كانت تتمركز على المذبح، فينبغي إقامة مذبح مخصص لتقديم الذبيحة، لأنه لا تُقدم الذبيحة بإهمال في أي مكان أو على الأرض، بل على المذبح المكرس للرب بكل وقار شديد ومهابة واحترام.
 عموماً نجد – عبر التاريخ – أن الآباء بنوا مذابحهم الخاصة وقدموا تقدماتهم – قديماً – قبل الكهنوت وتنظيمه حيث أنهم اعتبروا رؤساء الكهنوت قديماً وآباء بطاركة مثل: 
*+ **نوح*​[وبنى نوح مذبحـاً للرب. وأخذ من كل البهائم الطاهرة ومن كل الطيور الطاهرة وأصعد محرقات على المذبح] [1]
 *+ **إبراهيم*​[واجتاز إبرام في الأرض مكان شكيم إلى بلوطة مورة. وكان الكنعانيون حينئذ في الأرض. وظهر الرب لإبرام وقال لنسلك أعطِ هذه الأرض. فبني هناك مذبحاً للرب الذي ظهر له. ثم نقل من هنالك إلى الجبل شرقي بيت إيل ونصب خيمته. وله بيت إيل من المغرب وعاي من المشرق. فبنى هناك مذبحاً للرب ودعا باسم الرب.. فنقل إبرام خيامه وأتى وأقام عند بلوطات ممرا التي في حبرون. وبنى هناك مذبحاً للرب.. فلما أتيا إلى الموضع الذي قال له الله بنى هناك إبراهيم المذبح ورتب الحطب] [2]
 *+ **إسحق* ​[فظهر له الرب في تلك الليلة وقال أنا إله إبراهيم أبيك. لا تَخف لأني معك وأباركك وأكثر من نسلك من أجل إبراهيم عبدي، فبنى هناك مذبحاً ودعا باسم الرب. ونصب هناك خيمته وحفر هناك عبيد اسحق بئراً] [3]
 *+ **يعقوب* ​[ثم أتى يعقوب سالماً إلى مدينة شكيم التي في أرض كنعان. حين جاء (عاد) من فدَّان آرام (سهل آرام). ونزل (خيَّمَ) أمام المدينة. وابتاع قطعة الحقل التي نصب فيها خيمته من يد بني حمور أبي شكيم بِمَئة قسيطة (مئة من الفضة) وأقام هناك مذبحاً ودعاه إيل، إله إسرائيل... ثم قال الله ليعقوب: قم أصعد إلى بيت إيل وأقم هناك واصنع هناك مذبحـاً لله الذي ظهر لك حين هربت من وجه عيسو أخيك. 
 فقال يعقوب لبيته ولكل من كان معهُ: *اعزلوا الآلهة الغريبـة التي بينكم وتطهروا وأبدلوا ثيابكم*. ولنقم ونصعد إلى بيت إيل. فأصنع هناك مذبحـاً لله الذي استجاب لي (أعانني) في يوم ضيقتي وكان معي في الطريق الذي ذهبت فيه. فأعطوا يعقوب كل الآلهة الغريبة التي في أيديهم والأقراط التي في آذانهم. فطمرها يعقوب تحت البطمة التي عند شكيم. ثم رحلوا وكان خوف الله على المدن التي حولهم. فلم يسعوا وراء بني يعقوب. فأتى يعقوب إلى لوز التي في أرض كنعان وهي بيت إيل. هو وجميع القوم الذين معه. وبنى هناك مذبحـاً ودعا المكان إيل، بيت إيل. لأنه هناك ظهر له الله حين هرب من وجـه أخيـه] [4]
 *+ **موسى* ​[فبنى موسى مذبحاً للرب ودعا اسمه يهوى رايتي] [5]؛ ونجد عموماً أن المذابح كانت تُصنع من الأرض: [مذبحاً من تراب تصنع لي وتذبح عليه محرقاتك وذبائح سلامتك غنمك وبقرك. في الأماكن التي فيها أصنع لاسمي ذكراً آتي إليك وأباركك. وأن صنعت لي مذبحاً من حجارة فلا تبنه منها منحوتة. إذا رفعت عليها أزميلك تُدنسها] [6]
 ونجد أن *إيليا*​بنى مذبحاً على جبل الكرمل من أثنى عشر حجراً غير مكسور تمثل الاثني عشر سبطاً: 
 [ثم أخذ إيليا اثني عشر حجراً بعدد أسباط بني يعقوب الذي كان كلام الرب إليه قائلاً: إسرائيل يكون اسمك. وبنى الحجارة مذبحاً باسم الرب وعمل قناة حول المذبح تسع كيلتين من البذر، ثم رتب الحطب وقطع الثور ووضعه على الحطب] [7] 
 *+ *وأيضاً بنى يشوع مذابح وجدعون وداود [8]
 ونجد أيضاً مذبح *سليمان*​لذبائح المحرقة وكان عشرون ذراعاً مربعاً، وعشرة أذرع ارتفاعه ومكانه في القاعة الداخلية [9]، وهكذا نتعرف على مكان العبادة وشكل المذبح منذ بناءه من تراب وحجر إلى خيمة الاجتماع وختاماً في هيكل سُليمان.
   ==============
 [1] (تكوين 8: 20)
     [2] (تكوين 12: 6 – 18؛ 13: 18؛ 22: 9)
     [3] (تكوين 26: 24 – 25)
     [4] (تكوين 33: 20؛ 35: 1 – 7)
     [5] (خروج 17: 15)
     [6] (خروج 20: 24 – 25)
     [7] (1ملوك 18: 31 – 32)
     [8] (أنظر يشوع 8: 30 – 31؛ قضاة 6: 24 – 31؛ 2صموئيل 24: 18 – 25)
     [9] (أنظر 1ملوك 8: 22، 54، 64؛ 9: 25؛ 2أخبار 4: 1)​


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]الملامح العامة للذبائح في العهدين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أولاً*​​*[FONT=&quot] العهــــــــــــد*​​*[FONT=&quot]القديـــــــم[/FONT]*​  [/FONT]

 *[FONT=&quot]أولاً**[FONT=&quot]: تطور طقوس الذبائح من البساطة إلى التشعب [/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]============================*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]1 – البساطة البدائية *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]في حقبة بعيدة القدم، يُشير إليها تاريخ الكتاب المقدس، تتميز مجموعة الطقوس بالبساطة البدائية التي تناسب عادات البدو الرُحَّل، أو نصف الرُحَّل وهي تتسم بإقامة مذابح، ورفع الدعاء للاسم الإلهي ببساطة، مع تقديم حيوانات أو محاصيل الأرض: [وحدث من بعد أيام أن قايين قدَّم من *أثمار* الأرض قرباناً للرب..؛ وظهر الرب لإبرام وقال لنسلك أُعطي هذه الأرض فبنى هناك مذبحاً للرب الذي ظهر لهُ، ثم نقل من هُناك إلى الجبل شرقي بيت إيل ونصب خيمته وله بيت إيل من المغرب وعاي من المشرق، فبنى هناك مذبحاً للرب ودعا باسم الرب، ثم ارتحل إبرام ارتحالاً متوالياً نحو الجنوب] [FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ونلاحظ أنه لا يوجد أماكن ثابتة لتقديم الذبائح، بل عادةً تُقدَّم في المكان الذي يظهر الله فيه؛ والمذبح الترابي البدائي البسيط جداً في مظهره، والخيام التي تفك وتُبسط، يشهدان بطريقتهما الخاصة على الطابع غير الثابت والمؤقت لأماكن العبادة القديمة: [مذبحاً من تراب تصنع لي وتذبح عليه محرقات وذبائح سلامتك، غنمك وبقرك في كل الأماكن التي فيها أصنع لاسمي ذكراً آتي إليك وأُباركك] [FONT=&quot][2]؛ [تحفظ عيد الفطير، تأكل فطيراً سبعة أيام كما أمرتك في وقت شهر أبيب لأنهُ فيه خرجت من مصر ولا يظهروا أمامي فارغين (ذكورك)] [FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وكذلك نلاحظ أنه لم يكن هناك خدام مخصصون لبناء المذبح أو تقديم الذبيحة أو العطايا لله، فرب الأسرة أو رئيس القبيلة، والملك، هم الذين يقدمون الذبائح. إلا منذ زمن مبكر (بالنسبة لشعب إسرائيل على وجهٍ خاص)، أخذ بعض الرجال المختارين خصيصاً ليقوموا بهذه الخدمة والوظيفة الخاصة: [وللاوي قال تُميمُك وأُريمُك لرجلك الصديق الذي جربته في مسه وخاصمته عند مريبة، الذي قال عن أبيه وأمه لم أَرَهما وبإخوته لم يعترف وأولاده لم يعرف، بل حفظوا كلامك وصانوا عهدك يُعلِّمون يعقوب أحكامك وإسرائيل ناموسك، يضعون بخوراً في أنفك على مذبحك][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فكما أن الهيكل على عهد يوشيا سيصبح المركز الوحيد لكل نشاط خاص بالذبائح، كذلك الكهنة سيجعلون إقامة الذبائح وقفاً على أنفسهم حسب أمر الله.[/FONT]
   ================== *[FONT=&quot]2 – تشعب الطقوس *[/FONT]​      [FONT=&quot]نلاحظ بعد ذلك أن الطقوس تشعبت بشكل كبير ومتسع جداً، وقد نجم هذا عما أتى به التاريخ من تجديدات متوالية. ونلمس – في الواقع – تطوراً في الاتجاه نحو الكثرة والتنوع والتخصص في الذبائح، وهناك أسباب كثيرة توضح هذا التطور الذي حدث بعد البساطة التي كانت تقدم بها العبادة والذبائح كما رأينا: فالانتقال من الحياة البدوية والرعوية وكثرة الترحال في خيام من مكان لآخر إلى حياة الاستقرار والزراعة، والتأثير الكنعاني وخطورة الكهنوت المتزايدة، فشعب إسرائيل نجده كثيراً ما يقتبس عناصر كثيرة من جيرانه المحيطين به والشعوب التي اختلط بها: فهو ينقيها ويُصححها ويروحنها، ليُقدِّم العبادة لله كبكر وسط الشعوب حسب تدبير الله وإرشاداته بشكل منضبط تتأصل فيه التقوى والورع وتقديم العبادة اللائقة بالإيمان.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وبالرغم من التمادي في تقديم العبادة لله بشكل أصبح مبالغ فيه بسبب التأثير الحادث بباقي الشعوب، لكن وقع إسرائيل – عن عدم وعي – في خطر العبادة الباطلة والتي لا تُرضي الله إطلاقاً، والذي أخذ تحذير بشأنها لكيلا يُشابه الشعوب الذي طردها الرب من أمامه:[/FONT] *+ *[FONT=&quot][هل يُسرّ الرب بألوف الكباش، بربوات أنهار زيت، هل أُعطي بكري (تقديم البكور) عن معصيتي ثمرة جسدي عن خطية نفسي] [FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][ونذر يفتاح نذراً للرب قائلاً: إن دفعت بني عمون ليدي فالخارج الذي يخرج من أبواب بيتي للقائي عند رجوعي بالسلامة من عند بني عمون يكون للرب وأصعده محرقة] [FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]ويرفض إسرائيل حسب تحذير الرب أن يُقدم ذبائح بشرية، فهو جُرم عظيم، ولا يعتبر عبادة بل هو حرم وإيقاع شرّ، لذلك فأن يفتاح يعتبر أخطأ لأنه فعل عكس الوصية:[/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][لا تعمل هكذا للرب إلهك لأنهم قد عملوا لآلهتهم كل رجس لدى الرب، مما يكرهه، إذ أحرقوا حتى بنيهم وبناتهم بالنار لآلهتهم [FONT=&quot][7]؛ لا يوجد فيك من يجيز ابنه أو ابنته في النار، ولا من يعرف عرافة ولا عائف (ممارس سحر بجميع أشكاله) ولا متفائل، ولا ساحر، ولا من يرقي رقيه، ولا من يسأل جاناً أو تابعة (امرأة تعمل في السحر)، ولا من يسأل يستشير الموتى (تحضير الأرواح)، لأن *كل من يفعل ذلك مكروه عند الرب*. وبسبب هذه الأرجاس الرب إلهك *طاردهم من أمامك*][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]عموماً، قد اغتنى شعب إسرائيل بالاقتباس من بعض تُراث الشعوب الأخرى في العبادات، مُمارساً بذلك وظيفته كوسيط، موجهاً من جديد نحو الإله الحق بعض ممارسات طرأ عليها تحريف المفاهيم الوثنية. فهو نقاها حسب أمر الله ووصيته، وبذلك أخذت الطقوس الأولية البسيطة في التكامل والتشعب، بالرغم من الانخراط فيها أحياناً ونسيان حق الرب من جهة صلاح القلب، مع بعض الانحرافات الخطيرة التي ظهرت ونراها في أحداث العهد القديم وخاصة التشبه بالأمم، لأن عوض ما يكون إسرائيل معلم الأمم بالحق الإلهي الظاهر في الوصية صار يتعلم من الأمم ويحيا مثلهم فلوث التراث الروحي واللاهوتي بتمسكه بعادات لا تليق بمن يعرف الله الحي المستعلن لهُ بآيات وعجائب جعلت الأمم نفسها تشهد بعمل الله وسط إسرائيل.[/FONT]
   ==================

         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (تكوين 4: 3؛ 12: 7 – 9)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (خروج 20: 24)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (خروج 23: 15)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (تثنية 33: 8 – 10)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](ميخا 6: 7)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](قضاة 11: 30 – 31)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](تثنية 12: 31)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (تثنية 18: 10 – 12)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]ثانياً**[FONT=&quot]: جوانب الذبيحة المختلفة 
=================
*​[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot](1)*[FONT=&quot] *أنواع مختلفة تظهر في التاريخ *[/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]شهد الكتاب المقدس – منذ البداية – بوجود أنواع مختلفة من الذبائح. مثل المحرقة وذبيحة السلامة والذبائح التكفيرية. فالمحرقة (*عُوْلَه **[FONT=&quot]עֹלָה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]) وهي تظهر في التقاليد القديمة، وفي عهد القضاة.[/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][وبنى نوح مذبحاً للرب. وأخذ من كل البهائم الطاهرة ومن كل الطيور الطاهرة وأصعد محرقات على المذبح] [FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][فدخل جدعون وعمل جدي معزى وإيفة (حوالي 45 لتر) دقيق فطيراً.. فقال لهُ ملاك الله خذ اللحم والفطير وضعهما على تلك الصخرة.. ففعل ذلك. فمد ملاك الرب طرفي العُكاز الذي بيده ومس اللحم والفطير فصعدت نار من الصخرة وأكلت اللحم والفطير] [FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][فأخذ منوح جدي المعزى والتقدمة وأصعدهما على الصخرة للرب. فعمل عملاً عجيباً (ملاك الرب) ومنوح وامرأته ينظران فكان صعود اللهيب عن المذبح نحو السماء أن ملاك الرب صعد في لهيب المذبح] [FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot]فكانت الذبيحة تُحرق بجملتها [(ثور، خروف، جدي، طائر) وذلك – كما رأينا في المقدمة – تعبيراً عن الهبة الكاملة التي لا رجعة فيها][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وهناك نوع آخر من الذبائح كثير الانتشار عند الساميين، كان يقوم أساساً على مأدبة مقدسة، *ذبيحة سلامة* (*ذَبحْ شيلميم – **[FONT=&quot]זֽבָח [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]שׁלָמִים[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot])، وأخذت معنى أعمق وسط شعب إسرائيل إذ كانت ذبيحة شركة، فيأكل المؤمن ويشرب [أمام الرب] فيفرح ويُسرّ بشركته أمام الله:[/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][بل أمام الرب إلهك تأكلها في المكان الذي يختاره الرب إلهك أنت وابنك وابنتك وعبدك وأَمَتك واللاوي الذي في أبوابك وتفرح أمام الرب [FONT=&quot][4]؛ وأنفق الفضة في كل ما تشتهي نفسك في البقر والغنم والخمر والمسكر وكُل ما تطلب منك نفسك وكُل هناك أمام الرب إلهك وافرح أنت وبيتك] [FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وقد خُتم عهد سيناء بذبيحة من هذا النوع: [فكتب موسى جميع أقوال الرب وبكَّر في الصباح وبنى مذبحاً في أسفل الجبل واثني عشر عموداً لأسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر، وأرسل فتيان بني إسرائيل فأصعدوا محرقات وذبحوا ذبائح سلامة للرب] [FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ومن المؤكد أن كل مأدبة مقدسة لا تفرض – بالضرورة – وجود ذبيحة، إلا أنه في الواقع، ولائم الشركة هذه، في العهد القديم، كانت تشتمل على ذبيحة، فجزء من الذبيحة (سواء كانت حيوان صغير أم كبير)، كان يُصبح من حق الله – سيد الحياة – كدمٍ مراق والدهن (بحرقه على المذبح)، في حين كان يُستخدم اللحم كطعام للمدعوين (وهنا بالطبع تتضح روح الشركة بين الله والإنسان، والإنسان مع أخيه في محضر الرب)، ونرى ذلك مشروح في الطقس بكل دقة في لاويين 3، فيقول الطقس بالنسبة للمحرقة: يضع المقدم (مقدم الذبيحة) على رأس الحيوان ويذبحه. يرش الكاهن الدم على المذبح وحوله. تُنزع الأحشاء ويُحرق الدهن كرائحة رضا ليهوه.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وأيضاً هناك طقوس تكفيرية (*ذبائح كفاريه - **[FONT=&quot]כַּפֵּר[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]): [ولذلك أقسمت لبيت عالي إنه لا يُكفر عن شرّ بيت عالي بذبيحة أو بتقدمة إلى الأبد] [FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ولكننا نجد أن الذبيحة الأساسية والرئيسية منذ القديم هي (*ذبيحة المحرقة*): وبنى نوح مذبحاً للرب.. وأصعد محرقات.. فتنسم الرب *رائحة* – *[FONT=&quot]רֵיחַ[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] – الرضا، وقال الرب في قلبه: لا أعود ألعن الأرض أيضاً من أجل الإنسان لأن تصورات قلب الإنسان شرير منذ حداثته، ولا أعود أيضاً أُميت كل حي كما فعلت] [FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وقد اعتبرت هذه الذبيحة: *رائحة سرور*، إذ أنها تُمثل الطاعة القلبية لله [/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][وأما أحشاؤه وأكارعهُ فيغسلها بماء ويوقد الكاهن الجميع على المذبح محرقة وقود *رائحة سرور* للرب [FONT=&quot][9]؛ ويوقدهن الكاهن على المذبح طعام وقود *لرائحة سرور* (راحة)، كل الشحم للرب [FONT=&quot][10][/FONT].[/FONT][/FONT]
   ========================
 *[FONT=&quot](2)*[FONT=&quot] *نحو صورة جامعة في سفر اللاويين *[/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]سفر اللاويين يعرض بأسلوب فني وصور نظامية للعطايا المقدمة لله، وهذا نجده من لاويين الإصحاح الأول إلى لاويين الإصحاح السابع: [/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][وكلم الرب موسى قائلاً: كلم هارون وبنية وجميع بني إسرائيل وقُل لهم: كل إنسان من بيت إسرائيل ومن الغرباء في إسرائيل قرب قربانه من جميع نذورهم وجميع نوافلهم [FONT=&quot][11] التي يقربونها للرب محرقة للرضا عنكم يكون ذكراً صحيحاً من البقر والغنم أو الماعز؛ *كل ما كان فيه عيب لا تقربوه* لأنه لا يكون للرضا عنكم [FONT=&quot][12][/FONT].[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وإذا قرب إنسان ذبيحة سلامة وفاء لنذر أو نافلة [FONT=&quot][13] من البقر أو الأغنام، تكون صحيحة للرضا [FONT=&quot][14][/FONT]، كل عيب لا يكون فيها، الأعمى والمكسور والمجروح والبثير [FONT=&quot][15][/FONT] والأجرب والأكلف [FONT=&quot][16][/FONT]، هذه لا تقربوها للرب، ولا تجعلوا منها وقوداً على المذبح للرب. وأما الثور أو الشاه [FONT=&quot][17][/FONT] الزوائدي أو القزم فنافلة (تبرعاً) (لـ) تعمله، ولكن لنذر لا يُرضى به، ومرضوض الخصية ومسحوقها ومقطوعها لا تقربوا للرب، وفي أرضكم لا تعملوها ومن يد ابن الغريب لا تُقربوها خُبز إلهكم من جميع هذه، لأن فيها فسادها. فيها عيب لا يُرضى بها عنكم [FONT=&quot][18][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وكلم الرب موسى قائلاً: متى وُلِدَ بقر أو غنم أو معزى يكون سبعة أيام تحت أمه، ثم من اليوم الثامن فصاعداً يُرضى به قُرباناً وقود للرب، وأما البقرة أو الشاه فلا تذبحوها وابنها في يومٍ واحد، ومتى ذبحتم ذبيحة شكر للرب فللرضا عنكم تذبحونها، في ذلك اليوم تؤكل، لا تبقوا منها إلى الغد. أنا الرب] [FONT=&quot][19][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ومن الواضح أن سفر اللاويين يختص بتنظيم العطايا المقدمة لله: الدموية (الذبائحية من الغنم والبقر.. الخ) والغير دموية (النبات والبذور والخبز.. الخ)، وجميع أنواع العطايا بلا استثناء.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ونلاحظ دقة السفر في سرد العطايا وتقديمها بدقة بدون أن يطغي طقس التقديم على روح الطقس نفسه الذي تُقدَّم به العطايا لله، لأن الحركات الدقيقة في الطقس تحمل معنى مقدساً يعمل سراً في قلب الإنسان مُقدِّم العطية أو الذبيحة، مثل رفع الشكر لله القدوس، والرغبة في التكفير عن نفسه بإعلان توبته الصادقة ليقدر أن يقترب من الله ويتصالح معه ويُنشئ معه علاقة حقيقية، وذلك يظهر في تقديم المحرقة: "ويضع يده على رأس المحرقة فيُرضى عليه للتكفير عنه"[FONT=&quot][20][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot][وكان لما دارت أيام الوليمة أن أيوب أرسل (أبناؤه) فقدسهم، وبكر في الغد وأصعد محرقات على عددهم كلهم. لأن أيوب قال: ربما أخطأ بَنيَّ وجدفوا على الله في قلوبهم، هكذا كان أيوب يفعل كل الأيام] [FONT=&quot][21][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وفي خلفية بعض الاصطلاحات، يُكشف شعور عميق بقداسة الله، مع خوف ملازم من الخطية التي تُدمر حياة الإنسان وتضعه في خصومة مع الله، وحاجة داخلية مُلَّحه للتطهير والتنقية.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]عموماً أن مفهوم الذبيحة في هذه المجموعة الطقسية – التي تظهر في سفر اللاويين – يتجه إلى التركيز حول فكرة التكفير، والدم في ذلك يلعب دوراً هاماً، إلا أن فاعليته تتعلَّق في النهاية بالمشيئة الإلهية، إذ تشترط توفر مشاعر التوبة الصادقة من كل القلب بإيمان حي بالله:[/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][*التكفير عن النفس بالدم*] [لأن نفس الجسد هي في الدم، فأنا أعطيتكم إياهُ على المذبح للتكفير ([FONT=&quot]Cover[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]כַּפֵּר[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]) عن نفوسكم. لأن الدم يُكفَّر عن النفس] [FONT=&quot][22][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][*المشيئة الإلهية*] [أنا، أنا، هوَّ الماحي ذنوبك لأجل نفسي وخطاياك لا أذكُرها] [FONT=&quot][23][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]* والتعويض عن النجاسات الطقسية والأخطاء غير المقصودة كان يدفع المؤمنين عملياً نحو تطهير قلوبهم، كما أن الشرائع الخاصة بالطاهر والنجس (كتمثيل لحقيقة داخلية) كانت توحي للنفوس بالابتعاد عن الشرّ وكل ما يُمثل لهم شكل تدنيس القلب والنفس. [/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ووليمة الشيلميم (السلامة) تُتَرجَّمْ وتُحَقَق في الفرح والابتهاج الروحي، وحدة الشركة بين المدعوين لهذه الوليمة، بعضهم مع بعض ومع الله أولاً، لأن الجميع يشتركون بالفرح والشكر في الذبيحة عينها (كما سبق ورأينا في ذبيحة السلامة: *ذَبحْ شيلميم – **[FONT=&quot]זֽבָח[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] שׁלָמִים[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]).[/FONT][/FONT]
   ===================================
 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot](تكوين 8: 20)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot](قضاة 6: 19و20و21)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot](قضاة 13: 19 – 20)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot](تثنية 12: 18)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot](تثنية 14: 26)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][FONT=&quot](أنظر خروج 24: 4 – 8)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][FONT=&quot](1صموئيل 3: 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][FONT=&quot](تكوين 8: 20 – 21)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][FONT=&quot](لاويين 1: 9)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][FONT=&quot](لاويين 3: 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][FONT=&quot](تبرعاتهم: أي تقدمة غير مفروضة على الإنسان هو يُقدمها من نفسه بنفسه كتبرع اختياري)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][FONT=&quot](لا يرضى به منكم ولا يصلح تقدمة للرضا)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][13][/FONT][FONT=&quot](تبرع)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][14][/FONT][FONT=&quot](ليرضى به الرب)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][15][/FONT][FONT=&quot](ليس به بثور أو خُرَّاج)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][16][/FONT][FONT=&quot](من له بقع مختلفة في جسمه – مرض جلدي أو بقع لونية مختلفة عن طبيعة جلدة الطبيعي)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][17][/FONT][FONT=&quot](غنم أو ماعز)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][18][/FONT][FONT=&quot](لا يُرضى به منكم)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][19][/FONT][FONT=&quot](لاويين 22: 17 – 30)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][20][/FONT][FONT=&quot](لاويين 1: 4)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][21][/FONT][FONT=&quot](أيوب 1: 5)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][22][/FONT][FONT=&quot](لاويين 17: 11)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][23][/FONT][FONT=&quot](إشعياء 43: 25)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*ثالثاً: من الطقوس إلى الذبيحة الروحية *
======================​*(1)* *الطقوس كعلامة للذبيحة الروحية *​   الله في الكتاب المقدس لا يستفيد – بل وعلى الإطلاق – من ذبائح الإنسان المقدمة إليه، ولا يأخذ منها شيئاً ليحتفظ به لنفسه، فالله غير مدين للإنسان بشيء، بل الإنسان هو المدين لله بكل شيء، والإنسان هو الذي يحتاج لله بشدة، لأنه هو حياته ومصدر وجوده الحقيقي، فالله في ذاته في حالة كمال مُطلق وليس في حاجة لشيء ولا حتى لعبادة الإنسان ولا لجميع عطاياه.
   والطقس – في العهد القديم بكل اتساعه وشموله – يظهر بعض المشاعر الباطنية ويجعلها مرئية بالممارسة اليومية: كالسجود والطاعة (محرقة) والاهتمام بالوحدة الحميمة مع الله (شيلميم = سلامة)، والاعتراف بالخطايا والتماس الغفران (طقوس تكفيرية).

   وتدخل الذبيحة في الاحتفالات بالعهد مع المعبود الإلهي العظيم والمتعجب منه بالمجد: [وبنى نوح مذبحاً للرب. وأخذ من كل البهائم الطاهرة ومن كل الطيور الطاهرة وأصعد محرقات على المذبح فتنسم الرب رائحة الرضا، وقال الرب (عهد) في قلبه لا أعود ألعن الأرض أيضاً من أجل الإنسان، لأن تصور قلب الإنسان شرير منذ حداثته، ولا أعود أيضاً أُميت كل حي كما فعلت، (وذلك) مدة كل أيام الأرض زرع وحصاد وبرد وحر وصيف، وشتاء ونهار وليل لا تَزَال] [1]
   وخاصة في سيناء: [وأرسل فتيان بني إسرائيل فاصعدوا محرقات وذبحوا ذبائح سلامة للرب من الثيران فأخذ موسى نصف الدم ووضعه في الطسوس ونصف الدم رشه على المذبح وأخذ كتاب العهد وقرأ في مسامع الشعب، فقالوا كل ما تكلم به الرب نفعل ونسمع لهُ، وأخذ موسى الدم ورش على الشعب وقال هوذا دم العهد الذي قطعه الرب معكم على جميع هذه الأقوال] [2]
   عموما مفهوم الذبيحة عند الإسرائيليين الأتقياء، ​   هو أنها تُقدس الحياة القومية والأُسرية والفردية، وتُعمَل خصوصاً بمناسبة مزارات الحج والأعياد: [وكان هذا الرجل (أَلفانه) يصعد من مدينته من سنة إلى سنة ليسجد ويذبح لرب الجنود في شيلوه] [3]؛ [وإذا افتقدني أبوك فقل قد طلب داود مني طلبة أن يركض إلى بيت لحم مدينته لأن هناك ذبيحة سنوية لكل العشيرة] [4]؛ [وأمر الملك آحاذ أوريا الكاهن قائلاً: على المذبح العظيم أوقد محرقة الصباح وتقدمة المساء ومحرقة الملك وتقدمته مع محرقة كل شعب الأرض وتقدمتهم وسكائبهم ورش عليه كل دم محرقة وكل دم ذبيحة ومذبح النُحاس يكون لي للسؤال] [5]
   وعموما فأن الحوار والخبر بعمل الله، والاعتراف بالإيمان، والاعتراف بالخطايا، وتلاوة المزامير، تَبرز أحياناً وبشكل متسع المعنى الروحي ضمن الحركة المادية في تقديم الذبائح:
 *+ الحوار والخبر بعمل الله*​ *·      *للأهمية أنظر (خروج 24: 3 – 8) 
 ·      ويكون حين يقول لكم (يسألكم) أولادكم: ما هذه الخدمة لكم [6]؛ 
 ·      وتُخبِّر ابنك في ذلك اليوم قائلاً: 
   من أجل ما صنــع إليَّ الرب حين أخرجني من مصر [7]
 *+ الاعتراف بالإيمان*​ ·      ثم تصرح وتقول أمام الرب إلهك. آرامياً كان أبي فانحدر إلى مصر وتغرَّب هُناك في نفر قليل فصار هناك أمه كبيرة وعظيمة وكثيرة، فأساء إلينا المصريون وثقلوا علينا وجعلوا علينا عبودية قاسية، فلما صرخنا إلى الرب إله آباءنا سمع الرب صوتنا ورأى مشقتنا وتعبنا وضيقتنا فأخرجنا الرب من مصر بيدٍ شديدة وذراع رفيعة ومخاوف عظيمة وآيات وعجائب وأدخلنا هذا المكان وأعطانا هذه الأرض أرضاً تفيض لبناً وعسلاً. فلآن هأنذا قد أتيت بأول ثمر الأرض التي أعطيتني يا رب ثم تضعه أمام الرب إلهك وتسجد أمام الرب إلهك وتفرح بجميع الخير الذي أعطاه الرب إلهك لك ولبيتك أنت واللاوي والغريب الذي في وسطك [8]
 *+ والاعتراف بالخطايا *​ ·      فاجتمعوا إلى المصفاة واستقوا ماء وسكبوه أمام الرب وصاموا في ذلك اليوم، وقالوا هُناك: قد أخطأنا إلى الرب [9]
   فإن كان يُذنب في شيء من هذه يُقرّ بما قد أخطأ به ويأتي إلى الرب بذبيحة لإثمه عن خطيته التي أخطأ بها [10]
 *+ وتلاوة المزامير*​ ·      يا خائفي الرب سبحوه. مجدوه يا معشر ذُرية يعقوب. واخشوه يا زرع إسرائيل جميعاً، لأنهُ لم يحتقر ولم يُرذل مسكنة المسكين، ولم يحجب وجهه عنه، بل عند صراخه إليه استمع من قِبَلك.
   تسبيحي في الجماعة العظيمة أوفي نذوري قُدام خائفيه، يأكل الودعاء ويشبعون، يُسبح الرب طالبوه، تحيا قلوبكم إلى الأبد، تذكر وترجع إلى الرب كل أقاصي الأرض، وتسجد قدامك كل قبائل الأمم، لأن للرب الملك وهو متسلط على الأمم [11]
   والآن يرتفع رأسي على أعدائي حولي، فاذبــح في خيمتــه ذبائــح الهُتــاف. أُغني وأُرنم للرب [12]
 أذبح لك منتدباً [13]. أحمد أسمك يا رب لأنه صالح [14]

   وطبقاً لتكوين 22، ولعله بمثابة الميثاق بالنسبة لذبائح الهيكل، يرفض الله الضحايا البشرية ويتقبل الذبائح الحيوانية فقط. إلا أنه لا يُسرّ بهذه العطايا، إلا إذا قدمها الإنسان بقلب أهل للتضحية والبذل بإيمان حي صادق بمحبة قلب، بإعطاء أغلى ما عنده، على مثال أب الآباء إبراهيم حينما رضى أن يُقدم أغلى ما عنده (بلا تردد أو صراع مع نفسه) وهو ابنه الوحيد ولم يحجبه أو يعزه عن الله. 
============================
 [1] (تكوين 8: 20 – 22)
     [2] (خروج 24: 5 – 8)
     [3] (1صموئيل 1: 3)
     [4] (1 صموئيل 20: 6)
     [5] (2ملوك 16: 15)
     [6] (خروج 12: 26)
     [7] (خروج 13: 8)
     [8] (تثنية 26: 5 – 11)
     [9] (1صموئيل 7: 6)
     [10] (لاويين 5: 5 – 6)
     [11] (مزمور 22: 23 – 27)
     [12] (مزمور 27: 6)
     [13] (الذي دُعيَّ للقيام بعمل ما ولبى طوعاً واختياراً)
     [14] (مزمور 54: 6)​


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot](2) الديانة الباطنية
===============*​  *[FONT=&quot] أ - أولوية الديانة الباطنية *​​    [FONT=&quot]حينما أندمج الشعب في حرفية الطقوس، وعلى الأخص الكهنة، إذ تعلَّقوا بالرتبة الطقسية وافتخروا بوضعهم وسط الشعب كنوع من أنواع التمايُز، مع إهمال العلامة المتعلَّقة بها. ومن هنا أتت تحذيرات الأنبياء الذين أعلنوا صوت الله وتوبيخه بسبب ذلك الانحراف[FONT=&quot][1]!!![/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وقد نُخطئ أحياناً في تبين نية الأنبياء حينما يوبخون على العبادة الشكلية ونظن أنهم يلغون الطقس، ولكن في الحقيقة والواقع الاختباري الحي، فإنهم لا يشجبون الذبيحة في ذاتها لأنها موضوعه بأمر إلهي في الأساس، ولكن *ينددون بالانحرافات الطارئة عليها*، وعلى وجه الخصوص الممارسات الكنعانية الدخيلة التي لا تُرضي الله أبداً، لأن حتى على مستوانا الشخصي أحياناً نبالغ في شكل العبادة الخارجية التي تكون عادةً بلا روح أو قلب مستقيم، بل وأحياناً كثيرة نضع فكرنا الشخصي ونُضيف عليها ما هو جديد بحسب الشكل والمظهر الذي يُرضينا نحن وليس ما يُرضي الله الحي، وهذا ما أعلنه هوشع في كلماته التي توبخنا نحن بالدرجة الأولى، وتوبخنا جداً وتظهر عورة القلب الداخلية: [/FONT][FONT=&quot][شعب يسأل خشبة، وعصاه تخبره لأن روح الزنى قد أضلَّهم، فزنوا من تحت إلههم، يذبحون على رؤوس الجبال ويبخرون على التلال تحت البلوط واللُبْنى والبطم [FONT=&quot][2] لأن ظلها حسن، لذلك تزني بناتكم وتفسق كناتكم] [FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فكثرة الطقوس وتشعبها ليست في حد ذاتها تُمجد لله، بل إن هذا التعدد لم يوجد في السابق: [/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][هل قدمتم لي ذبائح وتقدمات في البرية أربعين سنة يا بيت إسرائيل] [FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][لم تحضر لي شاة محرقتك، وبذبائحك لم تُكرمني (تُمجدني). لم أستخدمك (ألزمتك) بتقدمه، ولا أتعبتك بلبان (لبان البخور). لم تشترِ لي بفضة قصباً، وبشحم ذبائحك لم تروني (أرويتني)، لكن استخدمتني (ألزمتني) بخطاياك وأتعبتني بآثامك] [FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][لأني لم أكلم آبائكم ولا أوصيتهم يوم أخرجتهم من أرض مصر من جهة محرقة وذبيحة، بل إنما أوصيتهم (أمرتهم) بهذا الأمر قائلاً: اسمعوا صوتي فأكون لكم إلهاً وأنتم تكونون لي شعباً، وسيروا في كل الطريق الذي أوصيكم به ليحسُن إليكم (يطيب إليكم)، فلم يسمعوا ولم يميلوا أُذنهم، بل ساروا في مشورات وعناد قلبهم الشرير وأعطوا القفا لا الوجه (أداروا لي ظهورهم لا الوجه)] [FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالطقس وعلى الأخص تقدمة الذبيحة، إذا تجردت من استعدادات القلب من توبة وإيمان حي وطاعة صوت الله، تنقلب عملاً باطلاً ورياء فج، إذ تتحول للشكل والصورة، فضلاً على أنها تُغضب الله إذا صاحبها مشاعر كلها شرّ، وأفكار ملوثة بالخطية وسلوك منافي لوصية الله!!![/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][هلم إلى بيت إيل (اذهبوا إلى بيت إيل) وأذنبوا إلى الجلجال وأكثروا الذنوب (تعالوا إلى بيت إيل وارتكبوا المعاصي، وفي الجلجال أكثروا من ارتكابها) واحضروا كل صباح ذبائحكم وكل ثلاثة أيام عشوركم وأوقدوا من الخمير تقدمة شكر ونادوا بنوافل (تبرعات) وسَمِعوُا (نادوا بتقدمات وأذيعوها)] [FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][لماذا لي (ما فائدتي – ماذا استفيد من) كثرة ذبائحكم يقول الرب. أتخمت (شبعت) من محرقات كباش وشحم مسمنات، وبدم عجول وخرفان وتيوس، ما أُسرّ (لا يُرضيني) حينما تأتون لتظهروا أمامي (تعبدوني)، من طلب هذا من أيديكم أن تدوسوا دُوري (دياري – بيتي). لا تعودوا تأتون (إليَّ) بتقدمة باطلة، البخور (الرجس – الغريب عن التقوى) هو مكرهة لي، رأس الشهر والسبت ونداء المحفل (الأعياد الإلهية)، لست أطيق الإثم والاعتكاف (التفرغ للعابدة مع عدم التوبة عن الإثم)، رؤوس شهوركم وأعيادكم بغضتها نفسي وصارت عليَّ ثقلاً مللت حملها، فحين تبسطون أيديكم أستر عيني عنكم، وإن أكثرتم الصلاة لا أسمع، أيديكم ملآنة دماً، اغتسلوا تنقوا (تزكوا)، اعزلوا (أزيلوا وأقطعوا) شرّ أفعالكم من أمام عيني، كفوا عن فعل الشرّ] [FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ويُركز الأنبياء بشدة، بحسب بلاغتهم في اللغة، على أولوية النفس في علاقة طاعة تنعكس على سلوكها اليومي، فتستقيم الحياة وتنشأ علاقة حية سوية مع الله: [/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][وليجر الحق كالمياه والبرّ كنهرٍ دائم [FONT=&quot][9]؛إني أُريد رحمة لا ذبيحة، ومعرفة الله أكثر من محرقات [FONT=&quot][10][/FONT]؛ قد أُخبرك أيها الإنسان *ما هو الصالح*، وماذا يطلبه منك الرب؛ إلا (ليس غير) أن تصنع الحق وتحب الرحمة وتسلك متواضعاً مع إلهك] [FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ولنا أن نعرف أن الأنبياء لا يضيفون شيئاً جديداً أو يشرحوا أصول العبادة بطريقة جديدة، لأن تعليمهم ليس إلا امتداد لنفس التعليم الذي خُطْ في عهد سيناء بصوت الرب نفسه عن طريق موسى النبي:[/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][فالآن إن سمعتم لصوتي وحفظتم عهدي تكونون ليس خاصة من بين جميع الشعوب. فأن لي كل الأرض [FONT=&quot][12]؛ وأخذ كتاب العهد وقرأ في مسامع الشعب: فقالوا كل ما تكلم به الرب نفعل ونسمع له، وأخذ موسى الدم ورش على الشعب وقال هوذا دم العهد الذي قطعه الرب معكم على جميع هذه الأقوال] [FONT=&quot][13][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وهذا التعليم تقليد ثابت لا يتغير ومحفوظ لكل زمان بالطبع ونافع لنا أيضاً:[/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][فقال صموئيل: هل مسرة الرب بالمحرقات والذبائح كما باستماع صوت الرب، هوذا الاستماع أفضل من الذبيحة، والإصغاء أفضل من شحم الكباش] [FONT=&quot][14][/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][وقد علمت يا إلهي أنك أنت تمتحن القلوب وتُسرّ بالاستقامة. أنا باستقامة قلبي انتدبت (تبرعت) بكل هذه، والآن شعبك الموجود هنا رأيته بفرح ينتدب (يتبرع) لك] [FONT=&quot][15][/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][ذبيحة الأشرار مكرهة الرب وصلاة المستقيمين مرضاته] [FONT=&quot][16][/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][فعل العدل والحق أفضل عند الرب من الذبيحة.. ذبيحة الشرير مكرهة فكم بالحري حين يقدمها بغش] [FONT=&quot][17][/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][[FONT=&quot]بذبيحة وتقدمة لم تُسرّ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]– أُذني[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فتحت [/FONT][FONT=&quot]– [/FONT][FONT=&quot]محرقة وذبيحة خطية لم تطلب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]حينئذٍ قلت هنذا جئت (ها أنا آتٍ) بدرج الكتاب مكتوب عني أن أفعل مشيئتك يا إلهي سُررت (في هذه مسرتي). وشريعتك في وسط أحشائي (في صميم قلبي شريعتك) بشرت ببرّ في جماعة عظيمة. هوذا شفتاي لم أمنعهما أنت يا رب عَلِمْتَ] [FONT=&quot][18][/FONT]؛ [وللشرير قال الله: ما لك تُحدث (وتروي) بفرائضي وتحمل عهدي على فمك وأنت قد أبغضت التأديب وألقيت كلامي خلفك (ورائك – أهملت أن تعيش به)، إذا رأيت سارقاً وافقته، ومع الزناة نصيبك (إذا رأيت سارقاً صاحبته، ولا تُعاشر إلا الزُناة)، أطلقت فمك بالشرّ ولسانك يخترع غشاً (يختلق مكراً)، تجلس وتتكلم على أخيك (بكلام غير صالح)، لابن أمك تضع معثرة (تفتري على ابن أُمك وتضع أمامه ما يعثره ليسقط)، هذه صنعت وسكت (فعلت هذا وأنا ساكت عنك أتمهل عليك)، ظننت إني مثلك، أوبخك (لكني الآن أُوبخك)، وأصف (أُعدد – أضعها في صف) خطاياك أمام عينيك، أفهموا هذا يا أيها الناسين الله لئلا يفترسكم (أمزقكم – القصد العقاب) ولا منقذ، ذابح الحمد يُمجدني والمقوِّم طريقه أريه خلاص الله (الحمد هو الذبيحة التي تُمجدني، ومن قَوَّم طريقه أريه خلاصي)] [FONT=&quot][19][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][أُسبح اسم الله بتسبيح وأُعظمه بحمد فيُستطاب عند الرب أكثر من ثور بقر ذي قرون وأظلاف، يرى ذلك الودعاء فيفرحون وتحيا قلوبكم يا طالبي الله] [FONT=&quot][20][/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][الذابح من كسب الظلم يُستهزأ بتقدمته (الذبيحة بمال الحرام مهزلة)، واستهزاءات الأثماء ليست بمرضية (كل ما يقدمه الظالمون غير مقبول)، الرب وحده للذين ينتظرونه في طريق الحق والعدل، ليست مرضاة العلي بتقادم المنافقين ولا بكثرة ذبائحكم يغفر خطاياهم (العلي لا يرضى بقرابين الأشرار، ولا بكثرة ذبائحهم يغفر خطاياهم)، من قدم ذبيحة من مال المساكين فهو كمن يذبح الابن أمام أبيه.. واحد صلى والآخر لعن فأيهما (فلمن منهما يستمع) يستجيب الرب لصلاته، من اغتسل من لمس ميت ثم لمسه فماذا نفعه غسله، كذلك الإنسان الذي يصوم عن خطاياه ثم يعود يفعلها من يستجيب لصلاته وماذا نفعه (ينفعه) اتضاعه] [FONT=&quot][21][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وفي الواقع أن تقديم الذبيحة الباطنية أي من دخل القلب قبل الخارج، ليست بديلاً عن تقدمة العبادة الخارجية، فلا تلغيها أو تشجبها أو تنسخها، بل هي تعتبر الأساس أو الجوهر: لأنك لا تُسر بذبيحة وألا فكنت أُقدمها. بمحرقة لا تَرضَى. ذبائح الله هي روح منكسرة، القلب المنكسر والمنسحق يا الله لا تحتقره. أحسن برضاك إلى صهيون، ابن أسوار أورشليم، حينئذٍ تُسرّ بذبائح البرّ محرقة وتقدمة تامة حينئذٍ يصعدون على مذابحك عجولاً] [FONT=&quot][22][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وهذه الذبيحة الباطنية هي جوهر وأساس الطقس الحقيقي: [/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][من حفظ الشريعة فقد قدَّم ذبائح كثيرة، من رعى الوصايا فقد ذبح ذبيحة الخلاص (ذبيحة السلامة)، ومن أقلع عن الإثم فقد ذبح ذبيحة الخطية وكفر ذنوبه، من قدم السميذ فقد وفى بالشكر، ومن تصدق فقد ذبح ذبيحة الحمد، مرضاة الرب الإقلاع عن الشرّ، وتكفير الذنوب الرجوع عن الإثم، لا تحضر أمام الرب فارغاً فأن هذه كلها تُجري طاعة للوصية (تأمر بها الشريعة)، تقدمة الصديق تُدَسمُ المذبح (دسم على المذبح) ورائحتها طيبة أمام العلي، ذبيحة الرجل الصديق مرضية (مقبولة) وذكرها لا يُنسى، مجد الرب عن قُرَّة عين (أكرم الرب بعين سخية) ولا تُنقص من بواكير يديك (لا تبخل عليه من بواكير غلالك)، كن بشوش الوجه في كل عطية، وكرس للرب عُشر غلالك بفرح... إياك والذبيحة التي بها عيب (لابد من أن تكون اي عطية لله أفضل ما عندك)، الرب ديان، وهو لا يعرف المُحاباة.. من يتعبد للرب بكل قلبه يَتَقَبلهُ الرب، وصلاته تبلغ اليوم، صلاة المتواضع تخترق الغيوم، ولا يتعزى إلى أن يبلغ غايته، ولا يستريح حتى يراه العلي.. (الرب) يُجازي الناس بحسب أعمالهم، ونياتهم] [FONT=&quot][23][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وهذا التيار الروحي الأصيل يشجب التقوى السطحية القائمة على المصلحة التي تقوم على كبرياء القلب وطلب مديح الناس، أو مخالفة الوصية التي هي حياة النفس، وقد أثار في النهاية هذا المنهج الروحي الأصيل، جدلاً حول الطقوس ذاتها – من جهة النسك بحرفيتها وشكلها بدون جوهرها – التي أدت لمقاومة الأنبياء ورفض صوت الله على أفواههم، لأن الكثيرين فضَّلوا الشكل عن الجوهر لأجل كبرياء القلب ومديح الناس، وكان الأنبياء في هذا كله بمثابة الممهدين للعهد الجديد بشأن جوهر الذبيحة وفعلها الحقيقي وليس في مجرد طقس مُقدَّم في عبادة شكلية، ويلزمنا هُنا أن ندرك أن الطقس وترتيبه ونظامه مهم جداً ولم يلغه الله بالرغم من كل كلمات الأنبياء الشديدة التحذير والتوبيخ، إنما كان يُشير إلى الانحرافات التي حدثت كما رأينا من عدم استقامة النفس وتقديم توبة حقيقية من القلب والالتزام بكل حرفية العبادة من جهة الشكل والمظهر فقط، لكن أن قُدِّم الطقس حسب أمر الله بكل طاعة وقلب مستقيم، فأنها كفيلة ان ترفع الإنسان لأعلى مستوى سماوي فائق يُفرِّح القلب ويُعطي قوة شركة حقيقية مع الله الحي.[/FONT]
============================
         [FONT=&quot][1][FONT=&quot] الذي لا زال البعض يُعاني منه اليوم في الكنيسة[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (شجرة برية صغيره الورق صمغها قوي الرائحة)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (هوشع 4: 12 – 13)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](عاموس 5: 25)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أشعياء 43: 23 – 24)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (إرميا 7: 22 – 24)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](عاموس 4: 4و5)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (إشعياء 1: 11 – 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عاموس 5: 24)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (هوشع 6: 6)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (ميخا 6: 8)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][12] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](خروج 19: 5)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][13][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (خروج 24: 7 – 8)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][14][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1صموئيل 15: 22)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][15] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](1أيام 29: 17)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][16][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أمثال 15: 8)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][17][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أمثال 21: 3 و27)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][18] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](مزمور 40: 7 – 9)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][19][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مزمور 50: 16 – 23)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][20][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مزمور 69: 30 – 32)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][21][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (سيراخ 34: 21 – 31)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][22][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مزمور51: 16 – 19)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][23][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مقتطفات من سفر سيراخ إصحاح 35 حسب الترجمة السبعينية)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]ب – قمة الديانة الباطنية *​

   [FONT=&quot]نرى إلى جانب التصور الجامع الشرعي الوارد في سفر اللاويين، يُقدم لنا الكتاب المقدس تصوراً جامعاً آخر، يتميز بالقوة الفعالة لأنه متجسد في شخص. فأن عبد الله بحسب إشعياء 53، سيجعل من موته تقدمة لذبيحة تكفير أبدي أزلي، وأن التصريح النبوي يُسجل تقدُّماً ملحوظاً بالنسبة للمفاهيم الواردة في لاويين 16.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وكبش الفداء في يوم التكفير العظيم الذي يُقدَّم بيد مُقدِّمه وليس باختياره لأنه غير عاقل، كان يحمل وزر خطايا الشعب. إلا أنه بالرغم من رتبة وضع الأيدي، أي وضع يد الخطاة عليه، لم يكن قادر أن يجعل المقدم والذبيحة واحد - على مستوى الشركة كواقع فعلي - حتى يصير ذات فاعليه داخلية وقوة تطهير دائم، فالتعليم بالإنابة في القصاص لم يكن على صله بهذه الليتورجيا[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][ [FONT=&quot]لأنه إن كان دم ثيران و تيوس ورماد عجلة مرشوش على المنجسين يقدس إلى طهارة الجسد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][ [FONT=&quot]لأنه لا يمكن (مستحيل) أن دم ثيران و تيوس يرفع خطايا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وأما العبد (( أي الله الكلمة الذي أخلى نفسه آخذاً شكل العبد، الله الظاهر في الجسد)) بالعكس، فأنه أصبح بسبب التجسد هو الكاهن والذبيحة ومقدمها في آنٍ واحد، فأنه يُسلَّم نفسه طواعية باختياره الحرّ، لأجل الخطاة بتقدمة ذاته الخالية من أي شبه عيب، حاملاً البشرية كلها فيه، وهي تعود بالفائدة على [كثيرين] بحسب تدبير الله وخطته الموضوعة للخلاص الأبدي. وهنا تلتقي أقصى الباطنية مع أقصى العطاء وأقصى الفاعلية:[/FONT]

 *+ *[FONT=&quot]من الضغطة ومن الدينونة أُخذ وفي جيله من كان يظن انه قُطع من أرض الأحياء، أنه ضُرِبَ من أجل ذنب شعبي.. من تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع، وعبدي البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين، وآثامهم هو يحملها، لذلك أقسم له بين الأعزاء، ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة، من أجل أنه سكب للموت نفسه (بحريته وإرادته) وأحصي مع آثمة، وهو حمل خطية كثيرين، وشفع في المذنبين. [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   =========================
         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 9: 13)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 10: 4)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (إشعياء 53)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*ثانياً** العهــــــــــــد**الجديد*​ *(1) استمرار وتفوق*​ نجد في العهد الجديد استمرار وتفوق من ناحية الكمال،
فعوض ما كانت تمثله الذبيحة كرمز، أصبحت تنطبق على المرموز إليه تمام الانطباق بل وتتفوق عليها جداً، لأنها تحققت في كمال اتساعها وحققت وحدتها بعد ما كانت منفصلة غير متصلة، إذ كانت كل ذبيحة منفردة ومرتبطة بأخرى ولكنها لم تكن واحدة في تقديمها، وعموماُ – كما أوضحنا في العهد القديم – نجد أن شخص ربنا يسوع يرجع إلى الفكرة النبوية عن أولوية النفس على الطقس بالرغم من أهميته كما ذكرنا سابقاً: [فأن قدمت قربانك إلى المذبح وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئاً عليك فاترك هُناك قُربانك قُدام المذبح واذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك وحينئذٍ تعالى وقدم قُربانك] [1]
 ويتضح هذا ويظهر بقوة بالنسبة لعلاقتنا معه وبالتالي مع القريب: [ومحبته (الله) من كل القلب ومن كل الفهم ومن كل النفس ومن كل القدرة، ومحبة القريب كالنفس هي أفضل من جميع المحرقات والذبائح] [2]
 وبرجوعه للمفهوم الباطني الذي شُرح في العهد القديم لتوضيح الديانة الباطنية من القلب، يعدّ الأذهان لتفهم معنى ذبيحته الخاصة أي ذبيحة نفسه التي تفوقت على ذبائح العهد القديم كلها. 
 فنجد أنه من عهد لعهد يقوم استمرار وتفوق، فالاستمرار يبدو في انطباق عناصر الذبيحة – في العهد القديم – على موت المسيح له المجد في العهد الجديد، والتفوق يظهر بفضل طابع الأصالة المطلقة في تقدمة يسوع المسيح الله اللوغوس المتجسد:
 *+ *[الذي هو رمز للوقت الحاضر الذي فيه تُقدَّم قرابين وذبائح لا يُمكن (مستحيل) من جهة الضمير أن تُكمل الذي يخدم (تجعله كامل)] [3]؛ [وليس بـدم تيوس وعجـول بل بـدم نفســه دخل مـــرة واحــدة إلى الأقداس فوجــد فـــداءً أبديـــاً][4]؛ [لأنه لا يمكن (مستحيل) أن دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع خطايا] [5]؛ [لأنه أن كان دم ثيران وتيوس ورماد عجلة مرشوش على المنجسين يقدس إلى طهارة الجسد، فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي] [6]​ والواقع أن هذا التفوق والتميز يُدخل في العالم حقيقة جديدة في ملئ جوهرها وطبعها الإلهي، وهي حقيقة الفداء والخلاص الأبدي الذي صُنع بدم عهداً جديداً، دم ابن الله الذي يطهر النفس والضمير والقلب، طُهراً كاملاً أبدياً يفوق كل حدود إمكانيات البشر وفكرهم الخاص: [في تقديـــس الــروح للطاعـــة ورش دم يســـوع المسيـــح لتكثـــر لكم النعمـــة والسلام] [7]؛ [ فإذ لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع ] [8]؛ [أن سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية ] [9]
=========================
 *(2) معنى الذبيحة*​  على ضوء دراستنا في العهد القديم، نستطيع أن نتعرف على معنى الذبيحة، فالسبب الرئيسي لتقديم ذبيحة هو *التقديس*، فأولاً تُفرز الذبيحة، أي يتم انتقائها بدقة وتدقيق شديد بحيث تكون *بلا عيب*، ثم يتم وقفها على الله وحده، أي تكريسها وتخصيصها لغرض تقديمها لله القدوس الحي، ومن هنا تأتي صفة *التكريس*، تكريس أي تخصيص الشخص أو الشيء للرب، أي لتقريبه للرب، أو استخدامه لأغراض مقدسة، بمعنى إعطاء شيء أو شخص وضعاً مقدساً، أي أن يجعله مُقدساً، والمعنى أن يكون الشخص أو الشيء مفرزاً ليكون وقفاً على الله وحده، بمعنى استبعاده من حالة الاستخدام العادية أو الاستعمال الطبيعي ليُقدَّم لله الفائق النقاوة.

 *+ *[وكلم الرب موسى قائلاً: وأنت تأخذ لك أفخر الأطياب، مُراً قاطراً خمس مئة شاقل، وقرفة عطرة نصف ذلك مئتين وخمسين، وقصب الذريرة مئتين وخمسين. وسليخة خمس مئة بشاقل القدس، ومن زيت الزيتون هينا. وتصنعه دهناً مُقدساً للمسحة، عطر عطارة صنعة العطار دهناً مقدساً للمسحة يكون. وتمسح به خيمة الاجتماع وتابوت الشهادة. والمائدة وكل آنيتها والمنارة وآنيتها ومذبح البخور. ومذبح المحرقة وكل آنيته والمرحضة وقاعدتها. وتُقدسها فتكون قُدس أقداس كل ما مسها يكون مقدساً. وتمسح هرون وبنيه وتُقدسهم ليكهنوا لي. وتكلم بني إسرائيل قائلاً: يكون هذا لي دهناً مُقدساً للمسحة في أجيالكم. على جسد إنسان لا يُسكب وعلى مقاديره لا تصنعوا مثله، مقدس هو ويكون مقدساً عندكم. كل من ركب مثله ومن جعل منه على أجنبي يُقطع من شعبه] [10]

   عموماً كان التركيز الأساسي في الذبيحة على التقديس والتكريس للرب (تقدسوا، كونوا قديسين): [إني أنا الرب إلهكم فتتقدسون وتكونون قديسين لأني أنا قدوس، ولا تنجسوا أنفسكم بدبيب يدب على الأرض، إني أنا الرب الذي أصعدكم من أرض مصر ليكون لكم إلهاً فتكونون قديسين لأني أنا قدوس] [11]
   وذلك – بالطبع – لكي يكون شعب إسرائيل شعب مُفرز ومخصص للرب وحده من بين جميع الشعوب، متطهراً من الخطية والإثم وكل طمع، لكي يدخل في شركة مقدسة خاصة مع الله، متوسطاً ما بين الشعوب كلها والله الحي، أي بصفته وسيط يعلن مجد الله الحقيقي الحي الواحد:

 *·      *[وقال يشوع للشعب تقدسوا لأن الرب يعمل غداً في وسطكم عجائب [12]؛ قم قدس الشعب وقل تقدسوا للغد لأنه هكذا قال الرب إله إسرائيل في وسطك حرام يا إسرائيل فلا تتمكن للثبوت أمام أعدائك حتى تنزعوا الحرام من وسطكم [13]؛ فقال سلام قد جئت لأذبح للرب، تقدسوا وتعالوا معي إلى الذبيحة وقدس يسى وبنيه ودعاهم إلى الذبيحة] [14]
   ================================
 *عموماً مُلَّخص معنى الذبائح كالآتي (كما جاء في القاموس اللاهوتي الألماني لكيتل):*​ *v *الذبيحة هي استحداث وَضع، من خلاله يُمكن أن يُستعلن الله نفسه بقصد تنظيم علاقة بينه وبين شعبه. فبواسطة نظام الذبائح – في العهد القديم – أراد الله أن يكون له علاقة وتعامل شخصي مع شعبه. وأول مثل لذلك – كما رأينا سابقاً – ما جاء في بداية تعامل الله مع إبراهيم أب الآباء: [فآمن بالرب فحسبه له براً. وقال له أنا الرب أخرجك من أور الكلدانيين ليعطيك هذه الأرض لترثها. فقال أيها السيد الرب بماذا أعلم أني أرثها. فقال له خُذ لي عجلة ثلاثية وعنزة ثلاثية وكبشاً ثلاثياً ويمامة وحمامه. فأخذ هذه كلها وشقها من الوسط وجعل شق كل واحد مقابل صاحبه.. ولما صارت الشمس إلى المغيب وقع على إبرام ثبات وإذا رعبه مظلمة عظيمة واقعة عليه.. في ذلك اليوم قطع الرب مع إبرام ميثاقاً] [15]

 كذلك حينما أراد الله أن يُجرب إبراهيم في محبته وطاعته لله أكثر من كل شيء آخر طلب منه أن يقدم ابنه وحيده الذي يحبه وقبل فيه المواعيد ذبيحة، فأطاع ولم يتردد، ومنعه الله في آخر لحظة والسكين على رقبة ابنه، وأعدَّ له كبشاً للذبيحة عوضاً عن ابنه.
 وفي هذا كان الله يُعبَّر أعظم تعبير – من خلال ابراهيم – عن أن الذبيحة لله هي في عينيه أقوى تعبير عن الحب والطاعة اللذين ارتبط بهما الإنسان بالله، ورد فعل الذبيحة بهذا الشكل هو رد الله على إبراهيم بعد تقديم ابنه بمحبة لله وطاعة منقطعة النظير:
 *+ *[بذاتي أقسمت يقول الرب، إني من أجل أنك فعلت هذا الأمر ولم تُمسك ابنك وحيدك أباركك مباركة.. ويتبارك في نسلك جميع أمم الأرض] [16]
 وإذا أضفنا على شكل هذه الذبيحة الأشكال الأخرى التي وردت في الناموس، نستطيع القول إن الذبيحة دائماً ما تُعبَّر عن حضور الله ومعه نعمته وبره.

 وإذا كان الأنبياء في أواخر الأيام – في العهد القديم – بدئوا يعلنون رفض الله لذبائح شعب إسرائيل، وكذلك المزامير – كما رأينا وشرحنا سابقاً – فلم تكن المعارضة على الذبائح في حد ذاتها، ولا حتى على الطقس بكل ما جاء فيه، ولكن لأن الشعب بكهنته *أهملوا* القصد الأساسي من الذبائح التي قامت عليه روحياً، وهو الوجود في حضرة الله لتكوين علاقة روحية حقيقية تنمو مع الأيام، مع التواضع والتقوى والإيمان والمحبة التي هي روح الطقس الذبائحي ومحوره كله، والتي كانت هي – بحد ذاتها – الذبائح الحقيقية. وهكذا حلَّت التقدمات المادية والشكلية عوض العلاقة الشخصية الروحية والتسبيح والشكر للخلاص في حضرة الله بالقداسة. وهذا كان بالنص، محور تبكيت الأنبياء والمزامير:
 *+ *أسمـــع يا شعبي فأتكلم يا إسرائيل فأشهد عليك. الله إلهك أنا (إني أنا الله إلهك)، لا على ذبائحـك أوبخـك، فأن محرقاتك هي دائمــاً قدامي.. هل آكل لحـــم الثيـــران أو أشـــرب دم التيوس؛ أذبـــــح لله حمـــداً وأوفِ العلي نذورك، وادعني في يوم الضيق أُنقـــذك فتُمجدني [17]؛ إني أُريد رحمة لا ذبيحة، ومعرفة الله أكثر من محرقات (وهو تحول باطني صادق = ذبيحة حقيقية مقبولة وليس أدق من موقف أب الآباء إبراهيم للتعبير عنها)] [18]؛ بذبيحة وتقدمة لم تُسرّ (لم تشأ)، أُذنيَّ فتحت، محرقة وذبيحة خطية لم تطلب. حينئذٍ قلت هانذا جئت بدرج الكتاب مكتوب عني. أن أفعل مشيئتك يا إلهي سُررت (أعمل بمشيئتك يا الله، شريعتك في صميم أحشائي)] [19]

 عموماً طلب الله للعلاقة الروحية والحياة حسب الوصية بتقوى ومحبة كاملة له لم يكن يتعارض مع الذبائح. ولكن بسبب التوقف عن القصد الأساسي من هذه الذبائح رفضها الله تماماً، لأن الله لا يرضى بشكل أو مظهر خارجي، لأنه لا يتعامل مع المرائي أو من له صورة التقوى وينكر قوتها:
 *+ *[ومتى صليت فلا تكن كالمرائين فإنهم يحبون أن يُصلوا قائمين في المجامع وفي زوايا الشوارع لكي يظهروا للناس، الحق أقول لكم أنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم] [20]
 *+ *[يعترفون بأنهم يعرفون الله ولكنهم بالأعمال ينكرونه إذ هم رجسون غير طائعين ومن جهة كل عمل صالح مرفوضون] [21]
 *+ *[واكتب إلى ملاك الكنيسة التي في ساردس هذا يقوله الذي له سبعة (الكمال) أرواح الله والسبعة الكواكب أنا عارف أعمالك أن لك اسماً إنك حي وأنت ميت] [22]
   =====================
 [1] (متى 5: 23 – 24)
     [2] (مرقس 12: 13)
     [3] (عبرانيين 9: 9)
     [4] (عبرانيين 9: 12)
     [5] (عبرانيين 10: 4)
     [6] (عبرانيين 9: 13و 14)
     [7] (1بطرس 1: 2)
     [8] (عبرانيين 10: 19)
     [9] (1يوحنا 1: 7)
     [10] (خروج 30: 22 – 33)
     [11] (لاويين 11: 44و 45)
     [12] (يشوع 3: 5)
     [13] (يشوع 7: 13)
     [14] (1صموئيل 16: 5)
     [15] (تكوين 15: 6 – 10 و12 و18)
     [16] (تكوين 22: 16 – 18)
     [17] (أنظر مزمور 50: 7 و15)
     [18] (هوشع 6: 6)
     [19] (مزمور 40: 6 – 8)
     [20] (متى 6: 5)
     [21] (تيطس 1: 16)
     [22] (رؤيا 3: 1)​


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot](3) يسوع يقدم نفسه ذبيحـــــــــة
===================
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أ - تمهيــــــــد *​​   [FONT=&quot]نجد في العهد الجديد أن يسوع عندما كان يُنبئ عن آلامه، يستخدم نفس ذات الكلمات والألفاظ التي كانت تتميز بها ذبيحة التكفيرية التي ذُكرت في سفر أشعياء النبي:[/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot]إنه يأتي *"ليخدم"* [FONT=&quot]διακονηθηναι - to serve[/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ **[FONT=&quot]"يبذل حياته – يبذل نفسه – يعطي حياته"*[FONT=&quot]δοναι τήν ψυχήν – to give life[/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot]ويموت *" فداءً " *[FONT=&quot]λύτρον – ransom/atonement[/FONT][FONT=&quot] عن كثيرين (يفتدي أسير أو يحرر أسير – يكفر بالآلام حتى الموت)[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]+*[FONT=&quot] لأن ابن الإنسان أيضاً لم يأتِ ليُخدَّم، بل ليخدِّم وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين [FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]+*[FONT=&quot] لأني أقول لكم إنه ينبغي (يجب – يتحتم) أن يتم فيَّ أيضاً المكتوب وأُحصيَّ مع أثمه [FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]+*[FONT=&quot] وأما الرب فسُرَّ بأن يسحقه بالحزن. إن جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم.. من تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع، وعبدي البار بمعرفته يُبرر كثيرين، وآثامهم هو يحملها لذلك أقسم له بين الأعزاء.. من أجل أنه سكب للموت نفسه (بذل نفسه) وأُحصيَّ مع أثمه، وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين [FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]وفضلاً عن ذلك ففي العشاء الفصحي الأخير، يؤكد الرب يسوع المسيح على وجود علاقة مقصودة ومحدده بين موته وذبيحة الحمل الفصحي. ولنتتبع قول الرب في الأناجيل ونلاحظ ما قيل بترتيب عجيب مُذهل في الأناجيل:[/FONT]
 ·      [FONT=&quot]1 – وكان فصح اليهود *قريباً* فصعد كثيرين من الكور إلى أورشليم قبل الفصح ليطهروا أنفسهم فكانوا يطلبون يسوع ويقولون فيما بينهم وهم واقفون في الهيكل ماذا تظنون هل هو لا يأتي إلى العيد وكان أيضاً رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون قد أصدروا أمراً إن عرف أحد أين هو فليدل عليه لكي يمسكوه. [FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT]
 ·      [FONT=&quot]2 – ثم قبل الفصح *بستة أيام* أتى يسوع إلى بيت عنيا حيث كان لعازر الميت الذي أقامه من الأموات فصنعوا له هناك عشاء. [FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][/FONT]
 ·      [FONT=&quot]3 – تعلمون أنهُ بعد *يومين* يكون الفصح وابن الإنسان يُسّلَّم ليُصلب (صيغة مبني للمجهول، الآب يُسَلَّم، والابن يُسلَّم ذاته بإرادته وسلطانه). [FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT]
 ·      [FONT=&quot]4 – وأما يسوع *قبل عيد الفصح* (الفصح يعني العبور، وهنا الإشارة إلى عبور المسيح الموت، وهذا هو الفصح الحقيقي، أي الانتقال من الوضع الحاضر إلى المشاركة في مجد الآب بالبشرية التي اتحد بها في سر تجسده) وهو عالم أن ساعته قد جاءت ((يعي الرب وعياً تاماً بمجيء ساعته وأهمية الأحداث التي ابتدأت ويستقبلها بملء حريته وإرادته)) لينتقل من هذا العالم إلى الآب إذ كان قد أحب خاصته الذين في العالم أحبهم إلى المنتهى[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وأخيراً يرجع صراحة إلى خروج 34: 8، مبيناً الصورة التي استخدمها موسى (دم العهد):[/FONT]​ ·      [FONT=&quot]وأخذ موسى الدم ورش على الشعب وقال: هوذا دم العهد [FONT=&quot]דַם־הַבְּרִת[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الذي قطعه الرب معكم على هذه الأقوال. [FONT=&quot][8][/FONT]؛ وقال لهم يسوع: هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]covenant[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الجديد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]αἷμά μου τῆς διαθήκς[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين. [FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]على أن الإشارة هنا إلى الحمل الذي يُخلّص بدمه الشعب، وإلى ضحايا سيناء التي تُثبت العهد القديم، وإلى موت العبد التكفيري، وهي إشارة تؤكد بوضوح طابع الذبيحة في موت الرب يسوع: فهذا الموت الذي يموته المسيح الرب ليس كذبائح العهد القديم تُفيد مُقدِّمها إلى طهارة الجسد وتعجز عن تطهير الضمير وتغيير القلب من الداخل، بل موته يُفيد الجميع فعلاً وعملاً على مستوى واقعي مُعاش، إذ يُعطي غفران الخطايا ويغسل الضمير من الداخل، فبذبيحته يكرس العهد النهائي لشعباً جديداً مولود من الله، وموته – لكل من يؤمن – يصبح ينبوعاً للحياة الأبدية.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]أما الإفخارستيا التي أُسست لتجعل قربان الصليب الواحد حاضراً كذكرى[FONT=&quot]άνάμνησις anamnesis[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot][10][/FONT] في إطار مائدة مقدسة، فهي تربط الطقس المسيحي الجديد بذبائح وحدة الاتحاد القديمة والتي كانت تحمل في طياتها رمز الذبيحة الجديدة والنهائية:[/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][وتأخذ دقيقاً وتخبزه أثني عشر قُرصاً عُشرين يكون القرص الواحد، وتجعلها صفين، كل صف ستة على المائدة الطاهرة أمام الرب، وتجعل على كل صف لُباناً نقياً فيكون للخبز تذكاراً وقوداً للرب] [FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وعلى هذا النحو فإن تقدمة يسوع المسيح في واقع تقديمها اللاهوتي الذبائحي وتعبيرها السري، توجز وتُتمم تدبير الذبائح كلها معاً في العهد القديم: وذلك بصفتها ذبيحة واحدة كاملة مُقدَّمة في وقتٍ واحد، ليست منفصلة أو متصلة، لأن المسيح الرب الواحد الذي هو الكاهن والمذبح والذبيحة معاً قدَّم نفسه بالتمام ليصير ذبيحة أبدية وهي في ذات الوقت صارت – بسبب طبيعته – أزلية، وهذا ما سوف نوضحه بأكثر تفصيل فيما بعد، لأن الذبيحة هنا تتفوق على العهد القديم بكل رموزه التي هي ظل باهت ضعيف للغاية للحقيقة المسيانية التي تمت في ملء الزمان كالتدبير.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ويلزمنا أن نفهم – بشكل مُحدد – معنى المحرقة والفرق بين التقدمة والذبيحة كالآتي:[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]+ معنى المحرقة **[FONT=&quot]ὁλοκαύτωμα[/FONT]*[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Holocaust – a whole burnt-offering[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]وهي تقدمة (قربان = ذبيحة) صحيحة وسليمة لا عيب فيها، غير مكسورة أو مقسومة، تُقدَّم لتُحرق بالتمام، أي بتمامها وكاملها (وسوف نشرحها بالتفصيل الشديد حينما نتكلم عن ذبيحة المحرقة وطقس وسبب تقديمها)[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]+ الفرق بين التقدمة **[FONT=&quot]προσΦορά[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ؛ الذبيحة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]θύσια[/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]الذبيحة = فعل التقدمة مضافاً إليه عنصر الألم حتى الموت. [/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot]فالتقدمة تتم أولاً بالفرز والتخصيص، لأن الرب يسوع قدَّم نفسه أولاً بحريته وإرادته وسلطانه وحده كحمل طائع مشيئة الآب، ثم تُرفع كذبيحة أمام الله، وهذا ورد في التقليد الليتورچي الكنسي القديم، فأن القداس الإلهي يبدأ بتقديم الحمل، وهذا هو عمل ليتورچي قائم بذاته كفعل تقدمة مُقربة للآب بالطاعة وهذا يعبر عنه بمجيء المسيح الذي جاء في الجسد، ثم يليه قداس تقدمة المسيح كذبيحة، لأنه تجسد أولاً وعاش بيننا ثم قدَّم نفسه للموت، أي أن التقدمة قُدمت أولاً مُفرزة مُكرسه مُعينة من الله لتصل إلى الطاعة حتى الموت كذبيحة حمل رافع خطية العالم.[/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot]ففي تقديم الحمل يُقدَّم مُهيأ للذبيحة [FONT=&quot]θύσια[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وفي القداس الإلهي ندخل في سرّ الحمل المذبوح[FONT=&quot][12][/FONT]، وتُرفع الذبيحة بالتقدمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]προσΦορά[/FONT][/FONT]
=================
         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مرقس 10: 45)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (لوقا 22: 37)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (إشعياء 53: 10 – 12)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 11: 55 – 57)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 12: 1و2)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (متى 26: 2)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 13: 1)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (خروج 24: 8)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مرقس 14: 24)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][FONT=&quot] هذه الكلمة ليست بالمعنى الدارج المشهور للجميع، مجرد ذكرى، ولكنها في الترجمة الأصلية تُستخدم في الأعمال التي تخص الله، وتُعَّبر عن حدوث "صلة شخصية" على وجه خاص بين الإنسان والله. ومعناها على وجه الخصوص – كما قصد الرب منها – *استعلان وظهور عمل الرب إلى أن يُستعلَّن الرب نفسه في اليوم الأخير* أي في المجيء الثاني، وعموماً هي ليست من الكلمات العادية التي تدخل ضمن الحديث العادي أو التعبير الشخصي، لكنها اصطلاح طقسي ليتورجي وذلك بحسب ورودها واستخدامها في الطقس القديم.[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (لاويين 24: 5 – 7)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][12] [FONT=&quot]وينبغي أن نعلم بيقين ان هذا ليس معناه أننا نصلب المسيح الرب مرة أخرى على الإطلاق، لأنه قدَّم نفسه مرة واحدة ولن تعاد ذبيحة الصليب إطلاقاً، وفي القداس الإلهي نحن لا نصنع ذلك إطلاقاً ولا هذا إيماننا ولا هو عقيدتنا ولا هو غرض القداس أو هدفه لأن بعدم وعي أو فهم فأن كثيرين يتصورن هذا الأمر الخاطئ للغاية وسوف نضع الشرح السليم عن القداس الإلهي في موضوع آخر مستقلاً بذاته. [/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]ب – يسوع المسيح حمل الله *​​[FONT=&quot]في العهد القديم قدَّم إبراهيم ذبيحة لله كبشاً عوضاً عن ابنه اسحق: [فناداه ملاك الرب من السماء وقال: إبراهيم، إبراهيم: فقال هاأنذا، فقال لا تمد يدك إلى الغلام ولا تفعل به شيئاً، لأني الآن علمت أنك خائف [FONT=&quot]יְרֵ֤א​[FONT=&quot](من الناحية الأخلاقية، وتعني تبجيل أو توقير [/FONT][FONT=&quot]reverent[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) الله فلم تُمسك ابنك وحيدك عني، فرفع إبراهيم عينيه ونظر وإذا كبش وراءه مُمسكاً في الغابة بقرنيه، فذهب إبراهيم وأخذ الكبش وأصعده محرقة عوضاً عن ابنه] [FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]أما في العهد الجديد فيسوع هو نفسه وبشخصه الحمل الوحيد الحقيقي الحي الذي رفع خطية العالم بتقدمة ذاته على الصليب بإرادته وسلطانه وحده، كما يصفه إنجيل يوحنا: [ها هوذا [FONT=&quot]Ἴδε[/FONT][FONT=&quot] حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم] [FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ويلزمنا هنا ننتبه للكلمة (ها هوذا [FONT=&quot]Ἴδε[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) فهذا التعبير يأتي بمعنى رؤية يقين (والرؤيا هنا = انتبه ورصد وعاين فأشار بتأكيد ليوثق حقيقة – حاضرة الآن – كشهادة أمام الجميع)، فهنا يوجد توجيه لملاحظة شيء جديد أو مُثير للإعجاب ويستحق الاهتمام البالغ والالتفات إليه.[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ولذك نجد أن يسوع يتمم النبوات وينطبق عليه كل ما لذبيحة الفصح، إذ قد مات يسوع في الساعة الثالثة من بعد ظهر يوم الجمعة السابق لعيد الفصح حسب الطقس اليهودي الأصيل، وهي الساعة التي كانت تُذبح فيها أمام الهيكل بأورشليم الحملان الفصحية، ويؤكد إنجيل يوحنا هذا الشبه بين يسوع والحمل الفصحي، عندما يُشير إلى أن يسوع وهو على الصليب لم يُكسر له عظم على مثال الحمل الفصحى نفسه كما جاء في خروج ولننتبه لهذه الآيات قصاد بعضها:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]+​[FONT=&quot] ثم إذ كان استعداد، فلكيلا تبقى الأجساد على الصليب في السبت، لأن   يوم ذلك السبت *كان عظيماً*، سأل   اليهود بيلاطس أن يُكسر سيقانهم ويُرفعوا، فأتى العسكر وكسروا ساقي الأول والآخر   المصلوب معهُ وأما يسوع فلما جاءوا إليه لم يكسروا ساقيه لأنهم رأوه قد مات..   والذي عاين شهد وشهادته حق، وهو يعلم أنهُ يقول الحق لتؤمنوا أنتم، *لأن هذا لكي يتم الكتاب القائل عظم لا يُكسر منه*   [FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]+​[FONT=&quot] وقال الرب لموسى وهارون: *هذه فريضة   الفصح*... في بيت واحد يؤكل، لا تخرج من اللحم من البيت إلى خارج *وعظماً لا تكسروا منه* [FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]+​[FONT=&quot] يحفظ جميـــع عظامــه. *واحـــده منها   لا ينكسر* [FONT=&quot][5]​​​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]لقد افتدانا يسوع من الخطية مُظهراً أن العبادة الحقيقية ليست تقدمة ذبائح حيوانات، بل تقدمة الذات في سرّ الموت والقيامة مع المسيح لتتميم إرادة الله في البرّ والقداسة. وهذا ما يشرحه القديس بولس الرسول بقوله: [لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع، قد أعتقني (حررني وفك قيدي) من ناموس الخطية والموت، لأنه ما كان الناموس عاجزاً عنه فيما كان ضعيفاً بالجسد (ما لم يستطيعه الناموس لعجزة بسبب الجسد – لأن الإنسان عايش في الجسد وليس في الروح) فالله إذ أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية، ولأجل الخطية دان الخطية (قضى وأنهى على الخطية) في الجسد، لكي يتم حكم (برّ) الناموس فينا] [FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ولنفهم كلمات القديس بولس الرسول على ضوء النبوات التي تشرح سرّ عمل الله في قلوبنا بناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع:[/FONT]
  *+ *[FONT=&quot]هكذا قال رب الجنود إله إسرائيل سيقولون بعد هذه الكلمة في أرض يهوذا وفي مدنها عندما أرد سبيهم يباركك الرب يا مسكن البرّ يا أيها الجبل المقدس.. لأني أرويتُ النفس المُعيية وملأت كل نفس ذائبة.. ها أيام تأتي يقول الرب وأقطع مع بيت إسرائيل ومع بيت يهوذا عهداً جديداً. ليس كالعهد الذي قطعته مع آبائهم يوم أمسكتهم بيدهم لأخرجهم من أرض مصر حين نقضوا عهدي فرفضتهم يقول الرب. بل هذا هو العهد الذي أقطعهُ مع بيت إسرائيل بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب: أجعل شريعتي في داخلهم واكتبها على قلوبهم وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً. ولا يُعلِّمون بعد كل واحد صاحبه وكل واحد أخاه قائلين: اعرفوا الرب، لأنهم سيعرفونني من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم يقول الرب. لأني أصفح عن أثمهم ولا أذكر خطيتهم بعد (وأما أنتم فالمسحة التي أخذتموها منه ثابته فيكم، ولا حاجة بكم إلى أن يُعلِّمكم أحد، بل كما تُعلمكم هذه المسحة عينها عن كل شيء، وهي حق وليست كذباً. كما علمتكم تثبتون فيه). [FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][/FONT]​  *+ *[FONT=&quot]وأرش عليكم ماءً طاهراً فتطهرون من كل نجاساتكم ومن كل أصنامكم أطهركم. وأعطيكم قلباً جديداً واجعل روحي في داخلكم (لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع، قد أعتقني من ناموس الخطية والموت) وأجعلكم تسلكون في فرائضي وتحفظون أحكامي وتعملون بها.. وتكونون لي شعباً وأنا أكون لكم إلهاً. وأخلصكم من كل نجاساتكم. [FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT]​  *+ *[FONT=&quot]هكذا قال السيد الرب: هانذا أفتح قبوركم وأصعدكم من قبوركم يا شعبي وآتي بكم إلى أرض إسرائيل [وأقامنا معه وأجلسنا معه في السماويات في المسيح يسوع – أفسس 2: 6) ]. فتعلمون إني أنا الرب عند فتحي قبوركم وإصعادي إياكم من قبوركم يا شعبي. واجعل روحي فيكم فتحيون، وأجعلكم في أرضكم فتعلمون أني أنا الرب تكلمت وأفعل، يقول الرب. [FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]ومن خلال هذه النبوات وكلمات القديس بولس يتضح لنا أنه إذا تجدد الإنسان داخلياً بسرّ عمل الله في المسيح يسوع وتحوَّل بروح الله الذي يرسله الآب لنا باسم يسوع ليسكن ويحل فينا "واجعل روحي فيكم فتحيون - وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم [FONT=&quot][10]" يستطيع بسهولة ومحبة أن يطيع مشيئة الله، فهي لم تعد إكراها وغصباً، لأنها لا تُفرض عليه من الخارج – من ناحية الجسد – لتنفيذها غصباً وقسراً، بل صارت الشريعة، شريعة روح الحياة، مكتوبة بالحفر على القلب من الداخل بنور الله، لتُناسب الحياة الجديدة التي أخذناها بولادتنا الجديدة من فوق، لأننا صرنا نتشكل بها على صورة الابن الوحيد.[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالمسيح يسوع اتخذ على وجه تام مصير وضعنا الخاطئ، بدون أن يكون هو خاطئ لأنه بار (في المُطلق)، وببره يبرر الكثيرين: [لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية، خطية لأجلنا، لنصير نحن برّ الله فيه [FONT=&quot][11]؛ الذي حَمَلَ هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة، لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبرّ. الذي بجلدته شُفيتم [FONT=&quot][12][/FONT]؛ وتعلمون أن ذاك أُظهر لكي يرفع خطايانا ] [FONT=&quot][13][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot][المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس، إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا. لأنه مكتوب: "ملعون كل من عُلق على خشبة "، لتصير بركة إبراهيم للأمم في المسيح يسوع. لننال بالإيمان موعد الروح] [FONT=&quot][14][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فقد صار الرب يسوع نفسه وبشخصه ذبيحة كفارة فريدة من نوعها، وهنا تحقق كمال فعل الذبيحة القديمة (الرمزية) في المسيح يسوع، فأُبطلت كل الذبائح وانتهت تماماً لأن المسيح نفسه وبذاته أي بشخصه الإلهي هو الذبيحة الحقيقية الكاملة التامة الأبدية، والذي بموته دان الخطية في الجسد وقضى على فعلها تماماً، وأفرغها من سلطانها، وأبطل الموت الذي كان نتيجة طبيعية ملازمة لها، لأنه ثمرتها الخاصة.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ففي ذبيحة الخطية في العهد القديم، يكشف موت الضحية الحيوانية المقدمة عوض الخاطئ، عن الحكم المُلازم للخطية حسب طبيعتها الخاصة، لأن الخطية خاطئة جداً ومن يفعلها يموت بالضرورة، تلقائياً، لأن نتاجها الموت لأنها تحمله في باطنها طبيعياً، أما في المسيح يسوع، يتم إماتة الخطية في الجسد مرة واحدة، ليُميت الجسد التي تعمل فيه الخطية كمجال خصب لعملها، وبالتالي يفرغها من سلطانها إذ يصنع بحياته إنساناً جديداً سماوياً، أي إنسان نوراني لا يتعامل مع الظُلمة، فلا يعود للخطية أي سلطان عليه لأنها ميتة، فالإنسان المؤمن في المسيح الخطية ميتة بالنسبة له، فلا يتعامل معها مرة أخرى لأن لا سلطان لها عليه بسبب قوة الله التي تُساكنه، حتى لو تعثر وسقط، فأنه يقوم فوراً لأن الموت أُبتُلع لحياة، ومن المستحيل أن يسود موت على حياة، ولا الحياة نفسها تستطيع أن تحيا في الموت، لذلك من دخل في سرّ حرية المسيح الرب فأنه ينفك من سلطان الخطية ويستطيع أن يغلبها دون عناء، لأنه حُرّ منها وغير مقيد، بسبب إيمانه بكفارة المسيح التامة الأبدية، لأنه صار حُر المسيح [وتعرفون الحق والحق يُحرركم؛ [FONT=&quot]فَإِنْ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً][FONT=&quot][15][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وتتوسع الرسالة إلى العبرانيين في معنى الفداء: [لأنه إن كان دم ثيران وتيوس ورماد عجلة مرشوش على المنجسين، يُقدس إلى طهارة الجسد (الطهارة الطقسية المطلوبة للاشتراك في العبادة القديمة)، فكم بالحري (بالأولى) يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدَّم نفسه (قرباناً وذبيحة) لله بلا عيب، يُطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي] [FONT=&quot][16][/FONT][/FONT]
  *+ *[FONT=&quot]وطبعاً بلا عيب في هذه الآية: تضع ذبيحة ربنا يسوع المسيح من جهة الأفضلية عن كل الذبائح الحيوانية التي لم تقوى على طهارة النفس والضمير من الداخل، لأنها ذبيحة تحمل حياة الله وقوته فيها، ومن ذلك تأتي فاعليتها لتطهير الضمير واتحاد الإنسان بالله بالسرّ في المسيح يسوع، لأنها قُدِّمت ليست بحسب برّ الناموس، بل بحسب برّ ابن الله الشخصي.[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]والرسالة للعبرانيين توضح أن كل ذبائح العهد القديم ما هي إلا مُجرد رمز لذبيحة العهد الجديد ولا تساويها في قيمتها الجوهرية، بكونها صارت بدم حي مُحيي يُعطي شفاء داخلي واقعي حقيقي لأنها ذبيحة حية إلى الأبد قادرة على التطهير العميق الكامل والشامل للعالم كله، لأن الدم هنا صار غير منتسب للجسد الطبيعي بل لجسد ابن الله الحي، فصار الدم المسفوك هو دم ابن الله الحقيقي الآتي في الجسد حسب التدبير.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot][لأنه لا يمكن (مستحيل) أن دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع (يُزيل) الخطايا. لذلك عند دخوله إلى العالم (المسيح) يقول: ذبيحة وقرباناً لم تَرد، ولكن هيأت لي جسداً، بمحرقات وذبائح للخطية لم تُسرّ، ثم قلت: هنذا أَجيء في درج الكتاب مكتوب عني لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله، إذ يقول آنفاً (أولاً) إنك ذبيحة وقرباناً ومحرقات وذبائح للخطية لم تُرد، ولا سُررت بها، التي تُقَدَم حسب (بموجب أو بحسب) الناموس، ثم قال: هنذا أَجيء لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله، ينزع الأول (العبادة الأولى بكل طقسها) لكي يُثبت الثاني (تتميم الوعد وتحقيق الرمز في كماله حسب قصد الله وإعلان مشيئته)، فبهذه المشيئة نحن مُقدسون بتقديم (بالقربان الذي قُدمَ فيه) جسد يسوع المسيح مرة واحدة] [FONT=&quot][17][/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وفي العهد الجديد عموماً يظهر في موت الرب تحقيق النبوات القديمة، ولاسيما نبوة إشعياء عن عبد الرب [لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس [FONT=&quot][18]] الذي سيحمل خطايا كثيرين [FONT=&quot][19][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وهذا المعنى المتسع للغاية، الذي نجده في العهد الجديد وفي الكنيسة الأولى لموت المسيح، قد عَبَّرَ عنه يسوع نفسه في العشاء الفصحي الأخير الذي تناوله مع تلاميذه فيقول بولس الرسول: [لأنني تسلمت [FONT=&quot]παρέλαβον[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]accept the truth of[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) من الرب ما سلمتكم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]παρέδωκα[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]transfer[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [FONT=&quot][20][/FONT] أيضاً: أن الرب يسوع في الليلة التي أُسلِمَ فيها أخذ خبزاً وشكر فكسر وقال: خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي المكسور (يُعطى) لأجلكم، أصنعوا هذا لذكري] [FONT=&quot][21][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ويوضح القديس لوقا عبارة "الذي هو لأجلكم" بقوله: [وأخذ خبزاً وشكر وكسر وأعطاهم قائلاً: هذا هو جسدي الذي يُبذل عنكم (لأجلكم)] [FONT=&quot][22]؛ [وكذلك الكأس أيضاً بعد العشاء قائلاً: هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي الذي يُسفك عنكم (لأجلكم)] [FONT=&quot][23][/FONT]؛ ويُضيف إنجيل متى الرسول: [لأن هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد، الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا] [FONT=&quot][24][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]لقد رأى يسوع – حسب معرفته بالقلوب – أن رفض اليهود لرسالته وحقدهم عليه، بسبب كشفه لقلوبهم وضمائرهم، سيقودهم إلى قتله، فانتظر الموت بسبب التدبير [لأجل هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة [FONT=&quot][25]]، إلا أنه جعل من موته: لحظة مغفرة ومسامحة وغفران للذين سيقتلونه، فلقد أعطى موته معنى الفداء الحقيقي المتسع جداً [في الليلة التي سَلَمَ فيها نفسه]، وبينما كان معه على العشاء يهوذا [الذي سَلَمهُ للموت] مُمثلاً حقد اليهود وخطايا العالم أجمع [FONT=&quot][26][/FONT]، فقد شهد الرب – سابقاً لتلك الساعة – عن نفسه قائلاً: [/FONT][/FONT]
  *+ *[FONT=&quot][أنا هو الراعي الصالح، والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه (حتى الموت) عن الخراف، وأما الذي هو أجير وليس راعياً، الذي ليست الخراف لهُ، فيرى الذئب مُقبلاً ويترك الخراف ويهرب، فيخطف الذئب الخراف ويُبددها، والأجير يهرب لأنه أجير ولا يُبالي بالخراف، أما أنا فإني الراعي الصالح وأعرف خاصتي، وخاصتي تعرفني، كما أن الآب يعرفني وأنا أعرف الآب، وأنا أضع نفسي عن الخراف، ولي خراف أُخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ينبغي أن آتي بتلك أيضاً، فتسمع صوتي وتكون رعية واحدة وراعٍ واحد، لهذا يُحبني الآب لأني أضع نفسي لآخذها أيضاً، ليس أحد يأخذها مني، بل أضعها من ذاتي، لي سلطان أن أضعها، ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً. هذه الوصية قبلتها من أبي][FONT=&quot][27]  [/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فهو قبل موته يسبق ويُعطيه معنى الفداء، فيبذل حياته بحريته، إذ يُعطي جسده ودمه، لأجل أحباؤه وأعداءه، ويكسر الخبز ويقول: [هذا هو جسدي الذي يُبذل لأجلكم]؛ ويسكب الخمر في الكأس ويقول: [هذا هو دمي الذي يُسفك عن كثيرين]؛ وقال وحدد بدقة: [هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]لقد أعطى يسوع حياته ليُنشئ عهداً جديداً بين الله والناس. وهكذا كان موته نقطة انطلاق لحياة جديدة في العالم، ومن البشرية التي قتلته بُعث شعباً جديداً مقدساً، وهم أولاً جماعة التلاميذ الذين آمنوا به وبذل يسوع حياته لأجلهم كما جاء في إنجيل لوقا: [هذا هو جسدي الذي يُبذل لأجلكم]، كما هو أيضاً للعالم كله – بلا استثناء – بحسب ما جاء في متى ومرقس بوضوح شديد: [هذا هو دمي الذي يُسفك عن كثيرين [FONT=&quot]πολλῶν[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]many – much[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]– high[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]in[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]number[/FONT][FONT=&quot])] ولفظة الكثيرين = الجميع، وكما قال القديس بولس الرسول: [لأنه يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس (أجمعين)، الإنسان يسوع المسيح الذي بذل نفسه فدية لأجل الجميع ] [FONT=&quot][28][/FONT].[/FONT][/FONT]
==================
         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (تكوين 22: 11 – 13)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 1: 29)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 19: 31 – 36)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (خروج 12: 43و 46)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مزمور 34: 20)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رومية 8: 2 – 4)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1بطرس 2: 27) ] (إرميا 31: 23 ، 25 ، 27 – 34)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (حزقيال 36: 25 – 29)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (حزقيال 37: 12 – 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 14: 26)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (2كورنثوس 5: 21)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1 بطرس 2: 24)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][13][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1يوحنا 3: 5)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][14][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (غلاطية 3: 13 – 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][15][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 8: 32، 36) [/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][16][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 9: 13 و14)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][17][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 4 – 10؛ أنظر للأهمية إشعياء 53: 4 – 12)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][18][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (فيلبي 2: 7)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][19][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أنظر للأهمية إشعياء 53: 4 – 12)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][20][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أنظر لوقا 22: 14 – 20)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][21][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1كورنثوس 11: 23و 24)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][22][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (لوقا 22: 1)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][23][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (لوقا 22: 20)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][24][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (متى 26: 28)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][25][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 12: 27)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][26][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (متى 26: 21 – 25)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][27][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 10: 11 – 18)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][28][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1 تيموثاوس 2: 5 و6)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]جـ – تقدمة يسوع تُنشئ عهداً جديداً*​​    [FONT=&quot]في الحقيقة أن تقدمة يسوع ذاته للموت أنشأت عهداً جديداً، والعهد يتضمن طقوساً وشريعة وشعب. فالعهد القديم أُنشئ بين الله وشعبه على يد موسى بواسطة دم الحيوانات (كما قلنا سابقاً في خروج 24: 8): [وأخذ موسى الدم ورشه على الشعب وقال: هوذا دم العهد الذي عاهدكم به الرب على جميع هذه الأقوال]، أما يسوع رب المجد الله المتجسد أنشأ عهداً جديداً بدمه الخاص، [دمٍ كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح] [FONT=&quot][1]، [دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي] [FONT=&quot][2]​​[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]والعهد القديم كان مبنياً على شريعة أُعطيت لموسى (الناموس بموسى أُعطى)، أما العهد الجديد فمبني على تعاليم الرب يسوع التي تُكتب لا على حجر بل في القلب [لأن هذا هو العهد الذي أعهدهُ مع بيت إسرائيل بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب: أجعل نواميسي في أذهانهم وأكتبها على قلوبهم وأنا أكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً] [FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وتعاليم الرب يسوع ليست تعاليم كلامية تُحفظ في الفكر كمعلومة لها بريقها ورونقها وكمال إنسانيتها، بل هي قوة حياة تُحيي النفس أبدياً، فهي تُشكلها وتُغيرها على صورة ذاته، ولذلك تُصاحبها نعمة قوية ذات سلطان تعمل في القلب سراً، فتنقي القلب وتُحيي الأموات بالخطايا والذنوب، وترفع الإنسان لمستوى الشركة مع الله بالحب [أنتم الآن أنقياء لسبب الكلام الذي كلمتكم به [FONT=&quot][4]؛ الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة [FONT=&quot][5][/FONT]]، ولذلك قال في إنجيل يوحنا موضحاً أن [الناموس بموسى أُعطيَّ، أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع قد صارا] [FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وفي العهد القديم نشأ مع موسى شعب الله المكوَّن من الشعب الإسرائيلي الذي يُسمى كنيسة العهد القديم، وكان إسرائيل [FONT=&quot][7] الابن البكر [FONT=&quot][8][/FONT] الذي من خلاله أظهر الله قدرته وسط باقي الشعوب ليُهيئ القلوب لإعلان العهد الجديد بدم حمل الله رافع خطية العالم، أما في العهد الجديد فنشأ بالمسيح شعب الله الجديد، جنس مختار كهنوت ملوكي أمة مقدسة بدم ابن الله الحي القدوس، وصار كل من يؤمن رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله: [وأما أنتم فجنس مختار وكهنوت ملوكي، أمة مقدسة، شعب اقتناء، لكي تُخبِّروا بفضائل الذي دعاكم من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب[FONT=&quot][9][/FONT]؛ فلستم إذاً بعد غرباء ونزلاً بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله [FONT=&quot][10][/FONT]][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالرب يسوع المسيح ملك المجد، صليبه صار نبع الغفران للجميع، لكل من يؤمن، ويصير به الكل مُصَالح مع الله [وأنا أن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إليَّ الجميع] [FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فالمسيح ابن الله الكلمة المتجسد لم يمت فقط عن الأمة اليهودية، بل عن الجميع كما قال القديس يوحنا الرسول: [فجمع رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون مجمعاً وقالوا: ماذا نصنع فإن هذا الإنسان يعمل آياتٍ كثيرة، إن تركناه هكذا يؤمن الجميع به فيأتي الرومانيون ويأخذون موضعنا وأُمتنا، فقال لهم واحدٍ منهم وهو قيافا، كان رئيس للكهنة في تلك السنة: أنتم لستم تعرفون شيئاً ولا تفكرون أنهُ خيرٌ لنا أن يموت إنسان واحد عن الشعب ولا تهلك الأمة كلها. ولم يقل هذا من نفسهُ بل إذ كان رئيساً للكهنة في تلك السنة، تنبأ أن يسوع مزمع أن يموت عن الأمة وليس الأمة فقط بل *ليجمع* أبناء الله المتفرقين إلى واحد] [FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وعندما طُعن أحد الجنود الرب [ولكن واحداً من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة فللوقت خرج دمٍ وماء][FONT=&quot][13] فأن بذلك وُلِدَت الكنيسة – كما شرحها الآباء – وُلِدَ شعب العهد الجديد، أي أن الكنيسة شعب الله الحي، وُلِدت من آلام يسوع الخلاصية، بسرّ الماء والدم، وُلِدَت من فيض محبة الله التي ظهرت لنا في موت يسوع المسيح، وهي تترعرع وتنمو بقدر ما تشترك في تلك المحبة وتُحققها في حياتها بالآلام وتذوق قوة القيامة [لأعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه متشبهاً بموته][FONT=&quot][14][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لقد عاش يسوع تلك المحبة بتقدمة ذاته على الصليب، ويطلب من كل من يُريد أن يتبعه ويتتلمذ لهُ أن يدخل في تيار محبته: [وقال للجميع (لم يستثني أحد) إن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي (يتبعني) فليُنكر نفسه، ويحمل صليبه كل يوم (وكل يوم يعني شريعة يومية دائمة لحياة المسيحي الحقيقي) ويتبعني] [FONT=&quot][15][/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفي العشاء السري طلب يسوع من تلاميذه أن يأكلوا جسده ويشربوا دمه بالسرّ [خذوا كلوا، هذا هو جسدي.. اشربوا من هذا كلكم، هذا هو دمي]، لأن كل من يأكل – بالإيمان الحي الواعي – ذبيحة المسيح ابن الله الكلمة المتجسد والقائم بمجد عظيم، يدخل في جميع معاني هذه الذبيحة المقدسة جداً ويلتزم بكل متطلباتها، فيقدم حياته مع المسيح [مع المسيح صلبت] ويغفر ويحب كما غفر المسيح لصالبيه، وهكذا يتحقق فيه العهد الجديد الذي أنشأه المسيح يسوع ربنا بدمه الكريم بين الإنسان والله، وذلك عندما تسري في عروقه حياة الله، حياة المحبة والغفران، وهكذا يتحقق – عملياً – على مدى الزمن والتاريخ الخلاص الذي حققه يسوع بموته على الصليب.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً، فأن ذبيحة المسيح (حمل الله) على الصليب هي ذبيحة كاملة ونهائية للتكفير عن خطية الإنسان وخلاصه أبدياً، فالذبائح جميعها – في العهد القديم – لم تكن إلا رمزاً باهتاً لذبيحة المسيح النهائية والكاملة، فلم يكن الناموس بكل ذبائحه وفرائضه وأحكامه [بقادر أن يُحيي]، بل كان الناموس [مؤدبنا إلى المسيح لكي نتبرر بالإيمان] [FONT=&quot][16]، [لأنه لا يُمكن (مستحيل) أن دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع خطايا.. نحن مقدسون بتقديم جسد يسوع المسيح مرة واحدة. وكل كاهن يقوم كل يوم يخدم ويقدم مراراً كثيرة تلك الذبائح عينها التي لا تستطيع البتة أن تنزع الخطية، أما هذا (أي المسيح) فبعد ما قدم عن الخطايا ذبيحة واحدة جلس إلى الأبد عن يمين الله.. لأنه بقربان واحد قد أكمل إلى الأبد المقدسين] [FONT=&quot][17][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ومن ثَمَّ فقد أَبطلت ذبيحة المسيح يسوع كل الذبائح القديمة تماماً وأنهت دورها الرمزي، تلك التي كانت تُقدَّم مراراً وتكراراً ولا تقدر أن تنزع الخطية لا من فكر الإنسان ولا من ضميره، لأنها كانت غير نافعه من جهة أنها غير قادرة على أن تقوم بتغيير جذري في حياة الإنسان ليدخل في سرّ حياة جديدة ليكون له ثقة للدخول للأقداس العُليا والوجود في حضرة الله الدائمة بصفته قد تبرأ من الخطية وانفك وأُعتق من سلطان الموت.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ويقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم: [لماذا كانت الحاجة إلى ذبائح كثيرة، طالما أن ذبيحة واحدة كانت كافية، لأنه من خلال الذبائح الكثيرة وتقديمها المستمر، يُظهر أن هؤلاء لم يتطهروا أبداً، لأنه تماماً مثل الدواء، عندما يكون قوياً وقادراً على استرداد صحة المريض فأنه يستطيع أن يقضي على المرض كلية ويتمم الشفاء الكامل إذا *استُخدم مرة واحدة*، وبذلك يكون قد حقق النتيجة المرجوة وأُظهر فاعليته، وبذلك لا يكون هُناك حاجة لتناوله مرة أخرى. أما إذ استُخدم باستمرار، فأن هذا يُعد *دليل على ضعفه في أن يمنح الشفاء*، لأن سمة الدواء أن يُستخدم مرة واحدة، وليس مرات عديدة، هكذا هُنا أيضاً (فيما يتعلق بالذبيحة). بمعنى أنه لماذا كانوا يحرصون دائماً على تقديم الذبائح (باستمرار).[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لأنه إذا كانوا قد تخلَّصوا بالفعل من كل الخطايا بالذبائح، ما كانوا ليقدموها كل يوم، كذلك كان هُناك بعض الذبائح التي كانت تُقدم كل يوم عن كل الشعب، في المساء وفي الصباح. إذاً فما كان يحدث، هو *بمثابة اعتراف بوجود الخطايا وليس بمحوها*، كان اعترافاً بالضعف، وليس دليل قوة. لأن الذبيحة الأولى لم يكن لها حقيقة أي قوة. لهذا قُدمت الذبيحة الثانية (ذبيحة المسيح)، ولأن الذبيحة الأولى لم تنفع *مُطلقاً*، فقد تبعتها ذبيحة أخرى، إلا أن كثرة هذه الذبائح كان يُعد دليلاً على وجود الخطايا. بينما تقدماتها بشكل مستمر كان دليل ضعفها..[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لقد أظهر بالكلام السابق أن*الذبائح كانت بلا فائدة من حيث تحقيق النقاوة الكاملة*، وأنها ضعيفة جداً. بل أن الواحدة قد أتت ضد الأخرى، فإن كانت هذه الذبائح أمثلة وظلال، فكيف، بعد ما أتت الحقيقة، لم تتوقف ولا تراجعت، بل كانت تُمارس؟ [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]هذا بالضبط ما يظهره هنا، أنها لم تعد تُقدَّم بعد، ولا حتى كمثال، لأن الله لا يقبلها،[FONT=&quot]وهذا أيضاً يبرهن عليه ليس من العهد الجديد، بل من الأنبياء، مُقدماً منذ البداية أقوى شهادة، أن الذبائح القديمة قد أُنقضت وانتهت، وأنه ليس من المقبول القول بأنها تصنع كل شيء، فهي تأتي باستمرار في تعارض مع الروح القدس. ويُظهر بكل وضوح أن هذه الذبائح لم تتوقف اليوم فقط، بل منذ ظهور المسيح، بل الأفضل أن نقول، بل وقبل ظهوره، وأن المسيح لم يُبطلها مؤخراً، بل توقفت قوتها أولاً ثم أتى بعد ذلك، فقد أُبطلت سابقاً وحينئذٍ أتى المسيح. إذاً لكيلا يقولوا إنه بدون هذه الذبيحة (أي المسيح)، كان يُمكن أن نُرضي الله، فقد أنتظر هؤلاء أن يزدروا بأنفسهم، وحينئذٍ يأتي المسيح، لأنه يقول "ذبيحة وقرباناً لم ترد" [FONT=&quot][18][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لقد نقض كل شيء بهذا الكلام، وبعدما تكلم بشكل عام، نجده يتكلم بشكل خاص يقول *لم تُسّر بالمحرقات التي كانوا يقدمونها*، من أجل غفران الخطايا.. كانت تُقدم (الذبائح) مراراً كثيرة؟ لم يتضح، أنها كانت ضعيفة وأنها لم تفد أبداً، من حيث أنها كانت تُقدم مراراً كثيرة فقط، بل *ومن حيث إن الله لا يقبلها، لأنها زائدة، وبلا فائدة*.هذا تحديداً هو ما يعلن عنه في موضع آخر فيقول: "لا تُسر بذبيحة وإلا فكنت أقدمها" [FONT=&quot][19]. إذاً بحسب هذا الكلام هو لا يُريد ذبيحة. فالذبائح ليست هي بحسب إرادة الله، بل هو يُريد إبطالها، وبناء على ذلك، فهي تُقدم بحسب إرادة الذين يقدمونها][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][20][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
========================

    [FONT=&quot]عموماً فقد تعددت ذبائح العهد القديم – كما سنرى لاحقاً – لأن ذبيحة واحدة لم تكن كافية للتعبير عن الجوانب المختلفة لذبيحة المسيح، ونجد أسفار العهد الجديد (ما عدا يعقوب ويهوذا) تُشير إلى موت المسيح كذبيحة الكاملة عن الخطية، وقد أشار المسيح يسوع نفسه ثم الرسل إلى ذلك، فإليه كانت ترمز وتُشير:[/FONT]
  ** **[FONT=&quot]ذبيحة العهد*[/FONT]​  *[FONT=&quot]+*[FONT=&quot] وقال لهم هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من أجل كثيرين.[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]+*[FONT=&quot] لأن هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا.[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]+*[FONT=&quot] هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي الذي يُسفك عنكم. [/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]+*[FONT=&quot] ولأجل هذا هو وسيط عهد جديد لكي يكون المدعوون إذ صار موت لفداء التعديات التي في العهد الأول ينالون وعد الميراث الأبدي. لأنه حيث توجد وصية يلزم بيان موت الموصي. لأن الوصية ثابتة على الموتى إذ لا قوة لها البتة ما دام الموصي حياً. فمن ثم الأول أيضاً *لم يكرس بلا دم*. لأن موسى بعدما كلم جميع الشعب بكل وصية بحسب الناموس اخذ دم العجول والتيوس مع ماء وصوفاً قرمزياً وزوفا ورش الكتاب نفسه وجميع الشعب. قائلاً هذا هو دم العهد الذي أوصاكم الله به. والمسكن أيضاً وجميع آنية الخدمة رشها كذلك بالدم. وكل شيء تقريباً يتطهر حسب الناموس بالدم وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة. [FONT=&quot][21][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
  ** **[FONT=&quot]ذبيحة المحرقة*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]+ واسلكوا في المحبة كما أحبنا المسيح أيضاً وأسلم نفسه (للموت) لأجلنا قرباناً وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ لأنه لا يُمكن أن دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع خطايا. لذلك عند دخوله إلى العالم يقول ذبيحة وقرباناً لم ترد ولكن هيأت لي جسداً. بمحرقات وذبائح للخطية لم تُسرّ. ثم قلت هانذا أجيء في درج الكتاب مكتوب عني لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله. إذ يقول آنفاً إنك ذبيحة وقرباناً ومحرقات وذبائح للخطية لم ترد ولا سُررت بها التي تقدم حسب الناموس. ثم قال هانذا أجيء لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله، ينزع الاول لكي يثبت الثاني. [FONT=&quot][22][/FONT][/FONT]
  ** **[FONT=&quot]ذبيحة الخطية*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]+ لأنه ما كان الناموس عاجزا عنه فيما كان ضعيفاً بالجسد، فالله إذ أرسل ابنه في *شبه* جسد الخطية ولأجل الخطية دان الخطية في الجسد، لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية، خطية لأجلنا لنصير نحن بر الله فيه[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ فأن الحيوانات التي يدخل بدمها عن الخطية إلى الأقداس بيد رئيس الكهنة تحرق أجسامها خارج المحلة. لذلك يسوع أيضاً لكي يُقدس الشعب بدم نفسه تألم خارج الباب. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ فأن المسيح أيضاً تألم مرة واحدة من أجل الخطايا البار من أجل الأثمة لكي يقربنا إلى الله مماتاً في الجسد ولكن مُحيى في الروح. [FONT=&quot][23][/FONT][/FONT]
  ** **[FONT=&quot]خروف الفصح*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]+ إذاً نقوا منكم الخميرة العتيقة لكي تكونوا عجيناً جديداً كما أنتم فطير، لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذُبح لأجلنا.[FONT=&quot][24][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ وفي الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلاً إليه فقال هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم... فنظر إلى يسوع ماشياً فقال هوذا حمل الله [FONT=&quot][25][/FONT][/FONT]
  ** **[FONT=&quot]ذبيحة يوم الكفارة*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]+ من ثَمَّ كان ينبغي أن يُشبه إخوته في كل شيء لكي يكون رحيماً ورئيس كهنة أميناً فيما لله حتى يُكفر خطايا الشعب [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس فوجد فداءً أبدياً. لأنه إن كان دم ثيران وتيوس ورماد عجلة مرشوش على المنجسين يُقدس إلى طهارة الجسد. فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي [FONT=&quot][26][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وعلينا أن ننتبه هنا لما قاله الرسول لأنه في منتهى الأهمية القصوى ومن خلاله نفهم التفرد لذبيحة المسيح الرب ومعنى امتداد هذه الذبيحة الحية أبداً وأزلاً: [/FONT]
 ·      [FONT=&quot]بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة الى الأقداس فوجد *فداء أبدياً*.[/FONT]
 ·      [FONT=&quot]دم المسيح الذي *بروح أزلي* قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي.[/FONT]
======================
         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1بطرس 1: 19)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 9: 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 8: 10؛ إرميا 31: 33)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 15: 3)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 6: 63)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 1: 17)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ישׂראל[/FONT][FONT=&quot] -[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Israel[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = ويعني أمير الله، الأمير الذي غلب مع الله، يجاهد مع الله، وهو الاسم الذي أطلقه الرب على يعقوب (تكوين 32: 28)، ثم أُطلق الاسم على كل نسل يعقوب (تكوين 34: 7)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (خروج 4: 22)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1بطرس 2: 9)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أفسس 2: 19)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 12: 32)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا11: 47 – 52)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][13][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 19: 34)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][14][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (فيلبي 3: 10)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][15][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (لوقا 9: 23)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][16][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (غلاطية 3: 21 و24)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][17][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أنظر عبرانيين 10: 4 – 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][18][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مزمور 51: 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][19][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مزمور51: 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][20][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم عظة 17على شرح رسالة القديس بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين مترجم عن اليونانية طبعة 2010 صفحة 255 – 256؛ صفحة262، 263)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][21][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مرقس 14: 24؛ متى 26: 28؛ لوقا 22: 20؛ عبرانيين 9: 15 – 22)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][22][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أفسس 5: 2؛ عبرانيين 10: 4 – 9)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][23][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رومية 8: 3؛ 2كورنثوس 5: 21؛ عبرانيين 13: 11و 12؛ 1بطرس 3: 18)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][24][FONT=&quot](1كورنثوس 5: 7)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][25][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1كورنثوس 5: 7؛ يوحنا 1: 29 و36)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][26][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 2: 17؛ 9: 12 – 14)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]ذبيحة الصليب في ضوء ذبائح العهد القديم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أولاً*​*[FONT=&quot] تمهيــــــــــــــــــــــــــد*​​ 
[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]سنقوم في هذا الجزء بتوضيح عمل ذبيحة المسيح المُتميزة والمتفوقة بما لا يُقاس:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فينبغي لنا أن نعلم أنهُ لم يكن ممكناً بأي حال من الأحوال أن يوفي العهد القديم أو يُغطي ويوضح عمل ذبيحة المسيح يسوع بنوعٍ واحد من الذبائح، أو في طقس واحد من الطقوس المتعددة التي نراها فيه، وعلى الأخص في سفر اللاويين الذي اختص بهذه التفاصيل بكل دقة.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فذبيحة الصليب، ذبيحة فائقة مُميزة وفريدة جداً من نوعها وفي إمكانيتها، لأنها متسعة جداً، لأن الذبيح هو ابن الله القدوس الحي، فكيف ممكن أن يُحد في ذبيحة أو طقس مهما ما بلغ من دقة الشرح وشدة التفاصيل بكل طولها وعرضها واتساعها!!![/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]عموماً نرى في سفر اللاويين الإصحاح الخامس أنواع مختلفة كثيرة من الذبائح والتقدمات، كل منها يُعلن عن جانب أو جوانب معينة من جوانب الصليب ويشرحها بكل دقة، ومع هذا يُمكننا أن نقول بأن هذه الأنواع جميعها بطقوسها الطويلة والدقيقة والمتباينة، قد عجزت تماماً عن كشف كل أسرار الصليب لنا، مع أنها وضعت ملامح قوية لنغوص فيها وندخل في سرها العظيم.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وقد قدَّم لنا العهد القديم – بترتيب مُحكم وتنظيم إلهي فائق – رموزاً وتشبيهات وأحداث كثيرة مُكثفة جداُ عَبّر الأجيال، لعلها تدخل بنا إلى أعماق جديدة لهذا السر العظيم والفائق لمداركنا جداً، وهو سرّ الصليب.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ويقول القديس إفرام السرياني: [السرّ الذي كان الخلاص مزمعاً به (أي يدل عليه)، وهو هرق دم الإله المتجسد الذي هو وحده إنسان بلا عيب، بلا خطية، سبق بذلك عليه وأُشار إليه برموز وأمثال، حتى إذا جاء الخلاص الحقيقي بالذبيحة التي تقدر على خلاص الخطاة، يعلم كل من يؤمن أن إليها كانت الإشارة والرموز] [FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]عموماً الذبائح والتقدمات المذكورة في سفر اللاويين فهي كالتالي:*[/FONT]​  [FONT=&quot]1 – *ذبيحة المحرقة*[FONT=&quot] [إصحاح 1][/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]2 – *تقدمة القربان*[FONT=&quot] [إصحاح 2][/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]3 – *ذبيحة السلامة*[FONT=&quot] [إصحاح 3][/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]4 – *ذبيحة الخطية*[FONT=&quot] [إصحاح 4، إصحاح 5: 1 – 13][/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]5 *– ذبيحة الإثم*[FONT=&quot] [إصحاح 5: 14 إلى إصحاح 6: 7][/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]ولابد من أن *ننتبه لبعض الأشياء* أو نضع بعض الملاحظات، قبل أن ندخل في شرح تفصيلي لأنواع الذبيحة ونربطها بصليب ربنا يسوع لنفهم ونستوعب سرّ عمل الله الخلاصي المتسع جداً، أي نستوعب سرّ خلاصنا وندخل إليه لنعيشه ونحياه كخبرة واقعية في حياتنا الشخصية واليومية، لأنه ينبغي أن ننتبه لهذا الموضوع جيداً جداً، لأن حينما شرعت في كتابته لم أقصد قط أن أكتب معلومات لمحبي المعرفة بالشيء أو للدارسين، ولكني كتبت الترتيب الإلهي لإظهار قصد الله المُعلن في كلمته التي تُعلِّمنا طريق الخلاص لنسير فيه، لكي نبدأ السير الفعلي – على المستوى العملي المُعاش – في طريق خلاصنا بمعرفته بدقة حسب التعليم الإلهي الحي، وحينما نعرفه ونفهم قصد الله نبدأ السير فيه ونعي ما صنع ربنا يسوع لنا فنستفيد من ذبيحته ولا تكون لنا معلومة وفكره، إنما قوة حياة نحياها ونتعايش فيها كمسيحيين حقيقيين، فنفرح بالخلاص الثمين العظيم الذي صنعه لنا ليكون لنا شركة معه في حياة أبدية لا تزول، لأن كيف لأي شخص أن يسير في طريق وهو لا يعرف كيفية الوصول إليه، أو أنه رأى الطريق من بعيد وأُعجب به ولم يدخله أو يضع قدمه على أوله ليبدأ أن يدخل فيه ويسير لنهايته!!![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]========================[/FONT]

 *[FONT=&quot]ثانياً**[FONT=&quot] بعض الملاحظات الهامة لفهم الشرح عن الذبائح[/FONT]*[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot][أ] - الذبيحة كهبة*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]أولاً لا بُد أن ندرك أن الذبيحة هي هبة لا رجعة فيها، وذلك لأنها تُذبح كما قلنا سابقاً [وهذا يتضح لمن قرأ الموضوع بدقة منذ بدايته]، فهي تُقدم لله بكمال الوعي والإدراك، بحرية واختيار، بكمال الإرادة الحرة، بمعنى أن حينما تُقدم الذبيحة فمقدمها له الحرية أن يقدم أو لا يُقدم، إنما بفرح محبة الله يُقدم – بحرية إرادته واختياره – ذبيحة صحيحة، كاملة بلا عيب، كهبة مستحيل أن يفكر أن يردها أو يتراجع عن تقديمها، بل يقدمها مرة واحدة لتُذبح فلا تُرد، وهي فيها إجلال وشكر مع طاعة واضحة، طاعة واعية جداً لمشيئة الله، تعي وتعرف وتدرك مسرته.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وهذه الهبة حينما تُقدَّم بهذا المعنى، تُنشئ مسرة خاصة، لذلك كانت ذبيحة المحرقة حينما تقدَّم تُذبح وتحرق بالتمام، فيستنشقها [FONT=&quot]Inhale[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الله للرضا والمسرة [FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وحينما نبحث عما يَسُرَّ الله، نجد أن كل سروره في سماع صوته أي الطاعة، لذلك تُعتبر أول ذبيحة تُقدم لله هي المحرقة، التي تدل على الطاعة الكاملة لله (كما سوف نرى في شرح ذبيحة المحرقة بكل تفاصيلها وبكل دقة): [بذبيحة وتقدمة لم تسر أذني فتحت، محرقة وذبيحة خطية لم تطلب، حينئذ قلت هانذا جئت بدرج الكتاب مكتوب عني أن *أفعل مشيئتك* يا إلهي سررت وشريعتك في وسط أحشائي][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ولننتبه للكلام هنا بكل حرص ودقة شديدة، فآدم سقط بالعصيان، حينما خالف وصية الله ولم يستمع لصوت الرب الذي نبهه لطريق الموت، وطلب منه أن يختار الحياة، فلم يسمع آدم وخالف الوصية، وهكذا ظل الإنسان يعصى الله ولا يتمم مشيئته ولا إرادته، وإلى اليوم – رغم أننا في العهد الجديد – لا زال الإنسان لا يسمع صوت الله ويطيع وصاياه أو حتى على الأقل يعلن احتياجه الروحي إليه، ويطلب مشيئته، ويرجع للرب ويتوب توبة حقيقية: [ألستم تعلمون أن الذي تقدمون ذواتكم له عبيدا للطاعة، أنتم عبيد للذي تطيعونه: إما للخطية للموت أو للطاعة للبر] [FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ولأن الإنسان أصبح غير قادر أن يُرضي الله لأن أذنه لم تُفتح بعد – بسبب قساوة القلب نتيجة العصيان الدائم – فلم يتعرَّف على صوت الله ولا مشيئته، لذلك لم يعد بقادر أن يقدم طاعة؛ لذلك أتى رب المجد يسوع لابساً جسم بشريتنا ليُعطي لنا قوة الطاعة بتقديم ذاته ذبيحة محرقة، فتنسم أبوه الصالح عند المساء [وقت صلبه وموته] رائحة سرور ورضا: [لأنه كما بمعصية الإنسان الواحد جُعل الكثيرون خطاة هكذا أيضاً بإطاعة الواحد سيجعل الكثيرون أبراراً] [FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ومن هنا نقدر أن نفهم كل كلام الرب يسوع الذي قاله – وتعثر فيه الكثيرين – في جثسيماني، وعن أنه ينبغي أن يتمم مشيئة الآب ويتمم عمله حسب التدبير، وأن يشرب الكأس بالتمام، وبخاصة الكلام الذي يظنه الناس أنه كان صراعاً مع الآب في قبول الكأس أو رفضها، مع أنه يكشف حال البشرية ويفضح قلبها العنيد في عدم طاعتها لله، ويُظهر طاعته الكاملة لمشيئة الآب وتتميم عمله بوضوح بالرغم من التكلفة، وذلك ليكون ظاهراً لنا، ويكون هذا هو لسان حالنا فيه، حينما نستفيد من ذبيحته وندخل في سرّ تجسده باتحادنا به كما وهب لنا فيه وأعطانا، فتُقبل تقدمة أنفسنا فيه وتظهر طاعتنا به لمشيئة الآب، فنصير فيه رائحة مسرة في ذبيحته الخاصة لأجلنا (كما سوف نرى بأكثر دقة ووضوح في شرح ذبيحة المحرقة)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]========================[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot][ب] ترتيب الذبائح وارتباطها معاً*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]جاء ترتيب الذبائح والتقدمات عجيباً ودقيقاً جداً مبهراً في ترتيبه، فقد بدأ بذبيحة المحرقة، وانتهى بذبيحة الإثم، الأمر اللائق من جهة نظرة الآب للذبيحة، وليس من جهة نظرة الإنسان.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالمؤمن الحقيقي في لقاءه مع المسيح المصلوب، يراه أولاً كذبيحة أثم وذبيحة خطية، إذ يرى فيه: أنه كلمة الله المتجسد الذي حمل أوجاعه الداخلية ودان الخطية في الجسد وأفرغها من سلطانها، ليطهره ويغسل ضميره ويخلقه – في نفسه – خليقة جديدة ليس للخطية سلطاناً عليها بالموت، ليقدر على أن يدخل (بالتقديس) في شركة مع الله المُحب الذي رُفض وطُرح من أمامه وأصبح خارج محضره بسبب خطاياه التي طعنته بأوجاع الموت ففصلته عن نبع الحب والحياة، وصار له شدة وضيق واحتمال كأس غضب قد امتلأ بسبب آثامه وتعديه على وصية المُحب الذي وهبه الحياة: [شدة وضيق على كل نفس إنسان يفعل الشر اليهودي أولاً ثم اليوناني] [FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ومن خلال هذه النظرة – أي رؤية الصليب الذي فيه غُطيت كل آثامه وخطاياه – يتلمس في الصليب ذبيحة سلامة وشكر، وذلك عوض طبيعته الجاحدة التي صارت بسبب السقوط وحب الشهوة والانحصار في الذات تحت سلطان الموت محفوظة ليوم استعلان الدينونة.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]كما يرى أيضاً (في الصليب) تقدمة قربان فيه ينعم بحياة الشركة في المسيح يسوع المصلوب، وأخيراً يدرك الصليب كذبيحة محرقة، إذ يكتشف فيه طاعة الابن الوحيد للآب حتى الموت، موت الصليب، فيقدم حياته في المسيح يسوع المصلوب ذبيحة في طاعة الإيمان، طاعة حب كاملة (غير مشروطة) بحياة كلها شكر لله الحي بابنه الوحيد في الروح القدس.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وهذا هو ترتيب الذبائح والتقدمات من خلال انتفاعنا كمؤمنين، فنراه أولاً من جهة ذبيحة الخطية والإثم، ثم ذبيحة سلامة وتقدمة قربان وذبيحة محرقة؛ أما الآب فيتطلع إلى الصليب – أن صح التعبير – أولاً: كمحرقة طاعة، يتنسم ([FONT=&quot]breathe[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) فيه رائحة ابنه الحبيب كرائحة مسرة للراحة ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]שַׁבָּת[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - سبت)، إذ قد صار محرقة حب كامل في طاعة منقطعة النظير حتى الموت [وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ὑπήκοος[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [صفة تعني: مُطيع – خاضع باستمرار حتى الموت موت الصليب] [FONT=&quot][7][/FONT]، وينتهي بالنظر إليه كحامل لخطايانا وآثامنا، ليعبر بنا إلى الآب ويرفع عنا كل شدة وضيق وإحساس الغضب من جزاء خطايانا التي صارت فاصل بيننا وبين الله: [بل آثامكم صارت *فاصلة* بينكم وبين إلهكم وخطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم حتى *لا يسمع* [FONT=&quot][8][/FONT]& خطاياكم منعت الخير عنكم] [FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بالطبع، ليس معنى الكلام أننا نُميز بين جانب أو آخر في نظر الله الآب للصليب، أو حتى للمؤمنين، أنها في واقعها الإلهي هي جوانب متكاملة غير منفصلة عن بعضها البعض بأي حال من الأحوال، لأن ربنا يسوع قدم ذاته ذبيحة واحدة غير منقسمة ولا منفصلة بأي شكل من الأشكال، ولكن كل ما نريد أن نوضحه هو أن الصليب يُعلن – في نظر الآب – بأكثر بهاء، لا في انتزاع آثامنا وخطايانا، بقدر ما نحمل في أنفسنا طبيعة المصلوب نفسه، فنصير فيه محرقة طاعة وحب، نصير لهيب نار لا ينقطع، بحملنا ما للابن من طاعة حتى الموت، بحب بلا نهاية أي بالتعبير الإنجيلي الصحيح أن [نلبس المسيح ونوجد فيه]، لذلك يقول الرسول: [فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضاً، الذي إذ كان في صورة الله (أي الصورة الظاهرة التي تكشف وتستعلن الله في كماله، أو كيان الله نفسه) لم يحسب خُلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله، لكنه أخلى نفسه (أفرغ نفسه من مجده، تجرد من مجده البهي) آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس، وإذ وُجِدَ في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع (صار يطيع) حتى الموت، موت الصليب (كذبيحة محرقة للطاعة)] [FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]عموماً وباختصار شديد يُمكننا أن نقول بأن الله الآب يستنشق رائحة المسيح فينا خلال الصليب هكذا:[/FONT]
 *·      *[FONT=&quot]1 – محرقة الحب الكامل والطاعة له في ابنه الحبيب (ذبيحة محرقة)[/FONT]
 *·      *[FONT=&quot]2 – شركة الحياة معه في ابنه الوحيد [FONT=&quot]μονογενής[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (تقدمة القربان)[/FONT][/FONT]
 *·      *[FONT=&quot]3 – حياة السلام الداخلي والشكر الدائم [FONT=&quot]ευχαριστία [/FONT][FONT=&quot](ذبيحة السلامة)[/FONT][/FONT]
 *·      *[FONT=&quot]4 – التمتع بالغسل المستمر من خطايانا العامة والخاصة (ذبيحة الخطية)[/FONT]
 *·      *[FONT=&quot]5 – الخلاص من كل إثم نرتكبه في المقدسات أو ما يخص الله (ذبيحة الإثم)
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]===================================
[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عن تفسير سفر الأحبار (اللاويين) منسوب إلى القديس إفرام السرياني في المخطوطين: الماروني 112 في مكتبة أكسفورد، والسرياني اليعقوبي 7/1 في مكتبة الشرفة)[/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (طبعاً لا يفهم أحد الكلام خطأ فالله ليس مثل الإنسان له أعضاء وأنف يستنشق ويتنفس به، ولكن هذا تعبير خاص بحرق الذبيحة التي تصعد للعلو فيراها الله أمامه صالحة جداً ومرضية لأنها تُعبِّر عن الهبة الكاملة في طاعة المحبة لذلك فتعبير يشم أو يستنشق هو تعبير يدل على الرضا والمسرة)[/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مزمور 40: 6 – 8)[/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رومية 6: 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رومية 5: 19)[/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رومية 2: 9)[/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (فيلبي 2: 8)[/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (إشعياء 59: 2)[/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (إرميا 5: 25)[/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (فيلبي 2: 5 – 8)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*[جـ] الذبائح الدموية والتقدمات الطعامية *​    لابد أولاً أن نفهم معنى سفك الدم في مفهوم الشعوب وفي الكتاب المقدس، لنقدر أن نستوعب المعنى المقصود ونفرق ما بين فعل الشعوب القديمة وبين عمل الله والفكر الإلهي الصحيح وسط شعبه الخاص إسرائيل:
 *[1] كقاعدة عامة* كانت الذبائح تتمركز حول الدم بكونه يُمثل النفس،​ ففي الأزمنة المبكرة قد اُستخدمت الكلمة αἷμα (دم) بشكل فسيولوجي كحامل الحياة، وقوة الحياة. وهو كان يعتبر شرط لكل من الحياة البشرية والحيوانية، حتى أنه دل مجازاً – عند كثير من الشعوب القديمة على النسل، وذلك لكون الدم يُعتبر هو أساس الحياة، وقد أصبح مصطلح (يُريق دماً) مرادفاً لـ (القتل)، وسفك الدم يعني إهدار حياة، وكان يعتبر خطية عظمى جداً في عيني الله، وخطية سفك الدم [القتل] يلزم أن يُكفر عنها بالدم تحت مبدأ [القاتل يُقتل] بكونه سفك دماً بريئاً.

   تكتسب كلمة [αἷμα - دم] أهمية خاصة في الاستخدام الديني عند جميع الشعوب قديماً، وبعض الديانات المتخلفة من الشعوب القديمة، لأنه العنصر الأكثر أهمية في القرابين. فالدم القرباني أُعتبر بمثابة امتلاك التقوى وتطهير النفس، فطقوس الدم المتعددة عند شعوب الأمم القديمة، من شرب أو رش الدم، استخدمت خصوصاً في الطقوس السحرية لجلب المطر أو لجلب الرفاهية أو المحبة أو الأذى أو الانتصار على الأعداء في الحروب.. الخ، وقد تتنوع الفكرة حسب فلسفة كل ديانة وثنية قديمة، كما نراها عبر التاريخ الإنساني كله.
   وكان شرب الدم، وعلى الأخص دم العدو المقتول، كان يُعتقد – قديماً – أنه يجلب القوة ويعطي هبة النبوة، وأيضاً أحياناً يُستخدم عن طريق وضع دم الذبيحة في كأس ويتشارك فيه الذين يريدون أن يقيموا عهداً للتأكيد على عهدهم الذي لن ينحل أو يُنقَضْ أبداً!!!
===================
 *[2] يرى العهد القديم أن الدم أساس الحياة*:​[غير أن لحماً بحياته دمه لا تأكلوه &لأن نفس الجسد هي في الدم، فأنا أعطيتكم إياه على المذبح للتكفير عن نفوسكم، لأن الدم يُكفر عن النفس، لذلك قلت لبني إسرائيل: لا تأكل نَفس منكم دماً، ولا يأكل الغريب النازل في وسطكم دماً.. لأن نفس كل جسد دَمُهُ هو بنفسه. فقلت لبني إسرائيل لا تأكلوا دم جسدٍ ما. لأن نفس كل جسد هي دمه. وكل من أكله يُقطع [1]؛ لكن احترز ألا تأكل الدم لأن الدم هو النفس فلا تأكل النفس مع اللحم] [2]

   وهذا كله ينبه عليه الله، لكيلا يُشابه شعب إسرائيل الأمم، والذين يعتقدون أن لهم السيادة على كل نفس حيوان أو إنسان، فالله هو الإله الواحد الوحيد وسيد الحياة وواهبها ومُعطيها ومُستلمها، وهو ذو السيادة المطلقة على الدم وحياة البشر: "حي أنا يقول السيد الرب. ها كل النفوس هي لي" [3]
   لذلك فهو يُجازي لأجل إراقة الدم البريء: [وأطلب أنا دَمَكم لأنفسكم فقط من يد كل حيوان أطلبه. ومن يد الإنسان أطلب نَفس الإنسان. من يد الإنسان أخيه. سافك دم الإنسان بالإنسان يُسفك دمه (من جهة القضاء). لأن الله على صورته عمل الإنسان [4]؛ ظُلمي ولحمي على بابل تقول ساكنة صهيون ودمي على سكان أرض الكلدانيين تقول أورشليم. لذلك هكذا قال الرب: هَأنَذَا أُخاصم خصومتك وأنتقم نقمتك وأُنشف بحرها وأجفف ينبوعها] [5]

   ويعود أيضاً الدم الحيواني إلى الله، بصفته الخالق العظيم، الذي له كل الخليقة، لذلك كان يأمر في سفر اللاويين عند ذبح أي حيوان يُسفك دمه: يُغطى بالتراب ولا يُداس عليه بالأقدام أو يترك في العراء، كعلامة أن كل الأنفس الحية هي لله، لأنه هو واهب الحياة، وذلك كاحترام للحياة التي أعطاها الله لكل الخليقة بلا استثناء: [وكل إنسان من بني إسرائيل ومن الغرباء النازلين في وسطكم يصطاد صيداً وحشاً أو طائراً يؤكل، يسفك دمه *ويغطيه بالتراب*] [6]
 

واستهلاك الدم مُحرم مع الشحم أيضاً [فريضة دهرية في أجيالكم في جميع مساكنكم: لا تأكلوا شيئاً من الشحم ولا من الدم & وكل دم لا تأكلوا في جميع مساكنكم من الطير ومن البهائم. كل نفس تأكل شيئاً من الدم تُقطع تلك النفس من شعبها & وكل إنسان من بيت إسرائيل ومن الغرباء النازلين في وسطكم يأكل دماً، أجعل وجهي ضد النفس الآكلة الدم وأقطعها من شعبها & لكن احترز ألا تأكل الدم لأن الدم هو النفس، فلا تأكل النفس مع اللحم] [7]؛ [وثار الشعب على الغنيمة فأخذوا غنماً وبقراً وعجولاً وذبحوا على الأرض وأكل الشعب على الدم. فأخبروا شاول قائلين هوذا الشعب يُخطئ إلى الرب بأكله على الدم. فقال قد غدرتم. دحرجوا إليَّ الآن حجراً كبيراً. وقال شاول تفرقوا بين الشعب وقولوا لهم أن يقدموا إلىَّ كل واحد ثوره وكل واحد شاته واذبحوا ههنا وكلوا ولا تخطئوا إلى الرب بأكلكم مع الدم] [8]
===================
 *[3] الدم قوة تطهير وتقديس وتكفير وعهد:*​يعتبر الدم في العهد القديم قوة مطهرة ويقدم للتكفير عن النفس، لذلك يتم رشه على المذبح وتقديس به كل شيء تقريباً: [فتذبح الكبش وتأخذ دمه وترشه على المذبح من كل ناحية؛ يضع يده على رأس قربانه ويذبحه لدى باب خيمة الاجتماع ويرش بنو هارون الكهنة الدم على المذبح مُستديراً] [9]

   ويستخدم لتقديس الكهنة وملابسهم: [فتذبح الكبش وتأخذ من دمه وتجعل على شحمه أُذن هرون وعلى شحم آذان بنيه اليُمنى وعلى أَبَاهِم (إبهام) أيديهم اليُمنى وعلى أَبَاهِم أرجلهم اليُمنى. وترش الدم على المذبح من كل ناحية. وتأخذ من الدم الذي على المذبح ومن دهن المسحة وتنضح على هارون وثيابه وعلى بنيه وثياب بنيه معهُ. فيتقدس هو وثيابه وبنوه وثياب بنيه معهُ] [10]

   ويُستخدم للتكفير وهي أهم نقطة يركز عليها العهد القديم: (ولا ننسى عند خروج شعب إسرائيل من مصر كيف عبر الملاك المهلك ولم يمس بكر كل من وضع الدم على العتبة العليا والقائمتين، إذ رأى الدم فعبر، لأن الدم كفر عن كل بكر وصار علامة خلاص) [11]
   [ويقرب هارون ثور الخطية الذي لهُ ويُكفرّ عن نفسه وعن بيته.. ثم يأخذ من دم الثور وينضح بإصبعه على وجه الغطاء (غطاء تابوت العهد) إلى الشرق وقُدام الغطاء ينضح سبع مرات من الدم بإصبعه. ثم يذبح تيس الخطية الذي للشعب ويدخل بدمه إلى داخل الحجاب ويفعل بدمه كما فعل بدم الثور: ينضحه على الغطاء وقدم الغطاء فيُكفِرّ عن القدس من نجاسات بني إسرائيل ومن سيئاتهم مع كل خطاياهم. وهكذا يفعل لخيمة الاجتماع القائمة بينهم في وسط نجاساتهم، ولا يكن إنسان في خيمة الاجتماع من دخوله للتكفير في القدس إلى خروجه، فيُكَفَّرُ عن نفسه وعن بيته وعن كل جماعة إسرائيل، ثم يخرج إلى المذبح الذي أمام الرب ويكفر عنه، يأخذ من دم الثور ومن دم التيس ويجعل على قرون المذبح مستديراً. وينضح عليه من الدم بإصبعه سبع مرات ويطهره ويقدسه من نجاسات بني إسرائيل] [12]
   [ثم تقدموا بتيوس ذبيحة الخطية أمام الملك والجماعة ووضعوا أيديهم عليها، وذبحها الكهنة وكفروا بدمها على المذبح تكفيراً عن جميع إسرائيل لأن الملك قال أن المحرقة وذبيحة الخطية هما عن كل إسرائيل] [13]

 *وطبعاً من أهم استخدام للدم هو الدخول في العهد*، ويُسمى (*دم العهد*) [فأخذ موسى نصف الدم ووضعه في الطسوس، ونصف الدم رشه على المذبح، وأخذ كتاب العهد وقرأ في مسامع الشعب. فقالوا كل ما تكلم به الرب نفعل ونسمع لهُ، وأخذ موسى الدم ورش على الشعب وقال: هوذا دم العهد (דַֽם הַבְּרִית֙) الذي قطعه الرب معكم على جميع هذه الأقوال] [14]
   عموماً نجد أن هذا المفهوم عن الدم [أي التقديس والتكفير والتطهير والعهد] قد استمر في الفكر اليهودي بلا توقف حتى بعد ظهور ربنا يسوع في ملئ الزمان حسب التدبير، وكان تعبير لحمٍ ودم هو وصف مثالي للبشر في هذه الفترة، واعتقد أن هذا التعبير موجود إلى اليوم في ذهن الكثيرين فمن السهل فهم هذا التعبير بشكل جيد إذ يُعرف الإنسان على إنه [من دمٍ ولحم].

===================
 [1] (تكوين 9: 4؛ لاويين 17: 11 – 12 و14)
     [2] (تثنية 12: 23)
     [3] (حزقيال 18: 4 وما قبلها وما بعدها)
     [4] (تكوين 9: 5 – 6)
     [5] (إرميا 51: 35 – 36)
     [6] (لاويين 17: 13)
     [7] (لاويين 3: 17؛ لاويين 7: 26 – 27؛ لاويين 17: 10؛ تثنية 12: 23)
     [8] (1 صموئيل 14: 32 – 34)
     [9] (خروج 29: 16؛ لاويين 3: 2)
     [10] (خروج 29: 20 – 21)
     [11] (أنظر خروج 12: 21 – 28)
     [12] (لاويين 16: 6، 14 – 19)
     [13] (2أخبار أيام 29: 23 – 24؛ وللتطهير وتقديس الشعب أنظر لاويين 14، خروج 29: 20 – 21)
     [14] (خروج 24: 6 – 8)​


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*تعبير ولي الدم*​   ومن التعبيرات التي تبدو غامضة أحياناً في العهد القديم هوتعبير* ولي الدم:* 
   وهو تعبير ظهر في العصور القديمة وهو يعني: أنه إذا قتل إنسان، إنسان آخر، يُصبح الأقرب للقتيل (kinsman) الحق في أن يقتل القاتل ( كمنتقم avenger)، وكان يُطلق على هذا القريب (ولي الدم גֹּאֵ֣ל הַדָּ֔ם).
   وربما هذا الأمر يعود في الأصل إلى ما أمر به الله نوحاً بعد الطوفان: [من يد الإنسان أطلب نفس الإنسان. من يد الإنسان أخيه. سافك دم الإنسان بالإنسان يُسفك دمه. لأن الله على صورته عمل الإنسان] [1]

   وكانت هذه قاعدة سائدة بين كثير أو الغالبية العُظمى من الشعوب والقبائل من جهة القضاء والحكم. وبمرور الزمن شملت هذه القاعدة القاتل المتعمد والقاتل سهواً أي الذي قتل عن دون قصد أو دراية، وللأسف تحول الموضوع من قاعدة قانونية لشكل فوضوي ثأري، فكان الأخذ بالثأر سبباً في استمرار النزاع بين الأفراد والقبائل بشكل دموي مستمر عبر الأجيال ولا يتوقف لأن كل واحد يقتل للآخر قتيل فيقوم الآخر برد الثأر وهكذا الموضوع يستمر في حلقات مستمرة لا تنتهي، مع أن أساسه هو حكم القضاء وليس حكم يأخذه الناس بأيديهم، ولنا أن نركز في العهد القديم لأن الله لم يقل لأحد خذ ثأرك بذراعك لأن اتفهم – من كثيرين – العين بالعين والسن بالسن أنه حكم عام يأخذه الإنسان بيده وليس حكماً يخص مجلس القضاء، لكن فكرة الثأر كانت موجودة كثقافة مترسخة عند الأمم وفي وجدان الشعب الإسرائيلي مخطوطة بسبب مخالطتهم بالشعوب الأخرى فجرت عندهم نفس العادة عينها خارج القضاء.

   وقد نظمت الشريعة في العهد القديم هذا الحق وحدت منه، إذ فرَّقت ما بين القتل العمد والقتل السهو، ووضعت أمام القاتل عن غير عَمد (أي القاتل سهواً) منفذاً للنجاة. فأمر الله بتعيين مدن ملجأ [ليهرب إليها القاتل الذي قتل نفساً سهواً ليهرب إليها حتى يقف أمام الجماعة للقضاء.. فتقضي الجماعة بين القاتل وبين ولي الدم حسب هذه الأحكام.. وتنقذ الجماعة القاتل (سهواً) من يد ولي الدم وترده الجماعة إلى مدينة ملجأه التي هرب إليها، فيُقيم هُناك إلى موت الكاهن العظيم.. وأما بعد موت الكاهن العظيم، فيرجع القاتل (سهواً) إلى أرض مُلكه] [2]، فبموت الكاهن العظيم تعتبر القضية منتهية تماماً ويصبح القاتل سهواً حُراً.

   [وهذا هو حكم القاتل الذي يهرب إلى هناك (مدن الملجأ) فيحيا، من ضرب صاحبه *بغير علم* وهو غير مُبغض له منذ أمس وما قبله (أي لا يوجد سوء نية). ومن ذهب مع صاحبه في الوعر ليحتطب حطباً فاندفعت يده بالفأس ليقطع الحطب وأفلت الحديد من الخشب وأصاب صاحبه فمات فهو يهرب إلى إحدى تلك المدن فيحيا لئلا يَسعى ولي الدم وراء القاتل حين يحمى قلبه (تعبير عن الغضب الشديد للانتقام) ويدركه إذا طال الطريق ويقتله وليس عليه حكم الموت لأنه غير مبغض له منذ أمس وما قبله. لأجل ذلك أنا آمرك قائلاً ثلاث مُدن تفرز لنفسك.. فزد لنفسك أيضاً ثلاث مُدن على هذه الثلاث. حتى لا يُسفك دم بريء في وسط أرضك التي يُعطيك الرب إلهك نصيباً فيكون عليك دم].
   ويتكلم الله في يشوع على أهمية هذه المدن والتقنين القضائي للقاتل السهو: [فيهرب إلى واحدة من هذه المدن ويقف في مدخل باب المدينة ويتكلم بدعواه في آذان شيوخ تلك المدن فيضمونه إليهم إلى المدينة ويعطونه مكاناً فيسكن معهم. وإذا تبعه ولي الدم فلا يسلموا القاتل (سهواً) بيده لأنه بغير علم ضرب قريبه وهو غير مبغض له من قبل، ويسكن في تلك المدينة *حتى يقف أمام الجماعة للقضاء[3]* إلى أن يموت الكاهن العظيم الذي يكون في تلك الأيام. حينئذ يرجع القاتل (سهواً) ويأتي إلى مدينته وبيته إلى المدينة التي هرب منها] [4]، طبعاً لو ثبت أن القتل كان عن عمد يتم الحكم عليه بالموت من قِبل القضاء ولا تنفعه مُدن الملجأ.
===================
 [1] (تكوين 9: 5و6)
     [2] (عدد 35: 11 – 34)
     [3]بمعنى أنهم يتحروا ويحكموا عليه وينظروا في دعواه ويتأكدوا انه فعلاً قتل سهواً وليس عن عمد، لأن من قتل عن عمد لا بد من أن يُحكم عليه فكما قتل يُقتل.
     [4] (أنظر تثنيه 19: 4 – 13؛ يشوع 20: 1 – 9)​


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot][4] الدم في العهد الجديد:*[FONT=&quot]
​[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]ترد كلمة [FONT=&quot]αἷμα[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (دم) حوالي 97 مرة، حيث تُستخدم للدلالة على الدم الإنساني حرفياً ومجازاً: [/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]حرفياً*[FONT=&quot]: [وامرأة بنزف دم مُنذُ اثنتي عشر سنة] & [وكان حاضراً في ذلك الوقت قوم يخبرونه عن الجليليين الذين خلط بيلاطس دمهم بذبائحهم] & [ولكن واحداً من العَسكَر طعن جنبه بالحربة، وللوقت خرج دَمٍ وماء] [FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]ومجازاً*[FONT=&quot] من جهة الحكم: [لكي يأتي عليكم كل دمٍ ذكي سُفك على الأرض، من دم هابيل الصديق إلى دم زكريا بن بَرَخيا الذي قتلتموه بين الهيكل والمذبح. الحق أقول لكم: إن هذا كله يأتي على هذا الجيل] [FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وتأتي بمعنى قوي من جهة الجهاد ضد الشرّ والخطية [لم تقاوموا بعد حتى الدم مجاهدين ضد الخطية] [FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وكما تأتي الكلمة أيضاً لتُعبَّر عن دم الحيوانات عموماً [بل يُرسَلْ إليهم أن يمتنعوا عن نجاسات الأصنام، والزنا، والمخنوق، والدم.. أن تمتنعوا عما ذُبح للأصنام، وعن الدم، والمخنوق، والزنا، التي إن حَفظتم أنفسكم منها فنِعِمّا تفعلون. كونوا معافين] [FONT=&quot][4]؛ وتعبر أيضاً عن دم الذبائح بوجه خاص: [وقد ذكرت بهذا المعنى في عبرانيين حوالي 12 مرة] [/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وطبعاً تأتي بشكل أكثر أهمية كتعبير لاهوتي عن دم المسيح، حيث أنها رُبطت مباشرة حوالي 25 مرة تقريباً بأهمية الخلاص بموت ربنا يسوع؛ وأيضاً كإشارة رؤيويه (حوالي 9 مرات).[/FONT]
   =============================
 *[FONT=&quot][4- أ] كلمة **[FONT=&quot]αἷμα[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] (دم) ترد كدم إنساني حامل للحياة ومتصل بالجسد: [/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot][الذين ولدوا ليس من دمٍ ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل] [FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]والتعبير إراقة الدم يُشير إلى موت عنيف لشخص على يد آخرين [أرجلهم سريعة إلى سفك الدم][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وبالطريقة نفسها دم يسوع يُمكن أن يُشير إلى موته العنيف وسفك دمٍ بريء، وهذا ظاهر في اعترافات يهوذا وبيلاطس والشعب وكهنة إسرائيل ورؤسائهم: [حينئذٍ لما رأى يهوذا الذي أسلمه أنه قد دينَ، فندم ورد الثلاثين من الفضة إلى رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ قائلاً: قد أخطأت إذ سلَّمتُ دماً بريئاً [FONT=&quot][7]؛ فلما رأى بيلاطس أنه لا ينفع شيئاً، بل بالحري يحدث شغب، أخذ ماءً وغسل يديه قُدام الجمع قائلاً: إني بريء من دم هذا البار! أبصروا أنتم! فأجاب جميع الشعب وقالوا: دمه علينا وعلى أولادنا [FONT=&quot][8][/FONT]؛ فلما أحضروهم (الرسل) أوقفوهم في المجمع فسألهم رئيس الكهنة قائلاً: "أما أوصيناكم وصية أن لا تُعلِّموا بهذا الاسم؟ وها أنتم ملأتم أورشليم بتعليمكم، وتريدون أن تجلبوا علينا دم هذا الإنسان] [FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وبما إن الله هو وحده رب لكل حياة، لأنه هو الواهب الحياة لكل أحد، فهو الخالق العظيم ولا سلطان لآخر على حياة أحد مهما كان وضعه أو سلطانه الديني أو السياسي أو القضائي (وليس معنى هذا أن القضاء لا يسري كقانون على أي إنسان، بل الكلام هنا يخص السلطان على حياة الناس)، فالله وحده من يهب الحياة ويأخذها، لأنها منه وإليه، حتى لو القضاء حكم بعدل بموت إنسان لأنه قاتل، فهو بذلك لا يضع سلطانه على النفس إطلاقاً لأنه لا يقدر، بل يحكم حكم العدل حسب الأمر الإلهي، من قَتل يُقتل، ولكن عن طريق القضاء فقط بحكم عادل بعد تحري الدقة حتى لو أخذت أيام وشهور، لأن أي حكم مُتسرع أو باطل عن قصد، فأنه كفيل بأن يضع الإنسان في مواجهة مع الله تحت دينونته العادلة، لأنه حكم بالتواء بلا عدل وسفك دماً بريئاً بتسرع دون أن يتأكد تماماً أنه قاتل فعلاً وعن سبق إصرار وترصد.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالله كرب الحياة ومانحها وحده، لذلك فهو من يُسيطر على الدم والحياة الإنسانية، وهو من يقتص للدم الإنساني البريء [FONT=&quot][10]، وعلى الأخص دم الشهداء من أنبياء ورجال صالحين أتقياء ومُحبين اسمه، أي المؤمنين به المقتولين ظلماً وعدواناً لأن اسمه عليهم [وتقولون لو كنا في أيام آباءنا لما شاركناهم في دم الأنبياء. فأنتم تشهدون على أنفسكم أنكم أبناء قتلة الأنبياء. فاملأوا أنتم مكيال آبائكم.. ها أنا أُرسل إليكم أنبياء وحُكماء وكتبة فمنهم تقتلون وتصلبون ومنهم تجلدون في مجامعكم وتطردون من مدينة إلى مدينة. لكي يأتي عليكم كل دمٍ زكي سُفك على الأرض من دم هابيل الصديق إلى دم زكريا ابن براخيا الذي قتلتموه بين الهيكل والمذبح. الحق أقول لكم أن هذا كله يأتي على هذا الجيل] [FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وكما نرى في سفر الرؤيا صراخ الأبرار للانتقام لدمهم المراق بسبب بذل حياتهم في سبيل كلمة الله، وطبعاً الانتقام هنا بمعنى الدينونة الأخيرة وانتهاء الأزمنة، وليس معنى الانتقام كتشفي أو دفع ثمن أو أن رغبتهم أن ربنا ينتقم من أعدائهم بالمعنى الانتقامي، فالدينونة تأتي على من سفك دمٍ بريء لأن الدم يصرخ إلى الله، كما قال في العهد القديم لقايين: [*ماذا فعلت* صوت دم أخيك *صارخ* إليَّ من الأرض. فالآن *ملعون* أنت من الأرض التي فتحت فاها لتقبل دم أخيك من يدك][FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot][ولما فتح الختم الخامس رأيت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قُتُلوا من أجل كلمة الله ومن أجل الشهادة التي كانت عندهم. وصرخوا بصوتٍ عظيم قائلين حتى متى أيها السيد القدوس والحق لا *تقضي* وتنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين على الأرض. فأُعطوا كل واحد ثياباً بيضاً وقيل لهم أن يستريحوا زمانـاً يسيـراً أيضـاً حتى يَكْمَلَ العبيـد رُفقاؤهم وإخوتهم أيضـاً *العتيدون أن يُقتلـوا مثلهم*][FONT=&quot][13][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot][وسمعت ملاك المياه يقول: عادلٌ أنت أيها الكائن والذي كان والذي يكون، لأنك *حكمت* هكذا، لأنهم *سفكوا دم *القديسين وأنبياء، فأعطيتهم دماً ليشربوا لأنهم مستحقون، وسمعت آخر من المذبح قائلاً: نعم أيها الرب الإله القادر على كل شيء، *حق وعادلة هي أحكامك*][FONT=&quot][14][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot][ ثم جاء واحد من السبعة الملائكة.. وتكلم معي قائلاً لي: "هلمَّ فأُريك *دينونة* الزانية العظيمة الجالسة على المياه الكثيرة التي زنا معها ملوك الأرض وسكر سكان الأرض من خمر زناها "فمضى بي بالروح إلى البرية، فرأيت امرأة جالسة على وحش قرمزي مملوء أسماء تجديف.. والمرأة كانت متسربله بأرجوان وقرمز، ومتحلية بذهب وحجارة كريمة ولؤلؤ، ومعها كأس من ذهب في يدها مملوء رَجاسات ونجاسات زناها، وعلى جبهتها اسم مكتوب: "سرّ بابل العظيمة أم الزواني ورجسات الأرض"؛ ورأيت المرأة *سَكرَى من دم القديسين ومن دم شهداء يسوع*][FONT=&quot][15][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالله سيدين المسكونة بالعدل في الدينونة الأخيرة ويُحاكم من سفكوا دماء عبيده الذين لم يتوبوا ولم يرجعوا عن فسادهم وتجديفهم العنيد ضد الله وتحدي سلطانة على حياة النفوس إذ أخذوا حق لا يملكونه: [ونظرت لما فتح الختم السادس وإذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت والشمس صارت سوداء كَمسح من شعر والقمر صار كالدم. ونجوم السماء سقطت إلى الأرض كما تَطرح شجرة التين سُقاطها (أي الثمر المـتأخر) إذا هزتها ريح عظيمة. والسماء انفلقت كدرج مُلتف وكل جبلٍ وجزيرة تزحزحا من موضعهما. وملوك الأرض والعظماء والأغنياء والأمراء والأقوياء وكل عبد وكل حُرّ أخفوا أنفسهم في المغاير وفي صخور الجبال وهم يقولون للجبال أسقطي علينا وأخفينا من وجه الجالس على العرش وعن غضب الخروف. لأنه قد *جاء يوم غضبه العظيم ومن يستطيع الوقوف*[FONT=&quot][16]؛ وبعد هذا سمعت صوتاً عظيماً من جَمعٍ كثير في السماء قائلاً: "هللويا الخلاص والمجد والكرامة والقدرة للرب إلهنا، لأن أحكامه حق وعادلة، إذ قد *دان* الزانية العظيمة التي أفسدت الأرض بزناها، *وانتقم لدم عبيده من يدها*"، وقالوا ثانية: "ودخانها يصعد إلى أبد الآبدين"][FONT=&quot][17][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   ================================
         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مرقس 5: 25 & لوقا 13: 1 & يوحنا 19: 34)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مت 23: 35 – 36)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 12: 4)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أعمال 15: 20، 29)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 1: 13)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رومية 3: 15)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (متى 27: 3 و4)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (متى 27: 24 و25)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أعمال 5: 28)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (تكوين 9: 5)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (متى 23: 30 – 36)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (تكوين 4: 10 – 11)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][13][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رؤيا 6: 10 – 12)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][14][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رؤيا 16: 5 – 7)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][15][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رؤيا 17: 1 – 6)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][16][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رؤيا 6: 12 – 17)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][17][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رؤيا 19: 1 – 3)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot][4- ب] والدم يُمكن أن يدل على كامل الشخص في نظر الله*[FONT=&quot]، ​[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]لأن أي فرد ينبغي أن يُعطي حساباً عن نفسه أمام الله الحي، لأن كل واحد مسئول عن نفسه وعن خلاصه، أي تقبله الخلاص بإيمان شخصي واعي وتقديم توبة صادقة وحقيقية وأن يتبع يسوع في نفس الدرب الذي رسمه لنسير فيه، فلا يوجد مسئول آخر عن حياة الإنسان غير الإنسان نفسه، لأن للأسف التملُّص من المسئولية بدأ منذ أول يوم سقط فيه الإنسان عموماً منذ بداية الخلق، فنسمع صوت آدم وحواء في إلقاء مسئولية السقوط لا على أنفسهم بل على الآخر:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot][وسمعا صوت الرب الإله ماشياً في الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار. فاختبأ آدم وامرأته من وجه الرب الإله في وسط شجر الجنة: فنادى الرب الإله آدم أين أنت، فقال: سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت لأني عريان فاختبأت. فقال: من أعلمك أنك عُريان. هل أكلت من الشجرة التي أوصيتك ألا تأكل منها؛ فقال آدم: المرأة *التي جعلتها معي* هي أعطيتني من الشجرة فأكلت. فقال الرب الإله للمرأة ما هذا الذي فعلت. فقالت المرأة *الحية غرتني فأكلت*][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]والقديس بولس ببصيرة روحية نافذة لأعماق النفس ومرضها الدفين، كشف وشخص المرض ونطق بالحكم حينما كان يكرز ويبشر اليهود ولم يسمعوا بعناد قلب فقال: [دمكم على رؤوسكم! أنا بريء & لذلك أُشهدكم اليوم هذا أني بريء من دم الجميع، لأني لم أؤخر أن أخبركم بكل مشورة الله. احترزوا إذاً لأنفسكم ولجميع الرعية][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وعلى ما يبدو أن القديس بولس كرسول من الله وخادم أمين مُعَيَّن من قِبَل الله كان في ذهنه ما تم كتابته في حزقيال: [يا بن آدم قد جعلتك رقيباً لبيت إسرائيل فاسمع الكلمة من فمي وأنذرهم احترزوا لأنفسكم] من قِبَلي. إذا قلت للشرير موتاً تموت وما أنذرته أنت ولا تكلمت (كرقيب مُعَيَّن) إنذاراً للشرير من طريقه الرديئة لإحيائه فذلك الشرير يموت بإثمه أما دمه فمن يدك أطلبه. وإن أنذرت أنت الشرير (كرقيب أمين) ولم يرجع عن شره ولا عن طريقه الرديئة فإنه يموت بإثمه. أما أنت فقد نجيت نفسك. والبار إن رجع عن بِرِه وعمل إثماً وجعلت معثرة أمامه فإنه يموت. لأنك لم تُنذره يموت في خطيته ولا يُذكر بِرِه الذي عمله. أما دمه فمن يدك أطلبه. وإن أنذرت أنت البار من أن يُخطئ البار وهو لم يُخطأ فأنه حياة يحيا لأنه أُنذر وأنت تكون قد نجيت نفسك][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]عموماً نجد أن القديس بولس الرسول الوكيل الأمين على رعية الله أنجز مهمته بإخلاص بإعلان الإنجيل، وكل من خدمهم وأرسل لهم رسائل إنذار وتعليم كانوا مسئولين عن حياتهم بالتمام منذ وقت إنذارهم إلى يوم انتقالهم، وهكذا كل نفس اليوم وصل لها بشارة الإنجيل والإنذار من الهلاك الأبدي ودعوتهم للتوبة هم مسئولين عن أنفسهم ودمهم عليهم.[/FONT]
   =================
         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (تكوين3: 8 – 13)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أعمال 18: 6؛ 20: 26)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (حزقيال 3: 17 – 21)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot][4- جـ] التعبير [لحماً ودماً]:*​​   [FONT=&quot]يُصوَرُ ضعف الطبيعة الإنسانية وسرعة زوالها، أي يُعبَّر عن ضعف بشريتنا، وأيضاً يُعبَّر كتعبير رئيسي في العهد الجديد على الوقوع تحت سلطان عبودية الخطية والموت، لذلك مكتوب: [أن لحماً ودماً لا يقدران ان يرثا ملكوت الله] [FONT=&quot][1]، وذلك بسبب طبيعة الإنسان الساقطة تحت سلطان الموت الناشئ من تيار الفساد الذي سطا سطواً على إنسانيتنا التي سقطت بحريتها وإرادتها، فتغيرت الطبيعة البشرية من حالة مجد وشركة مع الله في النور، لحالة من الهوان والظلمة التي لا تقدر أن تتعامل مع الله النور الحقيقي، لأن عندما يُشرق الله تتبدد الظلمة وتتلاشى، لذلك قال الله لموسى لا يراني إنسان ويعيش، لا لأنه يريد أن يُميت الإنسان بل لأن طبيعة ظلمة الإنسان لن تحتمل نور الله وبهاء مجده، لذلك حينما رأى الشعب لمحة من نور الله على وجه موسى صرخوا ولم يحتملوا فوضع برقع ليستطيعوا النظر إليه.[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما، لكي يُبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سُلطان الموت، أي إبليس، ويعتق أولئك الذين – خوفاً من الموت – كانوا جميعاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية] [FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فهذا اللفظ [لحم ودم] يُشير لحالتنا الساقطة كمخلوقات من (لحم ودم)، أي في حالتنا الطبيعية كبشر واقعين تحت سلطان الموت (لأن إلى الآن الجسد يفسد ويموت) لا نستطيع المشاركة في مجد الله: [إن لحماً ودماً لا يقدران أن يرثا ملكوت الله، ولا يرث الفساد عدم الفساد][FONT=&quot][3]، فالذي يرث ملكوت الله فقط هو الإنسان الجديد النوراني المخلوق حسب الله في القداسة والحق، أي المولود من فوق وله طبع سماوي، أي المولود من الله: الذين ولدوا ليس من دمٍ ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT]؛ لأننا نحن عمله مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فأعدها لكي نسلك فيها[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT]؛ وتلبسوا الإنسان الجديد المخلوق بحسب الله في البرّ وقداسة الحق[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]+ مصطلح لحماً ودماً ورؤية الله ومعرفته الحقيقية وحرب القوات الشريرة*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]أيضاً تعبير لحماً ودماً يوجه قلب الإنسان لمعرفة الله الحقيقية واستعلانه الخاص عن نفسه بواسطة الابن [الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خَبَّرّ – يوحنا 1: 18]، فتعبير لحمٍ ودمٍ يدل على عجز المعرفة الإنسانية بطبيعة الله النورانية، وذلك لأنها مرتبطة بظلمة الموت المُحيطة بالذهن الذي انطفأ فيه النور الإلهي منذ السقوط الأول، لذلك – عادةً – يفشل الإنسان في إقامة علاقة حقيقية اختبارية سليمة وعميقة (متأصلة في الحق) مع الله القدوس، وبالتالي لا يقدر على معرفته الحقيقية، لأن هذا هو الخبر الذي سمعناه منه (المسيح) الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة البتة (1يوحنا 1: 5)، فالظلمة لا تستطيع أن تجتاز السماوات وتأتي للنور، لأن الظلمة حسب طبيعتها سلبية لا تتواجد عندما يُشرق النور، فالظلمة تهرب من أمامه وتتلاشى لأنها لا تحتمل قوة النور وسلطانه، لذلك لا توجد شركة بين الظلمة والنور، لا بد من أن تتغير وتتبدل الظلمة بالنور لكي تحتمل النور: لأن عندك ينبوع الحياة، بنورك نرى نوراً (مزمور 36: 9)[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالإنسان بحسب طبيعته الساقطة وسيطرة الخطية على قلبه بالموت، لا يقدر أن يرى الله أو يتعرف عليه حتى لو حاول أن يقترب إليه عن طريق أعماله الصالحة كلها، لأن النبع التي تنبع منه نفسه مُرّ، لذلك معرفة الله الحقيقية لا تأتي على مستوى اللحم والدم، بل تأتي برؤية خاصة مُعلنه من السماء في داخل القلب سراً كما قال الرب لبطرس حينما قال أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي: [إن لحماً ودماً (حسب الترجمة الحرفية) لم يُعلن لك لكن أبي الذي في السماوات] [FONT=&quot][7]، وهذا يعني بالطبع أن يترك الإنسان نهائياً كل جهد شخصي للاستناد على الرؤية الإلهية بالسلطان الإنساني حسب جهده وعمله الشخصي: [لما سُرَّ الله الذي أفرزني (اختارني وخصصني) من بطن أمي. ودعاني بنعمته. أن يُعلن ابنه فيَّ لأُبشر به بين الأمم، للوقت لم استشر لحماً ودماً] [FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]+ تعبير دمٍ ولحم ومعركة الإيمان [الحرب الروحية]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]ويأتي نفس التعبير (دمٍ ولحم) ليدل على معركة الإيمان مع قوات الشرّ، إذ يُظهر أن حربنا الروحية ليست مع دم ولحم لذلك يقول الرسول: فأن مُصارعتنا ليست مع دمٍ ولحم، بل مع الرؤساء مع السلاطين مع ولاة العالم على ظلمة هذا الدهر مع أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات[FONT=&quot][9]، وأن لهذه الحرب سلاحها الخاص، ولا نستطيع إيجاد الأسلحة في قدراتنا النفسية ولا طاقتنا الشخصية أو حتى الفكرية، ولا في أخلاقنا الشخصية، ولكن اتكالنا على الله واستنادنا عليه هو سر نصرتنا بسلاحه الكامل: [البسوا سلاح الله الكامل لكي تقدروا أن تثبتوا ضد مكايد إبليس [FONT=&quot][10][/FONT]؛ من أجل ذلك احملوا سلاح الله الكامل لكي تقدروا أن تقاوموا في اليوم الشرير وبعد أن تتمموا كل شيء أن تثبتوا] [FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]عموماً الإنسان المسيحي يخوض معركتين، معركة داخلية وأخرى خارجية. ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot][الإنسان الذي يريد حقيقة أن يُرضى الله ويكون معادياً حقاً للعدو الشرير، ينبغي أن يقاتل في *معركتين*. معركة منهما تكون في الأمور المنظورة لهذه الحياة، وذلك بأن يتحول تماماً ويبتعد من الارتباكات الأرضية ومحبة الارتباطات العالمية ومن الشهوات الخاطئة.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]والمعركة الأخرى[FONT=&quot] تحدث في الداخل - في الخفاء ضد أرواح الشر نفسها، كما يقول الرسول "فإن مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم بل مع الرؤساء، مع أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات".[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فالإنسان حينما تعدى الوصية وطرد من الفردوس، صار مقيداً من ناحيتين، وبقيدين مختلفين. أحد هذين القيدين كان عن طريق هذه الحياة، أي في اهتمامات المعيشة ومحبة العالم، أعني محبة اللذات الجسدية والشهوات، ومحبة الغنى والعظمة والمقتنيات والزوجة والأولاد، والأقرباء والأهل والبلد، والأمكنة الخاصة، والملابس وكل الأشياء الأخرى المتصلة بالحواس [FONT=&quot][12]، والتي تحثه كلمة الله على أن ينفك منها باختياره، (حيث أن ما يربط أي انسان بكل أمور الحواس انما يكون باختياره ورضاه)، حتى إذا تحرر من كل هذه الاهتمامات يستطيع أن يحفظ الوصية حفظاً كاملاً. وإلى جانب هذا الرباط - ففي كيان الإنسان الداخلي، تكون النفس محاصرة بسياج ومربوطة بقيود الظلمة من أرواح الشر، فيكون الإنسان غير قادر أن يحب الرب كما يريد، أو أن يؤمن كما ينبغي، أو أن يصلي كما يرغب. فمن كل ناحية توجد مقاومة سواء في الأمور المنظورة والظاهرة أو في الأمور الخفية غير المنظورة، وهذه المقاومة قد نتجت وصارت فينا من سقوط الإنسان الأول.[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]لذلك فحينما ينصت أي انسان لكلمة الله ويقبلها، ويدخل في المعركة ويلقي عنه اهتمامات [FONT=&quot][13] هذه الحياة ورباطات العالم وينكر كل اللذات الجسدية ويتحرر منها، فبعد ذلك إذ يلازم الرب وينتظره بمثابرة في الصلاة وبمداومة، فانه يصير في وضع يُمكنه من أن يكتشف وجود حرب أخرى في داخل قلبه، أنه يكتشف مقاومة خفية وحرب أخرى مع إيحاءات أرواح الشر وتنفتح أمامه معركة أخرى.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وهكذا بوقوفه ثابتاً صارخاً إلى الرب بإيمان لا يتزعزع وصبر كثير، منتظراً الحماية والمعونة التي تأتي منه، فأنه يستطيع أن يحصل من الرب على حرية داخلية من القيود والسياجات والهجمات وظلام أرواح الشر التي تعمل في مجال الشهوات والأهواء الخفية.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]ولكن هذه الحرب تبطل وتنتهي تماماً بنعمة الله وقوته. فلا يستطيع إنسان بنفسه، أن ينقذ نفسه بقوته الخاصة من مقاومة وغوايات الأفكار والشهوات الداخلية وحيل الشر.*[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]أما إذا كان الإنسان مربوطاً بالأمور المادية الحسية التي لهذا العالم، وواقعاً في شرك الرباطات الأرضية المتنوعة ومنساقاً بشهوات الشرّ، فأنه لا يستطيع حتى أن يكتشف وجود معركة أخرى، وأن هناك حرب تدور في داخل نفسه.*[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فالإنسان حينما يدخل المعركة ويتحرر من الرباطات العالمية الخارجية ويحل نفسه من الأمور المادية ولذات الجسد ويبتدئ أن يتعلق بالرب ويلتصق به مفرغاً نفسه من هذا العالم فانه حينئذ يستطيع أن يرى ويكتشف حرب الشهوات والأهواء الداخلية التي تحدث في باطنه. ويصير واعياً عارفاً بهذه الحرب الداخلية، حرب الايحاءات الشريرة.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]وكما قلت سابقاً، فانه إذا لم يناضل وينكر العالم ويتحرر من الشهوات الأرضية بكل قلبه ويشتهي ويصمم بكل نفسه أن يصير ملتصقاً كُليةً بالرب، فأنه لا يكتشف ويعرف خداع أرواح الشرّ الخفي وشهوات الشرّ الخفية. ويظل غريباً عن نفسه ولا يعرف أنه مجروح من الداخل وأن فيه شهوات خفية وهو لا يدري بها. لأنه لا يزال مربوطاً بالأشياء الخارجية ومتعلقاً بأمور هذا العالم وارتباكاته برضاه وموافقته.*[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ولكن الإنسان الذي رفض العالم حقاً وطرح عنه ثقل هذه الأرض وألقى عنه الشهوات الباطلة الجسدية، وشهوات المجد والسلطان والكرامات البشرية وابتعد عنها جميعها بكل قلبه - (حيث أن الرب يعطيه النعمة والمعونة سراً في هذا الصراع المستمر، حتى انه يتنكر للعالم تماماً) - *ووضع في قلبه بثبات أن يخدم الرب ويعبده ويلتصق به بكل كيانه، جسداً ونفساً، مثل هذا الإنسان، أقول، انه يكتشف وجود المقاومة، أي الأهواء الخفية والقيود غير المنظورة والحرب الخفية - أي المعركة والصراع الداخلي، وهكذا اذ هو يتوسل إلى الرب، فانه ينال السلاح السماوي: سلاح الروح القدس، الذي وصفه الرسول المبارك بقوله "درع البر، وخوذة الخلاص، وترس الايمان، وسيف الروح" [FONT=&quot][14]**. وإذ يتسلح بهذه الأسلحة فانه يستطيع أن يقف ضد خداعات ابليس، حتى رغم كونه محاطاً بالشرور.*[/FONT][/FONT]

 *[FONT=&quot]واذ قــد سلـَّح نفســه بهذا الســلاح بكل صــلاة ومواظبــة وطلبــة وصــوم مـع الايمــان، فانــه يصيـر قــادراً أن يُحــارب ضد الرئاسـات والسلاطين وولاة ظلمــة هذا العالــم، *[FONT=&quot]وهكذا بانتصــاره على القوات المعاديــة بمساعدة الـروح القدس مـع سعيــه وغيرتــه في كل فضيلة فانــه يكون مُعـداً للحيــاة الأبديــة، مُمجـداً الآب والابن والروح القدس الذي له المجـد والقـدرة إلى الأبـد آمين] [FONT=&quot][15][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   ==================
         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1كورنثوس 15: 50)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 2: 14 – 15)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3][FONT=&quot] (1كورنثوس 15: 50)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 1: 13)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أفسس 2: 10)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أفسس 4: 24)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (متى 16: 17)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (غلاطية 1: 15 – 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أفسس 6: 12)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أفسس 6: 11)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أفسس 6: 13)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (طبعاً محبة الأهل والأولاد والوطن واجب مطلوب لكن القصد هنا هو الاهتمامات التي تتعدى لتصل أن تكون هي الأساس والقاعدة ومتقدمة على الله، أي هي الأساس في حياة الإنسان التي تمنعه وتعوقه عن تبعيته بأمانة للنفس الأخير)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][13][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (الارتباك بالاهتمامات الأرضية)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][14][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أفسس 6: 4)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][15][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (من عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير عظة 21)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot][4- د] مفهوم الدم القرباني: *​​   [FONT=&quot]في الأساس موضوع إراقة الدم أو سفك الدم قد استخدمت مرة واحدة في العهد الجديد [وكل شيء تقريباً يتطهر حسب الناموس بالدم، وبدون سفك دم لا تحدث مغفرة ] [FONT=&quot][1] وهي ترجع في الأثاث إلى ميثاق العهد في سيناء – كما رأينا سابقاً في بداية دراستنا في [خروج 24 : 5 – 8]، ومن المؤكد أيضاً أن كلمة إراقة الدم أو سكبه تتضمن أيضاً سكب الدم على قاعدة المذبح كما نرى في: [خروج 29: 12 ؛ لاويين 4: 7 ،18 ، 25، 30، 34؛ لاويين 8: 15، 9: 12]، ويرشه على شعب إسرائيل كما في [خروج 24: 8؛ عبرانيين 9: 19]، ونجد أن في عبرانيين 11: 28 أن سكب الدم يُشير إلى ذبيحة عيد الفصح كما في: [خروج 12: 7، 13، 22 – 23].[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]عموماً قد أخذ العهد الجديد مفهوم الدم القرباني من العهد القديم ووضح القصد منه: [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot][هكذا يدخل الكهنة إلى المسكن الأول كل حين صانعين الخدمة. وأما إلى الثاني (قدس الأقداس) فرئيس الكهنة فقط مرة في السنة ليس بلا دم يُقدمه عن نفسه وعن جهالات الشعب.. وأما *المسيح وهو جاء رئيس كهنة للخيرات العتيدة* فبالمسكن الأعظم والأكمل غير المصنوع بيد، أي الذي ليس من هذه الخليقة، وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل *بدم نفسه* دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس فوجد فداءً أبدياً. لأنه إن كان دم ثيران وتيوس ورماد عجلة مرشوش على المنجسين يُقدس إلى طهارة الجسد. فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يُطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي.. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]موسى بعد ما كلم جميع الشعب بكل وصية بحسب الناموس أخذ دم العجول والتيوس مع ماء وصُوفاً قرمزياً وزوفا ورش الكتاب نفسه وجميع الشعب، قائلاً هذا هو *دم العهد* الذي أوصاكم الله به. والمسكن أيضاً وجميع آنية الخدمة رشها كذلك بالدم وكل شيء تقريباً يتطهر حسب الناموس بالدم وبدون سفك دم لا تحدث مغفرة.. لأنه لا يُمكن أن دم ثيران وتيوس يرفع الخطايا.. وكل كاهن يقوم كل يوم يخدم ويقدم مراراً كثيرة تلك الذبائح عينها التي لا تستطيع البتة أن تنزع الخطية.. بالإيمان صنع الفصح ورش الدم لئلا يمسهم الذي أهلك الأبكار] [FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]حيث أن دم الذبائح الحيوانية يُشير إلى *موت المسيح الكفاري* الذي صنع الصلح بدم صليبه الذي يعطي المغفرة والتقديس عن قوة واقتدار، مؤسساً لنا سلاماً مع الله قائماً على ذبيحة ذاته مُثبَّت لا يتزعزع، مُدعماً العلاقة مع الله بشخصه بصفته وسيط عهد جديد، إذ اتحد بنا اتحاداً حقيقياً (حسب التدبير الخلاصي) وجعلنا واحداً معه (بلا امتزاج أو اختلاط أو تغيير) بتجسده وصلبنا معه وداس الموت بموته وأقامنا معه وأصعدنا معه، ودخل بدم نفسه للأقداس فوجد لنا فداءً أبدياً كما قال القديس بولس الرسول.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فدم يسوع المسيح يحتل المركز الأول والرئيسي في العهد الجديد، فنجد عند افتتاح رسالة القديس بطرس الأولى يقول: [بطرس رسول يسوع المسيح إلى المتغربين من شتات بُنْتُس وغلاطية وكَبودوكية وآسيا وبيثينية المُختارين بمقتضى علم الله الآب *السابق* في تقديس الروح للطاعة *ورش دم يسوع المسيح*. لتكثر لكم النعمة والسلام] [FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]كما نجد أيضاً الإشارات الكثيرة المصحوبة بكلمات توضح قوة فعل دم يسوع المسيح وقوته وتفوقه بل وتميزه عن العهد القديم الذي كان يُشير إليه بكل طقوسه وذبائحه فيأتي كمصطلح تأكيدي على دم المسيح بهذه الطريقة: [/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]دم يســوع:*[FONT=&quot] [عبرانيين 10: 19؛ 1يوحنا 1: 7][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]دم المسيح:*[FONT=&quot] [1كورنثوس 10: 16؛ أفسس 2: 13؛ عبرانيين 9: 14][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]دم الــــرب:*[FONT=&quot] [1كورنثوس 11: 27][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]دم الحــمل:*[FONT=&quot] [رؤيا 7: 14؛ 12: 11][/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]وكل هذا يشتق معناه في الأساس من ذبائح يوم التكفير من سفر لاويين الإصحاح 16. وهو دم قرباني والذي يتمثل في طاعة ربنا يسوع المسيح في الجسد للآب، كما قال الرسول:[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot][لأنه كما بمعصية الإنسان الواحد جُعل الكثيرون خطاة، هكذا بإطاعة الواحد سيجعل الكثيرون أبراراً] [FONT=&quot][4]؛ [وإذ وُجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب] [FONT=&quot][5][/FONT]؛ [مع كونه ابناً تعلم الطاعة مما تألم به] [FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وأيضاً هو الذي أعطى الذبيحة الحقيقية من أجل إزالة الخطايا وطمس ملامحها الخفية والظاهرة بكل سلطانها وآلامها ومعاناتها وأعطى المصالحة التامة والكاملة مع الله بحيث لا يعوزنا أن نقدم أي شيء آخر لله حتى ولو كانت أعمالنا، لأنه *بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس*: [لا بإعمال في برّ عملناها نحن بل *بمقتضى رحمته* خلصنا *بغسل* الميلاد الثاني *وتجديد* الروح القدس [FONT=&quot][7]] وذلك بالطبع لأن [المسيح وهو قد جاء رئيس كهنة للخيرات العتيدة *فبالمسكن الأعظم والأكمل غير مصنوع بيد*، أي الذي ليس من هذه الخليقة. وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل *بدم نفسه* دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس فوجد فداءً أبدياً] [FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

 *[FONT=&quot]+ *[FONT=&quot]عموماً يسوع بذبيحة نفسه كحمل الله، وسفك دمه الطاهر، حررنا نحن بصفتنا شعب الله الجديد، أي الكنيسة، الذي اقتناها بدمه الكريم [احترزوا إذن لأنفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التي أقتناها بدمه] [FONT=&quot][9][/FONT]، وصار لنا فيه الفداء:[/FONT][/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا حسب غنى نعمته [FONT=&quot][10]؛ عالمين أنكم افتُديتم لا بأشياء تفنى ، بفضة أو ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء بل بدمٍ كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح [FONT=&quot][11][/FONT]؛ وهم يترنمون ترنيمة جديدة قائلين: مستحق أنت أن تأخذ السفر وتفتح ختومه لأنك ذُبحت واشتريتنا لله بدمك من كل قبيلة ولسان وشعب وأمه][FONT=&quot][12][/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وصار لنا به قوة الغلبة والنصرة الدائمة على عدو الإنسان الأول أي الشيطان:[/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][الآن صار خلاص إلهنا وقدرته ومُلكه وسلطان مسيحه لأنه طُرح المُشتكي على إخوتنا الذي كان يشتكي عليهم (من جهة ضمير الخطايا – عبرانيين 10: 2) أمام إلهنا نهاراً وليلاً، وهم غلبوه بدم الخروف وبكلمة شهادتهم ولم يحبوا حياتهم حتى الموت] [FONT=&quot][13][/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ودم المسيح يظهر برّ الله من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا وتطهير القلب منها، ويبرر كل من يؤمن، وينال قوة خلاص ومصالحة أبدية مع الله: [/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][متبررين مجاناً بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح، الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه لإظهار بره من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بإمهال الله، لإظهار برّه في الزمان الحاضر ليكون باراً ويبرر من هم من الإيمان بيسوع] [FONT=&quot][14]؛ [فإذ تبررنا بالإيمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح.. لأن المسيح إذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعين (حسب التدبير) لأجل الفجار.. الله بين محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا. فبالأولى كثيراً ونحن متبررون الآن بدمه نخلص به من الغضب. لأنه إن كُنا ونحن أعداء قد صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه فبالأولى كثيراً ونحن مُصالحون نخلص بحياته. وليس ذلك فقط بل نفتخر أيضاً بالله بربنا يسوع المسيح الذي نلنا به الآن المُصالحة] [FONT=&quot][15][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وفي هذه الحالة فأن دم ربنا يسوع يطهرنا من خطايانا دائماً عندما نعترف بها أمامه: [/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][ولكن أن سلكنــا في النــور كما هو في النـور فلنا شركــة بعضنا مع بعض ودم يسـوع المسيـح ابنه يطهرنــا من كل خطيـة. إن قلنا إنه ليس لنا خطيـة نُضل أنفسنـا وليس الحق فينـا. أن اعترفنــا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويُطهرنــا من كل إثم[FONT=&quot][16]؛ يسوع المسيح الشاهد الأمين البكر من الأموات ورئيس ملوك الأرض الذي أحبنا وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه[FONT=&quot][17][/FONT]؛ وأجاب واحد من الشيوخ قائلاً لي: هؤلاء المتسربلون بالثياب البيض من هم ومن أين أتوا؟، فقلت له يا سيد أنت تعلم. فقال لي: هؤلاء هم الذين أتوا من الضيقة العظيمة وقد غسلوا ثيابهم وبيضوا ثيابهم في دم الخروف] [FONT=&quot][18][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ودم المسيح أيضاً يطهر ضمائرنا ويغسلها من كل الأعمال الميتة حتى أنها لا تلومنا ونخدم الله الحي بقداسة وتقوى حسب قصده متممين مشيئته بسهولة:[/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي[FONT=&quot][19]؛ فإذ لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع. طريقاً كرسه لنا حديثاً حياً بالحجاب أي جسده، وكاهن عظيم على بيت الله، *لنتقدم بقلب صادق في يقين الإيمان مرشوشة قلوبنا من ضمير شرير ومغتسلة أجسادنا بماء نقي*[FONT=&quot][20][/FONT]؛ وهم مطهرون مرة لا يكون لهم أيضاً ضمير خطايا] [FONT=&quot][21][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]ولنلاحظ أن في العهد القديم، كانت المصالحة والتطهير مختلفان، مع أنه كان لهما ذات العلاقة والأعمال. فالمصالحة تُنتج من تقديم الدم القرباني إلى قدس الأقداس في يوم التكفير الذي يتم مرة واحدة في السنة [فرئيس الكهنة فقط مرة في السنة ليس بلا دم يقدمه عن نفسه وعن جهالات الشعب][FONT=&quot][22]؛ أما التطهير فكان من الممكن بلوغه في أي وقت من السنة، وكان يتم خارج قدس الأقداس. أما في العهد الجديد فكلاهما معاً في وقتٍ واحد يتمان في الخلاص بدم المسيح، فالكفارة قدمت مرة واحدة وإلى الأبد بذبيحة ربنا يسوع الواحدة الوحيدة، الذي منها يتم تطهيرنا الدائم وإلى الأبد، ففي دم يسوع تكمن قوة التقديس الدائم [فأن الحيوانات التي يُدخل بدمها عن الخطية إلى الأقداس بيد رئيس الكهنة تُحرق أجسامها خارج المحلة، لذلك يسوع أيضاً لكي يُقدس الشعب بدم نفسه تألم خارج الباب] [FONT=&quot][23][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]وبذلك صار يحقق لنا القرب من الله بشكل أعمق واشمل من العهد القديم بالرغم من أننا كأمم لم يكن لنا عهود ولا معرفة بالله حتى على مستوى الطقس القديم الذي هيأ القلب لعمل المسيح الرب الخلاصي، وقد كنا غرباء عن رعوية إسرائيل كشعب الله المختار:[/FONT]
 *+ *[FONT=&quot][لذلك اذكروا أنكم أنتم الأمم قبلاً في الجسد المدعوين غُرله من المدعو ختاناً مصنوعاً باليد في الجسد (الإسرائيليين). أنكم كُنتم في ذلك الوقت *بدون مسيح أجنبيين عن رعوية إسرائيل وغرباء عن عهود الموعد لا رجاء لكم وبلا إله في العالم*، ولكن *الآن في المسيح يسوع أنتم الذين كنتم قبلاً بعيدين صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح*. لأنه هو سلامنا الذي جعل الاثنين واحداً ونقض حائط السياج المتوسط (بين الأمم وشعب الله) أي العداوة. مبطلاً بجسده ناموس الوصايا في فرائض لكي يخلق الاثنين في نفسه إنساناً واحداً جديداً صانعاً سلاماً. ويُصالح الاثنين في جسد واحد مع الله بالصليب قاتلاً العداوة به. فجاء وبشركم بسلام أنتم البعيدين والقريبين، لأن به كلينا قدوماً في روح واحد إلى الآب. فلستم إذاً بعد غرباء ونُزلاً، بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله][FONT=&quot][24]؛ [فإذ لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة (على أساس سر المصالحة في المسيح) بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع][FONT=&quot][25][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
   ===================================
         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 9: 22)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أنظر عبرانيين 9، 10، 11: 28، 13: 11)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1بطرس 1: 1 – 2)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رومية 5: 19)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (فيلبي2: 8)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 5: 8)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (تيطس 3: 5)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 9: 11 و12)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أعمال 20: 28)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أفسس 1: 7)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1بطرس 1: 18 – 19)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رؤيا 5: 9)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][13][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رؤيا 12: 10، 11)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][14][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رومية 3: 22 – 26)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][15][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أنظر رومية 5: 1 – 11)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][16][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (1يوحنا 1: 7 – 9)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][17][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رؤيا 1: 5)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][18][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رؤيا 7: 13 – 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][19][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 9: 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][20][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 10: 19 – 22)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][21][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 10: 2)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][22][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 9: 7)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][23][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 13: 11 – 12)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][24][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أفسس 2: 11 – 19)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][25][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عبرانيين 10: 19)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*[د] الذبائح الدموية واستخدام الحيوانات وشروط الذبيحة
===========================
*​  *[1]* *تمركز الذبائح حول الدم والهدف التكفير والتقديس*​    كقاعدة عامة كانت الذبائح تتمركز حول الدم – كما رأينا سابقاً – بكونه يُمثل نفس الحيوان، وكأن الإنسان وقد فسدت نفسه تماماً وأُسِرَ في الخطية تحت سلطان الموت احتاج لنفس بريئة تحمل عنه أُجرة إثمه وتفتديه من الموت الذي هو النتاج الطبيعي للخطية كثمرة طبيعية لها، ولم يكن هذا العمل إلا رمزاً لسفك دم المسيح المخلص الذي وحده فقط قادر على أن يفدي البشرية ويخلصها بالتمام ويُدخلها في عهد التجديد، لأنه هو الوحيد – في المُطلق – الذي بلا خطية وقال بفمه الطاهر مؤكداً هذه الحقيقة [من منكم يبكتني على خطية][1].

   ونجد مفهوم التقديس بالدم منذ عصر مبكر كان أساسي جداً عند شعب الله المختار، فكان الدم في خيمة البرية هو الختم الملكي الذي يتقدس به كل شيء فيصير قدساً للرب، وبغيره لا يصير شيئاً مقدساً على الإطلاق، حتى رئيس الكهنة نفسه: [لأن موسى بعد ما كلم جميع الشعب بكل وصية بحسب الناموس. أخذ دم العجول والتيوس مع ماء، وصوفاً قرمزياً وزوفا ورش الكتاب نفسه وجميع الشعب قائلاً: هذا هو دم العهد الذي أوصاكم الله به. والمسكن أيضاً وجميع آنية الخدمة رشها كذلك بالدم.. وكل شيء تقريباً (يوجد تطهير بالماء وآخر بالنار) يتطهر حسب الناموس بالدم. وبدون سفك دم لا تحدث مغفرة – لأن نفس الجسد هي في الدم فأنا أعطيتكم إياه على المذبح للتكفير عن نفوسكم لأن الدم يُكفَّر به عن النفس] [2]

   والدم هو الحياة كما ذكر الوحي: لكن احترز ألا تأكل الدم لأن الدم هو النفس (الحياة) فلا تأكل النفس مع اللحم[3]؛ غير لحماً بحياته (نفسه) لا تأكلوه[4]؛ لأن نفس (حياة) الجسد هي في الدم[5]

   إذاً سفك الدم – حسب هذه الآيات وغيرها في الكتاب المقدس – يعني بذل الحياة، فالذي يُقدِّم دمه هو من يُقدِّم حياته فعلياً، وقد آمن اليهود بفكرة افتداء النفس بالنفس، فنذكر بعض عبارات من مفسري اليهود، فيقول راشي اليهودي [ترتبط نفس كل خليقة بدمها، لذلك قُدم الدم للتكفير عن نفس إنسان، فتحل نفس عوض الأخرى وتكفَّر عنها]؛ ويقول ابن عذرا [تحل نفس محل الأخرى]؛ ويقول موسى بن ناخمان [أقدم لك النفس على المذبح، فتكفر نفس الحيوان عن نفس الإنسان] 

   ومع كل هذا التأكيد، فقد عَبَّر كثير من اليهود عن شعورهم بعجز دم الحيوان عن الإيفاء بدين الإنسان أمام الله، الأمر الذي لأجله كانت القلوب في العهد القديم متطلعة بشوق ولهفة لمجيء المسيا كمُخلص حقيقي لهم، لكي يفديهم، أي يفدي حياة بحياة، لأن الفداء حسب التعليم في ذهن اليهودي هو مبادلة حياة بحياة.
======================
 [1] (يوحنا 8: 46)
     [2] (عبرانيين 9: 19 – 22 + لاويين 17: 11)
     [3] (تثنية 12: 23)
     [4] (تكوين 9: 4)
     [5] (لاويين 17: 11)​


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot][2] الحيوانات المستخدمة في الذبائح *​​    [FONT=&quot]أما الذبائح الدموية فاستُخدم فيها ثلاثة أنواع من الحيوانات ونوعان من الطيور ​
*الحيوانات: البقر وثور البقر – الغنم – الماعز؛*
*الطيور: الحمام – اليمام*
​    [FONT=&quot]وكان الطقس يُشدد على أن تكون الذبيحة بلا عيب، وإلا تُرفض الذبيحة ويُرفض مُقدمها؛ لذلك كان الكاهن يهتم غاية في الاهتمام ويراعي بدقة فحص الذبيحة على ضوء النهار (في النور) ولا تُفحص في ظُلمة المساء أبداً، فكان يفحص أعضاءها عضواً، عضواً، وحتى بعد أن يذبحها، يظل يعمل فيها بسكينه على المذبح فاحصاً أحشاؤها، ولحمها، وعظامها بتدقيق شديد مع دقة الملاحظة حتى يطمأن تماماً أنها بلا عيب فعلاً، وحينئذ يُشعل النار ويُقدمها.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]صحيح أن هذا يُشير إلى المسيح القدوس الكامل لأنه حمل الله الذي بلا عيب [FONT=&quot][1]، ولكن يلزمنا أن نتمعن متعمقين في كلمة [بلا عيب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἂ μωμος[/FONT][FONT=&quot]] وسببها لأن الرمز دائماً ليس فقط يُشير إلى المرموز إليه، بل ويحمل أيضاً شرحاً لعمل المرموز إليه. [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فالطقس كان دائماً يُشدد جداً على أن تكون الذبيحة بلا عيب، حتى إذا وقف الخاطئ أمام الله معترفاً بخطاياه ويده على رأس ذبيحته يحس ويقتنع أن الله ينظر إليه في (عدم عيب) ذبيحته التي يقدمها عن نفسه، وفي نفس الوقت يكون عدم عيب الذبيحة إمكانية ضمنية بتحملها عيب المعترف بخطاياه، فتصير الذبيحة مستحقة للموت عوضاً عنه وتُدان فيها الخطية (في جسدها) بذبحها وإراقة دمها، أما هو فيخرج مبرراً من أمام الله معتوقاً من حكم الموت![/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ولو تعمقنا في فكرة الذبيحة الحيوانية في الطقس القديم، نجدها لائقة جداً ومناسبة لعملها، إذ كان المطلوب منها تطهير الجسد فقط، والإعفاء من حكم الموت. أما من جهة إشارتها لذبيحة المسيح: فكانت في غاية الإحكام، إذ كان يُشترط فيها بعض الشروط الخاصة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=================================[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἂ μωμος[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – بريء، بلا لوم، بلا عيب، بلا خطأ – [/FONT][FONT=&quot]blameless[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Without blame[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، والمعنى يحمل أنه لا يوجد فيه ما يستحق التوبيخ عليه، لا يوجد فيه علة تستحق اللوم – ليس له مسئولية عن خطأ أو فشل – أنظر يوحنا 1: 36][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*[3] شروط الذبيحــــــــــــة *​  *أولاً:* أن تكون طاهرة، أي تكون من الحيوانات المسموح بأكلها،​ فهي لم تكن ذبيحة إنسانية مثلاً كما يفعل الوثنيون، ولا كانت ذبيحة غير مأكولة كما كان يفعل بعض الأمم. وهذا بالطبع إشارة إلى أكل المسيح الرب لا بالحرف إنما بالسرّ [من يأكلني يحيا بي] [1]، لأن أكل الرب يسوع لم يكن أكل على مستوى الفكر المادي للمعنى الحرفي للكلام، كمثل أكل جسد ولحم إنسان على المستوى الأعضاء أي الأكل العضوي، لأننا لسنا آكلي لحوم بشر، كما أنه ليس بالمعنى المجازي للكلمة أيضاً أو الرمزي والمعنوي، وكأن فعل الأكل بالخيال أو الفكر أو التأمل أو مجرد تصديق بأنه يتحول فينا أو داخلنا حين نأكله، ولا هو فعل أكل ناسوت منفصلاً عن اللاهوت ولا أكل ومضغ لاهوت، كل هذا لغو كلام جدلي يخرجنا خارج السرّ الإلهي كله، بل هو – في الواقع الإلهي – فعل سري قدَّمه لنا الله في جسد مبذول ودم مسفوك لكي به نحيا فعلاً ونأخذه داخلنا قوة حياة أبدية بكونه جسد ودم ابن الله الحي القائم من الأموات والجالس عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي في حالة مجده الخاص الذي هو عينه مجد الآب أيضاً، فكل من يفحص الموضوع من جهة الفكر على مستوى التحليل العقلي بل والدراسي الفلسفي أو حتى الطبي الطبيعي، حتماً بل ولا بد من أن يعثر، ويدخل في متاهات الجدل العقيم لا ولم ولن ينتهي أبداً، أو يخرج بنتيجة فلسفية فكرية بعيداً عن سرّ الله وعمله وتقدمة ذاته في سر الإفخارستيا الذي يفوق كل حواس الإنسان وإدراكاته العقلية التحليلية بعيداً عن معمله التلسكوبي وفحصه الذي شوه الإيمان وأفسد على نفسه الدخول في سرّ يسوع ليرتفع فيه إلى الآب وينال قوة حياة أبدية لا تزول.
  *ثانياً:* كان يُشترط في الذبيحة أن تكون بلا عيب ἂ μωμος، ​أي غير مريضة ولا ناقصة الخلقة، ولا مكسورة ولا مرضوضة، حتى يتم قبولها أمام الله. وذلك مناسب جداً وأدبياً، إذ كيف تحمل عيب مُقدمها وهي نفسها معيبة؟ أو كيف يتبرر صاحبها بتقديمها عن نفسه إن لم تكن هي بريئة وبلا عيب؟؛ كذلك فهي تُشير – كرمز – إلى ذبيحة المسيح التي كانت بلا عيب إطلاقاً كما شرحنا في العنوان السابق.
  *ثالثاً:* من النقطة السابقة نستطيع أن نفهمها ونوضحها بأكثر تفاصيل ​    حينما نعلم أن الذبيحة المقدمة كانت ذبيحة حيوانية غير عاقلة [وهذا يوضح أنها بلا لوم أو ملامة]، أي بمعنى أنها غير قابله للخطية، أي لا تحمل مسئولية خطأ أو فشل، لا تفعل خطية بعقل أنغمس في التفكير فيها ودبَّرَ وخطط ليعملها بإرادته، لأنها تجهل الخطية ومعناها، لذلك أمكن أن توضع بديلاً عن الخاطئ المعترف بخطيئته [فإن كان يُذنب في شيء من هذه يُقِرُ (يعترف) بما قد أخطأ به] [2]، وبراءة الذبيحة من الخطية براءة كاملة جعل موتها معتبراً فدية حقيقية [فرفع إبراهيم وأخذ الكبش وأصعده محرقة (فدية) عوضاً عن ابنه] [3]
   كذلك عدم قابلية الذبيحة للخطية إشارة واضحة ورائعة للرب المسيح الذي لم يُخطئ نهائياً وهو في الجسد، بل من المستحيل على وجه الإطلاق أن يُخطئ ويخرج عن مشيئة الآب ويفعل أي شيء مخالف للوصية، بسبب لاهوته الذي جعله معصوماً عن الخطأ طبيعياً، عصمة كاملة مطلقة، لذلك أمكنه أن يحمل خطايا العالم كله دون أن تمسه الخطية أو يتعامل معها بأي حال من الأحوال رغم أنه شالها في جسده ودانها؛ الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبرّ. [4]؛ بل واستطاع أن يُقال عنه: لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية [5]، خطية لأجلنا (لصالحنا) لنصير برّ الله فيه؛ إن الذي لم يعرف خطية قط – دون أن يكون هو خاطئ – جَعَلَهُ (الله) خطية (حامل خطايانا) من أجلنا لكي نصير نحنُ فيه برّ الله. [6]
   لأن الشمس التي تُشرق وتدخل كل إشاعتها في الأماكن المُظلمة والمملوءة بالأوبئة وكل قذارة فأنها تُأثر فيها وتُلاشي ظلمتها وتقتل الجراثيم والميكروبات التي تُساكنها، ومع ذلك فأنها لا تتأثر بها لأنها لا تقدر (الظلمة والجراثيم) على أن تُغير من طبع تكوينها الطبيعي، هكذا بالمثل فأن الرب حمل خطايا العالم كله وصلبها وأنهى على الموت (النتيجة الطبيعية للخطية) ولم تُأثر فيه على الإطلاق لا من قريب ولا من بعيد.

   ولنلاحظ أن بجانب هذه الذبائح الدموية وُجِدَت التقدمات الطعامية كالدقيق والفطير وسكيب الخمر.. الخ، والتي ترمز لكمال ناسوت الرب يسوع المسيح وتكميله لكل متطلبات الناموس، وبذله وإخلائه ذاته وصومه وجهاده وآلامه، وعموماً كانت هذه التقدمات غير منفصلة عن الذبائح الدموية. ولتأكيد ذلك كانت هذه التقدمات تختلف في كميتها حسب نوع الذبيحة التي تُلازمها:
    [وكلم الرب موسى قائلا: كلم بني إسرائيل وقل لهم متى جئتم إلى أرض مسكنكم التي أنا أعطيكم وعملتم وقوداً للرب محرقة أو ذبيحة وفاء لنذر أو نافلة [7] أو في أعيادكم لعمل رائحة سرور للرب من البقر أو من الغنم، يقرِّب الذي قرَّب قربانه للرب تقدمة من دقيق عُشراً [8] ملتوتاً بربع الهين [9] من الزيت. وخمراً للسكيب ربع الهين تعمل على المحرقة أو الذبيحة للخروف الواحد، لكن للكبش تعمل تقدمة من دقيق عشرين ملتوتين بثلث الهين من الزيت. وخمراً للسكيب ثلث الهين، تقرب لرائحة سرور للرب. وإذا عملت ابن بقر محرقة أو ذبيحة وفاء لنذر أو ذبيحة سلامة للرب. تقرب على ابن البقر تقدمة من دقيق ثلاثة أعشار ملتوتة (معجونة) بنصف الهين من الزيت. وخمراً تقرِّب للسكيب نصف الهين وقود رائحة سرور للرب. هكذا يعمل للثور الواحد أو للكبش الواحد أو للشاة من الضأن أو من المعز. كالعدد الذي تعملون هكذا تعملون لكل واحد حسب عددهن] [10]​ =======================
 [1] (يوحنا 6: 57)
     [2] (لاويين 5: 5)
     [3] (تكوين 22: 13)
     [4] (1بطرس 2: 24)
     [5] (not knowing sin – لم ولن يملك عنده قط معرفة الخطية كخبرة أو يتعامل معها، ولو أنه – بالطبع – يعرف ما هو ظلمة أو شبه شر أو خطية لكنه حسب طبيعته بلا شبه خطية أو إثم)
     [6] (2كورنثوس 5: 21)
     [7] (عبادة زيادة عن المفروض)
     [8] (عشر الأيفة يساوى 2.3 لتر تقريبا)
     [9] (مكيال للسوائل يعادل 4 لتر تقريبا)
     [10] (عدد 15: 1 – 12؛ أنظر للأهمية عدد 28: 1 – 12)​


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*[هـ] تعدد أنواع الذبائح وغايتها وكيفية تقديمها عملياً*​    إن قارئ سفر اللاويين عندما يتعرض لموضوع الذبائح، يجد أنواع كثيرة جداً منها وتختلف وتتنوع طرق تقديمها وأنواعها وأسمائها مما يُشتت ذهنه للغاية ويُصيبه الملل والسأم لأول وهلة، وذلك من كثرة تفاصيلها الدقيقة والطويلة جداً وأحياناً تكرارها والتأكيد عليها مراراً وتكراراً، ولكن حقيقةً هذا: أنه قيل وكُتب عن قصد، لأن مشكلة الخطية هي التي ألزمت الطقس بذلك!
    فالخطية موضوع متعدد النواحي ومعقد جداً، وفي الحقيقة والواقع فأن التخلص منها أمر ليس بسيطاً ولا بالأمر السهل كما يظن البعض، فقد استلزمت أكثر من مُجرد تقديم الندم وعدم العودة إليها والتعامل معها مرة أخرى، لأن آثارها تمتد في قلب الإنسان وتضرب بجذورها في كيانه فيقع تحت سلطان العنة والموت، ويكفي للتعرف على خطورتها والإحساس بشناعتها وعدم قدرتنا على الخلاص من سلطانها، هو أننا نعرف أن الخلاص منها والفكاك من سلطان الموت استلزم تجسد ابن الله وأن يتألم ويُصلب ويموت، كي ما نموت معه ونحيا بحياته فننال الحرية والفكاك من سلطان الموت على المستوى الفعلي والعملي في حياتنا الشخصية اليومية؛ فالخطيئة خاطئة جداً تشوه طبع الإنسان البسيط وتفسده تماماً، ويكفي اننا نعلم اليوم المفارقة التي بين طفولتنا وحالتنا اليوم، بسبب خبرة الخطية التي دخلنا فيها وكم من المشكلات أدخلتنا فيها حتى صار لنا لا سلام، وجزع واضطراب دائم على كل وجه، لدرجة ان أحياناً البعض يتمنى أن يموت ليتخلص من الحياة المُرَّة التي يشعرها بمرارة في حلقه: [أي أنبياء إسرائيل الذين يتنبأون لأورشليم ويرون لها رؤى سلام، ولا سلام يقول السيد الرب[1]؛ لا سلام قال الرب للأشرار] [2]​    يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [أن ملكوت الظلمة أي الرئيس الشرير، لما أسر الانسان في البدء، قد غمر النفس وكساها بقوة الظلمة كما يكسو الإنسان انساناً غيره. "لكي ما يجعلوه ملكاً، ويلبسونه الملابس الملوكية من رأسه إلى قدمه" وبنفس هذه الطريقة قد كسا الرئيس الشرير، النفس وكل جوهرها بالخطيئة. ولوثها بكليتها، وأخذها بكليتها أسيرة إلى ملكوته، ولم يدع عضواً واحداً منها حراً منه – لا الأفكار، ولا القلب، ولا الجسد – بل كساها كلها بأرجوان الظلمة.
   لأنه كما أن الجسد لا يتألم منه جزء أو عضو بمفرده، بل الجسد كله يتألم معاً، هكذا النفس بكليتها تألمت بأوجاع الشقاء والخطيئة. فالشرير كسا النفس كلها التي هي الجزء أو العضو الأساسي في الانسان، كساها بشقائه الخاص، الذي هو الخطيئة، ولذلك أصبح الجسد قابلاً للألم والفساد (الاضمحلال).
   لأنه عندما يقول الرسول: "اخلعوا الإنسان العتيق" [3]، فهو يقصد انساناً بتمامه، فيه عيون مقابل عيون، وآذان مقابل آذان، وأيدي مقابل أيدي، وأرجل مقابل أرجل. لأن الشرير قد لوث الإنسان كله، نفساً وجسداً، وأحدره، وكساه "بإنسان عتيق"، *أي انسان ملوث، نجس، في حالة عداوة مع الله،* "وليس خاضعاً لناموس الله" [4]، بل هو بكليته خطيئة، حتى أن الإنسان لا يعود ينظر *كما يشاء هو بل ينظر بعين شريرة، ويسمع بأذن شريرة، وله أرجل تسرع إلى فعل الشر، ويديه تصنع الإثم، وقلبه يخترع شروراً. لذلك فلنتوسل إلى الله أن ينزع منا الإنسان العتيق، لأنه هو وحده القادر على نزع الخطيئة منا،* لأن الذين قاموا بأسرنا ولا يزالون يستبقوننا في مملكتهم، هم أقوى منا. ولكنه قد وعدنا بأن يحررنا من هذه العبودية المؤلمة. فعندما تكون هناك شمس ساخنة وتهب معها الريح فأن كل من الشمس والريح لها كيان وطبيعة خاصة بها، ولكن لا يستطيع أحد أن يفصل بين الشمس والريح الا الله الذي يستطيع وحده أن يمنع الريح من الهبوب وبنفس المثال، فأن الخطيئة ممتزجة بالنفس، مع أن كل منهما له طبيعته الخاصة. فمن المستحيل الفصل بين النفس والخطيئة، أن لم يوقف الله ويسكت الريح الشرير، الذي يسكن في النفس وفي الجسد.
   وكما أن الإنسان إذا رأى عصفوراً يطير، فانه يشتاق أن يطير هو أيضاً، ولكنه لا يستطيع، لأنه لا يملك أجنحة يطير بها. كذلك أيضاً فان إرادة الإنسان حاضرة [5] وقد يشتهي أن يكون نقياً، وبلا لوم، وبلا عيب، وألا يكون في شيء من الشر، بل أن يكون دائماً مع الله، ولكنه لا يملك القوة ليكون كذلك. وقد تكون شهوته هي أن يطير إلى الجو الإلهي، وحرية الروح القدس ولكن لا يمكنه ذلك الا إذا أُعطيت له أجنحة (لتحقيق هذه الغاية). *فلنلتمس من الله أن ينعم علينا "بأجنحة الحمامة" *–* أي الروح القدس *–* لكي ما نطير إليه "ونوجد في الراحة" [6]، ولكي يفصل الريح الشرير ويقطعه من نفوسنا وأجسادنا، ذلك الريح الذي هو الخطية الساكنة في أعضاء نفوسنا وأجسادنا. ليس أحد إلا هو (الروح القدس) الذي يستطيع أن يفعل هذا الأمر.*
   يقول الكتاب "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم" [7] انه هو وحده الذي أظهر هذه الرحمة لأولئك الأشخاص الذين يؤمنون به، إذ أنه يُخلصهم من الخطيئة،* وهو يحقق هذا الخلاص الذي لا ينطق به لأولئك الذين ينتظرونه دائماً ويضعون رجاءهم فيه ويطلبونه بلا انقطاع.*
   وكما انه يحدث في أحد الليالي المظلمة الكئيبة أن تهب ريح عاصفة وتحرك وتفتش كل الزروع والنباتات وتهزها،* هكذا حينما يسقط الإنسان تحت سلطة ظلام ليل الشيطان، ويصير في الليل والظلمة، فانه يتكدر بواسطة ذلك الريح المرعب ريح الخطيئة الذي يهب (عليه) فيهزه ويقلبه ويفتش أعماق طبيعته كلها: نفسه وأفكاره، وعقله، ويهز أيضاً كل أعضاء جسده، ولا ينجو عضو سواء من أعضاء النفس أو أعضاء الجسد ويبقى بمأمن من الخطية الساكنة فينا. وبالمثل فهناك نهار النور والريح الالهي، ريح الروح القدس، الذي يهب وينعش النفوس التي تكون في نهار النور الالهي. والروح القدس ينفذ في جوهر النفس كلها وفي أفكارها وكل كيانها، وكذلك ينعش ويريح كل أعضاء الجسد براحة إلهية تفوق الوصف.* وهذا هو ما أعلن عنه الرسول عندما قال "لسنا أبناء ليل أو ظلمة، بل جميعنا أبناء نور وأبناء نهار" [8] ] [9]
   عموماً فأن تعدد الذبائح وأنواعها وتشعبها واختلاف طرق تقديمها في العهد القديم، ليست قصة يُمكن إهمالها أو حكاية قديمة لا مكان لها عندنا اليوم، حاشا؛ فقد قال القديس بطرس الرسول عن هذه الأحداث بالذات وعن الذين كانوا يخدمونها [أنهم ليس لأنفسهم بل لنا كانوا يخدمون بهذه الأمور التي أُخبرتُم بها أنتم الآن] [10]
    إذاً فموضوع الذبائح لازال يمس حياتنا في الصميم،​وجميع الخدمة التي كان يقوم بها الكهنة قديماً لازالت ذات صله بحياتنا في الحاضر، وتحتاج اهتمام ودراسة وتأمل وتركيز شديد، فيُمكننا أن نطوف بأنواع الذبائح في غير تباطؤ، دون أن يصيبنا أي ملل أو سأم، لأننا سوف نكتشف فيها ملامح سرّ خلاصنا العجيب، وكيف أكمل المسيح الرب كل درجاته ومستلزماته على الصليب.
   عموماً كان الغرض من الذبائح وتشعبها هو الإشارة إلى ذبيحة المسيح التي لم يكن ممكناً قط أن يستوفي عملها ذبيحة واحدة أو طقس واحد من هذه الطقوس.

   ويقول مار إفرام السرياني [السرّ الذي كان الخلاص مزمعاً به (أي يدل عليه)، وهو هرق دم الإله المتجسد الذي هو وحده إنسان بلا عيب، بلا خطيئة، سبق بذلك عليه وأشار إليه برموز وأمثال، حتى إذا جاء الخلاص الحقيقي بالذبيحة التي تقدر على خلاص الخطاة، يَعلم كل مَن يؤمن أن إليها كانت الإشارة والرموز] [11]
========================
  *عموماً الإيمان المسيحي الأصيل الواعي *​    الذي أدرك حقيقة ذبيحة مُخلِّص العالم ربنا يسوع، يعترف بأن ذبيحة المسيح يسوع التي قُدمت مرة واحدة، فيها الكفاية وحدها ولا يعوزها تكرار ذبيحة أخرى على وجه الإطلاق، أو تقديم أي تكفير عن أي خطية أو أي عمل صالح ونافع لمحوها، بل تقديم توبة وإيمان ليسكن بدوام برّ الرب يسوع في القلب، ويطهر بدمه كل إنسان ويغسل الضمير ويرفع ويزيل أي شكاية لأنه هو برنا الحقيقي وسرّ تطهير القلب أبدياً: [وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس فوجد فداء أبدياً.. فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي[12]؛ ولكن *الآن* في المسيـــح يســـوع أنتـــم الذين كنتـــم قبـــلاً بعيدين صرتـــم قريبين بــــدم المسيــح[13]؛ عالمين إنكم افتديتم لا بأشياء تفنى بفضة أو ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح.[14]، فقد أصبح الآن كل يوم، بسبب ذبيحة الرب يسوع، يقدر كل مسيحي مؤمن إيمان حي حقيقي يُقدم ذبيحة غير دموية [فأطلب إليكم أيها الإخوة برأفة الله أن تقدموا أجسادكم [15] ذبيحة حية [16] مقدسة مرضية عند الله عبادتكم العقلية] [17]

   ويقول أثيناغوراس في دفاعه عن المسيحيين بسبب رفضهم تقديم ذبائح للآلهة الوثنية: [يليق بنا أن نُقدم ذبيحة غير دموية، هي خدمة أذهاننا]، وذلك جاء وفق ما نُصلي به في القداس الإلهي في صلاة الصلح للقديس يوحنا إذ يتكلم عن الذبيحة قائلاً [والسرّ الخفي الذي لهذه الذبيحة، هذه التي ليس دم الناموس حولها ولا برّ الجسد. أما الخروف فروحي، والسكين فعقلية وغير جسمية، هذه الذبيحة التي نُقدمها لك]

   وهنا واضح الإيمان المسيحي الحي، بكفاية ذبيحة المسيح التي قُدمت مرة واحدة وإلى الأبد ولا يعوزنا معها شيء آخر نهائياً، مع استمرارية فعلها الممتد دون توقف في زمان ما أو مكان ما، أو عند حدٍ ما، لذلك تُقدَّم باستمرار في كل صلاة ليتورچية، لا لكي يُعاد تقديمها مرة أخرى لأن هذا مستحيل في المُطلق، بل من نفس ذات الذبيحة الواحدة عينها تُقدَّم كل ذبيحة كامتداد لها على مر الأيام والتاريخ المسيحي كله، ولا عجب لأن هذه الذبيحة ذبيحة ابن الله الحي القائم من الأموات بمجد عظيم يفوق كل إدراكات الإنسان ومعرفته.
  *+ *[فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي[18]؛ وليس بــدم تيوس وعجول بل بـــدم نفســـه دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس فوجـــد فـــداء أبديـــاً][19]​ ================
 [1] (حزقيال 13: 16)
     [2] (إشعياء 48: 22)
     [3] (كولوسي 3: 9)
     [4] (رومية 9: 7)
     [5] (رومية 7: 8)
     [6] (مزمور 55: 6)
     [7] (يوحنا 1: 29)
     [8] (1تسالونيكي 5: 5)
     [9] (عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير عظة 2: 1 – 4)
     [10] (1بطرس 1: 12)
     [11] (تفسير سفر اللاويين منسوب للقديس مار إفرام في المخطوطين الماروني هونت 112 والمخطوط السرياني اليعقوبي 7/1)
     [12] (عبرانيين 9: 13، 14)
     [13] (أفسس 2: 13)
     [14] (1بطرس 1: 18، 19)
     [15] تقدموا أجسادكم: طبعاً ليس المقصود الجسد بصفته مميزاً عن النفس، بل المقصود الإنسان بجملته، أو الإنسان ككل، [ فنحن بجسدنا أعضاء المسيح، الجسد للرب والرب للجسد ] (أنظر 1كورنثوس 6)، ولذلك علينا أن نقرب مع المسيح أجسادنا ذبيحة [ أجسادكم هيكل للروح القدس، وأنتم لستم لأنفسكم فمجدوا الله إذاً في أجسادكم أو بأجسادكم وأرواحكم التي هي لله ] (أنظر 1كورنثوس 6 : 19 – 20)
     [16] عبادتكم العقلية: قد تُترجم بـ (عبادتكم الروحية) أو (عبادة منطقية عقلية) وفقاً لاشتقاقها، أي تأتي بمعنى: عبادة مطابقة لطبيعة الله والإنسان، وهي تأتي عموماً للتمييز بين العبادة الشكلية المظهرية، والعبادة الحقيقية التي تُلزم الإنسان بجملته، وهذه هي العبادة التي نادى بها أنبياء الله في إسرائيل أي عبادة باطنية كما سبق وشرحنا في بدايات هذا البحث [ إني أريد رحمة لا ذبيحة ومعرفة الله أكثر من محرقات ] (هوشع 6: 6)؛ [ فاطرحوا كل خبث وكل مكر والرياء والحسد وكل مذمة. وكأطفال مولودين الآن اشتهوا اللبن العقلي العديم الغش لكي تنموا به. إن كنتم قد ذقتم أن الرب صالح الذي إذ تأتون إليه حجراً حياً مرفوضاً من الناس ولكن مختار من الله كريم. كونوا أنتم أيضاً مبنيين كحجارة حية بيتاً روحياً كهنوتاً مقدساً لتقديم ذبائح روحية مقبولة عند الله بيسوع المسيح ] (1بطرس 2: 1 – 5)
     [17] (رومية 12: 1)
     [18] (عبرانيين 9: 14)
     [19] (عبرانيين 9: 12)​


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]تم الكتاب الأول بنعمة الله *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وقريباً الكتاب الثاني*​*[FONT=&quot]: ذبيحة المحرقة[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]مع ملوحظة أن المراجع موجودة في النسخة الالكترونية PDF[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولتحميل الموضوع بشكل كتاب [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]أضغط (هنــــــــــــــــــــــا)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]لكي يتم التحميل أضغط على العلامة [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الخضراء [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]المكتوب عليها [/FONT]
*Download (2.08MB)*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (20 مايو 2020)

*ملحوظة مهمة للغاية
============
*​* الموضوع دراسي عميق محتاج تركيز في كل عنوان وفقرة،​ وطبعاً الموضوع طويل جداً مش قصير بالرغم من اني لم استفيض فيه، لكني أحببت أن اضع موسوعة تعليمية للبنيان وتثبيت الإيمان المسيحي الأصيل حسب إعلان التدبير الخلاصي، ولكن اللي يحب يتابع الموضوع وبيحب الدراسة ممكن يتابع العناوين من الفهرس ويمشي بالترتيب ويركز في العنوان لأنه مهم في سياق الموضوع، ولو اني أفضل يحمهل كتاب الكتروني في اللنك السابق وضعه.
** وكمان من الممكن*​أن كل واحد يدخل يدور على العنوان اللي عاوزة ويطلع عليه، لأن القصد من وجود مرجع دراسي هو العودة إليه في أشياء معينة بتفيد الدارس أو الباحث أنه يعرف بغرض أنه يتعلَّم ويعرف ليدخل في عمل التدبير الخلاصي المعلن في الإنجيل.
* وطبعاً مش كل الناس تقدر تتابع الدراسات أو تهتم بيها،​لأن مش كل الناس تقدر تقرأ كل هذه التفاصيل وده مش غلط لأن كل واحد لازم يعرف نفسه علشان يعرف ازاي يمشي صح حسب ما يتناسب معاه، كما أرجو لو فيه سؤال أو استفسار في صميم الدراسة يتم وضع السؤال للمشتركين في المنتدى *كتعليق*، أو عندي في *صفحة الفيسبوك* وسيتم الرد عليه بكل تأكيد.​** صلولي كتير لأن لسه في كتابين آخرين*​​ملحقين بهذا الموضوع وفضل كل كتاب يكون لوحدة، والكتاب القادم هو (ذبيحة المحرقة وهي أهم وأول ذبيحة)
اقبلوا مني كل محبة وتقدير، وليحفظ الله حياتكم في سر الخلاص الثمين ويثبتكم في الحق الذي هو شخصه العظيم القدوس آمين​ ​


----------



## aymonded (21 مايو 2020)

*تم فتح الموضوع للاستفسارات والأسئلة*
*فرح الرب قوتنا يملأ قلوبكم بهجة لا تزول
*​


----------



## AdmanTios (21 مايو 2020)

> * الموضوع دراسي عميق محتاج تركيز في كل عنوان وفقرة،



سلمت يمينك و دام صليب خدمتك أستاذي
الموضوع أكثر من رائع بل مرجع قوي شامل

نُلت بركة هذا الموضوع كي ما يكون مرجع للكثير من الدراسات المهمة

خالص الشكر تقدمة لتعب حضرتك و في إنتظار المزيد بنعمة رب المجد


----------



## aymonded (21 مايو 2020)

AdmanTios قال:


> سلمت يمينك و دام صليب خدمتك أستاذي
> الموضوع أكثر من رائع بل مرجع قوي شامل
> 
> نُلت بركة هذا الموضوع كي ما يكون مرجع للكثير من الدراسات المهمة
> ...




إلهنا الصالح يكون معك يا محبوب الله الحلو
ويهبنا معاً أن نتأصل في قوة النعمة المُخلصة
ويعطي بركة هذه الدراسة للجميع لتكون نور استرشادي للتعمق
 والتأصل في التدبير الخلاصي آمين​


----------



## mary naeem (21 مايو 2020)

موضوع مهم ورائع للغاية
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## aymonded (22 مايو 2020)

mary naeem قال:


> موضوع مهم ورائع للغاية
> ربنا يباركك​




ويبارك حياتك يا رب ويسعدك بغنى إشراق نور وجهه​


----------

